# Ahmed didn't build a clock



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 18, 2015)

He bought a clock and transferred it to a pencil case. Something is fishy about this entire story

*Engineer Claims Ahmed Mohamed Didn’t Invent Digital Clock, Just Transferred it to Pencil Case*

Unless you’ve had your head planted firmly somewhere dark and extremely smelly, you’ve no doubt seen all of the hoopla being made over a Muslim boy who made a digital clock and then was arrested because his teacher thought it might be a bomb.

Liberals wasted no time turning this into their latest pet cause, as social justice warriors online immediately created a hashtag — #IStandWithAhmed — because you can’t rail and rage against the deeply rooted — and highly mythical — racism toward Muslims that was clearly expressed in this case without a hashtag.

Feel free to do a little eye roll.

Anyway, according to an engineer’s blog post on Artvoice, Ahmed didn’t actually make a digital clock. He took apart an existing clock from the 1970s and simply transplanted its guts into the pencil case he picked up off Amazon.

This individual has an engineering degree and a love for all things electronics and thought it would be cool to reverse engineer the clock built by Ahmed, because well, he’s the kind of guy who gets a kick out of doing such things.

According to him and his research, that’s when he made the discovery about Ahmed’s “invention.”

*"So I turned to eBay, searching for vintage alarm clocks. It only took a minute to locate Ahmed’s clock. See this eBay listing, up at the time of this writing. Amhed’s clock was invented, and built, by Micronta, a Radio Shack subsidary. Catalog number 63 756."*

Oh Boy! This is What Happened When Ahmed's "Clock" was Reverse Engineered...


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2015)

Some random guy on the internet said he was an engineer and you believed him?


----------



## guno (Sep 18, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Some random guy on the internet said he was an engineer and you believed him?


She must have stayed in a holiday inn express last night!!!


----------



## tyroneweaver (Sep 18, 2015)

Liberals are mad b/c the kid get singled out, and then jugears singles him out and invites him to the w/h.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 18, 2015)

Awww look at the duped left tards squirm. The litttle shit is a fraud LMAO


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2015)

tyroneweaver said:


> Liberals are mad b/c the kid get singled out, and then jugears singles him out and invites him to the w/h.


Actually we can see by the effort put forth to find a way to discredit the kid, cons were butthurt more than anyone that a muslim was invited to the white house.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Awww look at the duped left tards squirm. The litttle shit is a fraud LMAO


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 18, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> He bought a clock and transferred it to a pencil case. Something is fishy about this entire story
> 
> *Engineer Claims Ahmed Mohamed Didn’t Invent Digital Clock, Just Transferred it to Pencil Case*
> 
> ...



the whole thing is trivial------a personal anecdote-----the principal of my son's school---CALLED THE COPS-----because my kid made a joke related to the movie  "THE ENGLISH PATIENT"      (a really dull film)  in which someone tried to kill a person
on the ground by running him over with an  AIRPLANE------silly idea---the pilot was
the one who got injured.     My kid kinda THREATENED   (sorta) to  do to a replay
of that nutty scene--------THE COPS!!!!!!!!!   ----------my kid was suspended for a week for the joke------ALMOST ARRESTED -----------the incident did not make the
news----------after-all------WE IS WHITE   (almost albino)   JOOOS        ----please note------the idiot pilot in the film is    A LIMEY-----really stupid bloody limey.    Do not bother to watch the film------it is -----so dull you end up feeling that they STOLE
part of your life


----------



## DarkFury (Sep 18, 2015)

guno said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Some random guy on the internet said he was an engineer and you believed him?
> ...


*The point is he CHEATED and invented NOTHING.*


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 18, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Liberals are mad b/c the kid get singled out, and then jugears singles him out and invites him to the w/h.
> ...



the kids is innocent------the idiots are the jerks who made an issue of it------


----------



## Blackrook (Sep 18, 2015)

Let's face it.  This kid is getting off easy,  and they are making him into a hero.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Sep 18, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Liberals are mad b/c the kid get singled out, and then jugears singles him out and invites him to the w/h.
> ...


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...


Anyone dumb enough to think that was a bomb should be forced to take a beginners course in electronics.


----------



## g5000 (Sep 18, 2015)

Blackrook said:


> *Anyone who sent this "clock" to any federal building would locked away in maximum detension*



Nope.

And I believe the word you are looking for is _detention_.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 18, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > He bought a clock and transferred it to a pencil case. Something is fishy about this entire story
> ...


Ever tried going outside?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


The point was that he was arrested because he wasnt a white kid.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 18, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Well, it's obvious neither the school admin nor the cops thought it was a bomb after a second or two.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 18, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > He bought a clock and transferred it to a pencil case. Something is fishy about this entire story
> ...


Oh myyyyyyy.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Sep 18, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


I told my wife once I needed my space and she said,"Go outside."


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 18, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


And be shocked when they get an answer wrong....


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 18, 2015)

tyroneweaver said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Three wives told me that, in the middle of the night...


----------



## guno (Sep 18, 2015)

tyroneweaver said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Is that like your wife saying, please take me somewhere where I haven't been before, so you took  her the kitchen


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 18, 2015)

I wonder what will happen if he smuggles some sort of *clock* into the oval office?

That should be interesting.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 18, 2015)

tyroneweaver said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...





Moonglow said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



la la la la  ~~~~~     there must be 50 ways to leave your lover~~~~~ la la
      just get on the bus gus   ~~~~la la la    make a new plan sam  ~~~~


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 18, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Uhm, no. You are stupid.

Even taking old older clock apart and reconstructing it would in itself be something creative.

All digital clocks have the same components. They have to, otherwise it's not a clock.

Your stupidity is fun to watch.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Sep 18, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...


A girl this week at Burley High School said she was so mad that she felt like killing someone. That night cops showed up on her doorstep and arrested her and she has been suspended from school. Honor student and White


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 18, 2015)

guno said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Know i know your Jewish, using Henry  Youngman jokes...


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 18, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...



my old dad was a   "watch maker"   in the time of the little gears and the "main spring"      ---------it is DAMNED PICKY WORK


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 18, 2015)

He didn't even build a clock, he bought one, took it apart and put it in a damn pencil case


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 18, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...



he was a genius--------never needed to REVEAL HIS BUTTOCKS  for -----a giggle


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 18, 2015)

tyroneweaver said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...


I had to take my kid to a psychiatrist for 4 months for saying something similar.


----------



## guno (Sep 18, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> I wonder what will happen if he smuggles some sort of *clock* into the oval office?
> 
> That should be interesting.



More trailer park fantasies?


----------



## bodecea (Sep 18, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> He didn't even build a clock, he bought one, took it apart and put it in a damn pencil case


Riiiiiiight.   You guys are funny when you are trying this hard.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 18, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...


analog functions always were....


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 18, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...


Well at 80 his face did resemble a butt...


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 18, 2015)

guno said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder what will happen if he smuggles some sort of *clock* into the oval office?
> ...


Only if he straps the clock to his chest under his jacket...


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 18, 2015)

Blackrook said:


> Let's face it.  This kid is getting off easy,  and they are making him into a hero.


I agree......they should have sent the kid to Gitmo and water boarded him day and night until he admitted he was an ISIS terrorist.   ......


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 18, 2015)

g5000 said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > *Anyone who sent this "clock" to any federal building would locked away in maximum detension*
> ...


He slurs words when drinking..


----------



## Missourian (Sep 18, 2015)

Media and liberals duped again.

In other news,  water is wet.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 18, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > Let's face it.  This kid is getting off easy,  and they are making him into a hero.
> ...


Or at least a republican..


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 18, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> He didn't even build a clock, he bought one, took it apart and put it in a damn pencil case


I doubt you could do that...


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 18, 2015)

Missourian said:


> Media and liberals duped again.
> 
> In other news,  water is wet.


Not if frozen...


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 18, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > He didn't even build a clock, he bought one, took it apart and put it in a damn pencil case
> ...



Stop being an annoying troll


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 18, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Stop being you.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 18, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Speaking of annoying trolls...and wussy left tards.


----------



## occupied (Sep 18, 2015)

I was a lot like this kid, the skills I gained being curious, industrious and encouraged by parents and teachers served me very well in my life. I am deeply saddened that a genius kid who exemplifies the best of America could have been crushed by simpletons. All too common for our exceptional minds to end up marginalized by so-called educators.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 18, 2015)

occupied said:


> I was a lot like this kid, the skills I gained being curious, industrious and encouraged by parents and teachers served me very well in my life. I am deeply saddened that a genius kid who exemplifies the best of America could have been crushed by simpletons. All too common for our exceptional minds to end up marginalized by so-called educators.



What's that have to do with buying a clock, taking it apart and putting it in a pencil case and claiming you invented a clock?


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 18, 2015)

occupied said:


> I was a lot like this kid, the skills I gained being curious, industrious and encouraged by parents and teachers served me very well in my life. I am deeply saddened that a genius kid who exemplifies the best of America could have been crushed by simpletons. All too common for our exceptional minds to end up marginalized by so-called educators.


Yep, many degree professionals I know, are limited in scope of intelligence...


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2015)

tyroneweaver said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...


Where does the clock being mistaken for a bomb figure into your post?


----------



## occupied (Sep 18, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > I was a lot like this kid, the skills I gained being curious, industrious and encouraged by parents and teachers served me very well in my life. I am deeply saddened that a genius kid who exemplifies the best of America could have been crushed by simpletons. All too common for our exceptional minds to end up marginalized by so-called educators.
> ...


Could you do that? You probably laughed while your retarded football jock boyfriend beat up kids like that.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > I was a lot like this kid, the skills I gained being curious, industrious and encouraged by parents and teachers served me very well in my life. I am deeply saddened that a genius kid who exemplifies the best of America could have been crushed by simpletons. All too common for our exceptional minds to end up marginalized by so-called educators.
> ...


Even if that was true, I know you couldnt do it.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 18, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > I was a lot like this kid, the skills I gained being curious, industrious and encouraged by parents and teachers served me very well in my life. I am deeply saddened that a genius kid who exemplifies the best of America could have been crushed by simpletons. All too common for our exceptional minds to end up marginalized by so-called educators.
> ...


The boy makes his own radios, repairs his own go-kart and on Sunday spent about 20 minutes before bedtime assembling a clock using a circuit board, power supply wired to a digital display and other items, The Dallas Morning News reported.

Irving police Chief Larry Boyd said Wednesday that Mohamed will not be charged with possessing a hoax bomb because there's no evidence that he meant to cause any harm. Boyd said the clock that Ahmed built looked "suspicious in nature."
Muslim boy, 14, arrested in Texas after teacher mistakes his clock for bomb


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 18, 2015)

occupied said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...



Grow up you phucking welfare leech


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 18, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Stop showing your lack of knowledge...


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


You should grow up Pinky. Didnt you start this thread by telling a lie?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 18, 2015)

occupied said:


> I was a lot like this kid, the skills I gained being curious, industrious and encouraged by parents and teachers served me very well in my life. I am deeply saddened that a genius kid who exemplifies the best of America could have been crushed by simpletons. All too common for our exceptional minds to end up marginalized by so-called educators.



    You seem to have pretty low standards for what rates a genius.
Pretty sure most people can take apart clock and put it in a pencil case.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 18, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > I was a lot like this kid, the skills I gained being curious, industrious and encouraged by parents and teachers served me very well in my life. I am deeply saddened that a genius kid who exemplifies the best of America could have been crushed by simpletons. All too common for our exceptional minds to end up marginalized by so-called educators.
> ...


And reassemble it? If they know how to solder....


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 18, 2015)

tyroneweaver said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...


 Maybe she'll be invited to dinner with the Obombers.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > I was a lot like this kid, the skills I gained being curious, industrious and encouraged by parents and teachers served me very well in my life. I am deeply saddened that a genius kid who exemplifies the best of America could have been crushed by simpletons. All too common for our exceptional minds to end up marginalized by so-called educators.
> ...


We all know that would be an impossible feat for you or Pinky.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 18, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > Let's face it.  This kid is getting off easy,  and they are making him into a hero.
> ...


No need to get overwrought, I'm sure he'll enjoy his lamb eyeball soup with the obombas.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Just because she got mad and threatened someone?


----------



## occupied (Sep 18, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Actually because I was like this kid I have a skill set in various disciplines that ensures I will have a good job until the day I decide to retire, probably early. In the meantime you still can't set the clock on your VCR.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 18, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...



Someone hide the  doggies


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...


You eat dog? They tried their best to get me to try kegogi while I was in Korea. How does it taste?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 18, 2015)

occupied said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...



We have a nanny that does that for me, welfare boy


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


That pretty much proves our point. You couldnt even take a clock apart and put it back together like you claim this kid did yet you mock him?


----------



## Missourian (Sep 18, 2015)

I pulled an engine and transaxle out of a VW and put them into a tubular sand rail... little did I realize that I had invented them...


----------



## occupied (Sep 18, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


That may be the most pathetic thing anyone has ever said to me.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 18, 2015)

They never claimed the boy invented the clock, that was done many years ago...


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 18, 2015)

occupied said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...



Other than when your b/f said "I do"


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 18, 2015)

occupied said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


Trolls will troll.....


----------



## TheOldSchool (Sep 18, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


You've outdone yourself with this thread Sassy.  It's dumber than Route Irish and Lois Lerner Any Day Now combined.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2015)

Missourian said:


> I pulled an engine and transaxle out of a VW and put them into a tubular sand rail... little did I realize that I had invented them...


What made you think you invented them?


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 18, 2015)

Missourian said:


> I pulled an engine and transaxle out of a VW and put them into a tubular sand rail... little did I realize that I had invented them...


Should have gotten a patent...


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 18, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


Don't send her into meltdown mode, we need a patsy...


----------



## occupied (Sep 18, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


How the hell to you type without frontal lobes and opposable thumbs?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 18, 2015)

occupied said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...



I'm still laughing that you have a VCR. Do they even make them anymore? LOL


----------



## Missourian (Sep 18, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > I pulled an engine and transaxle out of a VW and put them into a tubular sand rail... little did I realize that I had invented them...
> ...



Well,  this guy took the workings out of a clock and put them in a pencil box,  and supposedly he invented a clock.

I pulled the workings out of a VW and stuck them into a sand rail when I was 16.  Apparently I am an inventor.  Who knew?


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 18, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Well duh! And record players are coming back into style.....


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2015)

Missourian said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...


Who told you he invented a clock? Dont tell me you fell for Pinkys OP?


----------



## TheOldSchool (Sep 18, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Aren't you curious what the new username will be?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 18, 2015)

Liberals and the media LOL


----------



## occupied (Sep 18, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


I actually do have a VCR, so what? I also own a 8-track player, a tube radio from the 50s and a wind-up Victrola from the 30s and I can repair any of it.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 18, 2015)

You know...........I've yet to see any video of this clock in action, so I can't say if he invented something new or not.

However...................to take something from one place and put it somewhere else is not as easy as you might think, especially when it comes to electronics, because if you hook just 1 wire up wrong, it doesn't work.  And, if the thing you took the guts out of is shaped differently than what you want to put it into, well, you've also got to worry about fit.

He did something cool, let him have his moment.

I guess Sassy is pissed that she didn't get an invite to all those places and is jealous.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 18, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


Angryredheadedstepchildbiotch?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 18, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...



    Did he even go that far? Surely you've taken apart electronics and noted the body is just a place to attach circuit boards,switches,buttons and bullshit like that.
   No need to cut wires,just remove the parts the wires are attached to.

And anyone can solder.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 18, 2015)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know...........I've yet to see any video of this clock in action, so I can't say if he invented something new or not.
> 
> However...................to take something from one place and put it somewhere else is not as easy as you might think, especially when it comes to electronics, because if you hook just 1 wire up wrong, it doesn't work.  And, if the thing you took the guts out of is shaped differently than what you want to put it into, well, you've also got to worry about fit.
> 
> ...



Dude, I read your horse shit on the gay Army leader thread, my father was career Navy and I'm here to  tell you that you're full of shit. Completely full of it


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 18, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


I bet not just anyone, and I have had to create housing and control boxes for electronics and electrical controls, it has to be done right and can't ground itself to the housing...


----------



## TheOldSchool (Sep 18, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > You know...........I've yet to see any video of this clock in action, so I can't say if he invented something new or not.
> ...




_You_ telling someone else they're full of shit?!


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 18, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > You know...........I've yet to see any video of this clock in action, so I can't say if he invented something new or not.
> ...



Really?  You know exactly what I did, what commands I served with and who I knew in the Navy, based on what YOUR father did in the Navy?

When did he serve?  What was his rate?  Was it anything even remotely close to Personnelman?

But................if you have to piss all over my service because you can't bring anything to the discussion, feel free.  I served over 20 years in the Navy so that people have the right of free speech, even if it is as hateful and ignorant as yours.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 18, 2015)

Not to mention, he's 14, most 14 year old kids don't do things of this nature...


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 18, 2015)

ABikerSailor said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Nah your BS about knowing who was gay and who wasn't LOL What a load


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 18, 2015)

ABikerSailor said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


I just think you're an old tar...


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Not to mention, he's 14, most 14 year old kids don't do things of this nature...


Pinky has already admitted that she couldnt do it even if all it consisted of was taking a clock apart and putting it back together.  That makes her thread all the more weird.


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 18, 2015)

tyroneweaver said:


> Liberals are mad b/c the kid get singled out, and then jugears singles him out and invites him to the w/h.


Love the Ben Hogan pic...


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 18, 2015)

Hey, when I was 13 or 14, I was taking all sorts of things apart, just to see if I could put them back together again.  Did it with stereos and VCR's (it was the mid 70's), and my foster parents were cool with it as long as I put it back together correctly.  However, the deal was that if I broke it, I had to buy another one.

Trust me, stuff like that isn't as easy as one might think.  My foster parents were pretty happy that I was smart enough to do that and actually kinda encouraged my curiosity.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 18, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 18, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Working in Personnel, you get to find out a lot about people, and if they trust you, they are willing to talk to you.

Guess you don't have the temperment for that.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 18, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Not to mention, he's 14, most 14 year old kids don't do things of this nature...
> ...


I started about at 10, I was curious how those transistor radios  with the crystal diodes  the  Japanese made worked...


----------



## Blackrook (Sep 18, 2015)

The entire incident was intended to make people scared to call in suspicious items.

More people will die as a result.

Thank you, Obama, our Muslim President.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 18, 2015)

ABikerSailor said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Yeah....DADT...dude. Give me a break.


----------



## Missourian (Sep 18, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




When I read the original article,  I assumed when they said Ahmed "built a clock" that he drew out the circuits,  soldered the connections,  and then needed to find something to hold it all together,  and found a box around his home that was capable of housing his new creation,  and it's similarity to a bomb construction was simply accidental.

As it turns out,  that isn't the case at all.

The clock was already housed in it's own case.  He didn't make it. 

Now the similarity to a bomb is no longer a coincidence...it was contrived.

If you cannot see the difference,  you are a lost cause.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 18, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Or whatever her next sock is.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 18, 2015)

ABikerSailor said:


> Hey, when I was 13 or 14, I was taking all sorts of things apart, just to see if I could put them back together again.  Did it with stereos and VCR's (it was the mid 70's), and my foster parents were cool with it as long as I put it back together correctly.  However, the deal was that if I broke it, I had to buy another one.
> 
> Trust me, stuff like that isn't as easy as one might think.  My foster parents were pretty happy that I was smart enough to do that and actually kinda encouraged my curiosity.



You sound like you were a very intelligent, gifted child!


----------



## occupied (Sep 18, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Not to mention, he's 14, most 14 year old kids don't do things of this nature...
> ...


The ignorant always hate what they can't understand. I saw the picture of the clock and thought: "How in the hell could anyone think that's a bomb?". Stupid people react stupidly, unfortunately they end up in positions of authority and willfully fuck people over who might point out how stupid they actually are.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



I was never into that stuff as a kid. My brother was. He would take everything apart to see how it worked and put it back together. I later became an engineer and he is in construction. Go figure.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2015)

Missourian said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...


You said all that but didnt explain how that meant he invented a clock? Why did you go off on a tangent?


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 18, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


i do construction also, but I hated the electronics engineering degree I worked on,,,it took three years just to get to basic electronics, hell the Army shoved it down you throat in 6 weeks....


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 18, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, when I was 13 or 14, I was taking all sorts of things apart, just to see if I could put them back together again.  Did it with stereos and VCR's (it was the mid 70's), and my foster parents were cool with it as long as I put it back together correctly.  However, the deal was that if I broke it, I had to buy another one.
> ...



I did all right, however it started at a very young age.  I remember when I was 5, my mother gave me a set of Time Life books and an aeronautics set for Christmas.  I damn near wore those books out and built everything in the kit.

When I became an orphan, my grandparents took care of me for a year or two, and they also encouraged me with stuff like that.

I was fortunate in that when I went to a foster family, they also encouraged me to do stuff like that.  I was also encouraged in my art, because I also did silkscreen, pen and ink, glass etching, painting, etc.

In some respects, parts of my childhood were fairly happy.


----------



## occupied (Sep 18, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


I found a plan for a "foxhole radio" in a magazine when I was 12. I built it and it worked. It was made from a razor blade, some wire, a board and other household stuff. Damned right I took it to school and showed it off.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Its weird. I did communications in the military, dealt with a lot of comsec. Got out and decided I wanted to learn how to build computers.Got a degree in Electironics  Built my first computer with what I thought was an unlimited supply of space (500MBs harddrive) LOL!  Then went back and got one in Computer Engineering.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 18, 2015)

MarathonMike said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Liberals are mad b/c the kid get singled out, and then jugears singles him out and invites him to the w/h.
> ...



achmed is a bright little kid-------a bunch of nuts got involved in nothing----ON BOTH SIDES


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 18, 2015)




----------



## TheOldSchool (Sep 18, 2015)

This is ridiculous.  An innocent kid is humiliated and unjustly detained and handcuffed; and conservatives are in an uproar because he got the last laugh.

I guess we should thank Agmed for trolling you conservative fucks.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 18, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


You know nothing about DADT and beforehand....you never served.


----------



## Missourian (Sep 18, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Invented,  as in built or assembled from scratch using ones own plans.  

A big difference from swapping 100% pre-built and pre-assembled workings into a different case.

Sorry,  I couldn't imagine that that was in any way unclear.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 18, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


>


You support the thug kid with the enabling parents.................hmmmmmm, wonder why.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 18, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


>


He was arrested.....Was the kid with the pop tart gun?


----------



## TheOldSchool (Sep 18, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


>


The pop tart kid was suspended for a history of misbehavior.  He must have some really shitty parents.


----------



## Missourian (Sep 18, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> This is ridiculous.  An innocent kid is humiliated and unjustly detained and handcuffed; and conservatives are in an uproar because he got the last laugh.
> 
> I guess we should thank Agmed for trolling you conservative fucks.




You were duped.  Learn to live with it.

(Complete meltdown with accompanying obscenity and name calling in 3...2...1...)


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 18, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Or like my first kid and was rebellious....


----------



## occupied (Sep 18, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


>


I thought both things were fucking retarded, so there. Fucking helicopter parenting and zero tolerance bullshit is endemic to any school, any where. Raising a bunch of stupid incurious kids who grow up just like you.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 18, 2015)

Missourian said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...


That wasn't a "clock" case, that's a pencil case....go to Staples and see them in all sorts of colors.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 18, 2015)

occupied said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



You keep commenting as if you know me, you don't so stop pretending you do,


----------



## bodecea (Sep 18, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Parents that knew they could cry about guns and get all the nutters to buy into it.


----------



## occupied (Sep 18, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


This kid is smart enough that if he was building a fake bomb it would actually look like a bomb.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


>


Cons always fall prey to logical fallacies.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Sep 18, 2015)

Missourian said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > This is ridiculous.  An innocent kid is humiliated and unjustly detained and handcuffed; and conservatives are in an uproar because he got the last laugh.
> ...


I'm laughing along with Ahmed.  His story has ended up teaching America an important lesson about the people who call themselves conservatives.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


You spell out your stupidity usually in your first 4 posts. Today you spared everyone and started the thread proving your stupidity immediately.


----------



## occupied (Sep 18, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


I know there is nothing in your head except rage and knee-jerk reactions, you have done nothing to disabuse me of this assessment after all this time. You are a horrible, suspicious, unloving person and it does not seem to bother you a bit. You might be different in the real world, I have my doubts, but here you have no redeeming characteristics to speak of.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 18, 2015)

occupied said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...



If I cared what you thought that may concern me but I don't so it doesn't. You're just another loudmouth left loon. Nothing more an nothing less. Now run along and bother someone who gives a damn about what you spew


----------



## TheOldSchool (Sep 18, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


She's getting close to trashing this username as badly as her past ones.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 18, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



   You can watch a few youtube videos and you'll do fine.
And even if he removed the wires i'm sure he'd do the same thing I would have done.
  Take pics so you always know how to put things back together.


----------



## occupied (Sep 18, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Thanks for proving me correct yet again you hateful little person you.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 18, 2015)

occupied said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...



Bleh, doesn't your b/f need some luvin?


----------



## occupied (Sep 18, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Random accusations of homosexuality only bothers insecure dumb-asses like you.You got anything else to say on the topic or are you just going to keep posting like a stereotype of a stupid conservative?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 18, 2015)

occupied said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...



Want me to copy and paste the "random accusations" you made about me? You're one stupid SOB


----------



## TheOldSchool (Sep 18, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Do it.  I'd love to join him in the fun.


----------



## SuperDemocrat (Sep 18, 2015)

I think it was an honest mistake but the sucky part is that people tried to make it about how hard it is to be Muslim crap.   I think if anyone saw that they would think it was a bomb.   How about mailing one to Obama and see how fast you will be charged with domestic terrorism.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Sep 18, 2015)

SuperDemocrat said:


> I think it was an honest mistake but the sucky part is that people tried to make it about how hard it is to be Muslim crap.   I think if anyone saw that they would think it was a bomb.   How about mailing one to Obama and see how fast you will be charged with domestic terrorism.


Now the story is about how badly the right wing idiots in this country wants this kid punished; despite him being completely innocent of any wrongdoing.


----------



## playtime (Sep 18, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> He bought a clock and transferred it to a pencil case. Something is fishy about this entire story
> 
> *Engineer Claims Ahmed Mohamed Didn’t Invent Digital Clock, Just Transferred it to Pencil Case*
> 
> ...


----------



## SillyWabbit (Sep 18, 2015)

tyroneweaver said:


> Liberals are mad b/c the kid get singled out, and then jugears singles him out and invites him to the w/h.


I wonder if they'll let him into the White House carrying a metal case with Lord knows what inside?


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 18, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> He bought a clock and transferred it to a pencil case. Something is fishy about this entire story
> 
> *Engineer Claims Ahmed Mohamed Didn’t Invent Digital Clock, Just Transferred it to Pencil Case*
> 
> ...



Golly... ya know, if I were planning to build a detonator and smuggle it into a school, that would be one way to do it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 18, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Not to mention, he's 14, most 14 year old kids don't do things of this nature...



 I would say most kids have no interest in making a digital clock,or faking making a digital clock as in this case.
   But 14 year old kids are into things like engines,I know I was.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 18, 2015)

I've neard a lot of : softening up the targets

this thing is unbelievable. that looked like a damn bomb.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 18, 2015)

playtime said:


>



ROFLMNAO!

I SO adore the sweeter irony.


----------



## bucs90 (Sep 18, 2015)

I saw the photo of the "clock". I asked every liberal....what time is the "clock" displaying??? Because it doesn't look Iike a damn clock. 

One day there's gonna be a blast crater in Texas somewhere.....and liberals will say "We thought it was just a clock".


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 18, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



    Go back and read it again.


----------



## occupied (Sep 18, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Those were observations made of the words you vomit upon this board daily simpleton. Quit being stupid and hateful and maybe my opinion of you may change.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 18, 2015)

occupied said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...



LOL Like I said, you're just another loudmouth left loon, you don't matter, you only think you do. Now pound sand, I'm weary of your nonsense


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 18, 2015)

occupied said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...



ROFLMNAO!

Imagine an irony SO SWEET... that a member of the Intellectually Less Fortunate comes to lament the limited intellectual means of another.

LOL!  

You can NOT make this crap up.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Sep 18, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> I saw the photo of the "clock". I asked every liberal....what time is the "clock" displaying??? Because it doesn't look Iike a damn clock.
> 
> One day there's gonna be a blast crater in Texas somewhere.....and liberals will say "We thought it was just a clock".


The only picture of it is the one released by police after taking it apart, and a couple of Ahmed building it.  I bet the design gets really popular once he gets it back and shows everyone how he made it.  Good for him.


----------



## bucs90 (Sep 18, 2015)

Can any liberals tell us what time Hockmeds  "clock" was displaying in the photo? Because I sure couldnt. I didn't even see a clock. I saw a metal case with a circuit board and a bunch of wires and a power strip surge protector. No clock tbiugh.


----------



## occupied (Sep 18, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> SuperDemocrat said:
> 
> 
> > I think it was an honest mistake but the sucky part is that people tried to make it about how hard it is to be Muslim crap.   I think if anyone saw that they would think it was a bomb.   How about mailing one to Obama and see how fast you will be charged with domestic terrorism.
> ...


This shit is all about him being Muslim and Texas, yet again, is a national embarrassment.


----------



## bucs90 (Sep 18, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > I saw the photo of the "clock". I asked every liberal....what time is the "clock" displaying??? Because it doesn't look Iike a damn clock.
> ...



Yeah I'm sure Target and Walmart will be selling clocks just like his soon.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Sep 18, 2015)




----------



## occupied (Sep 18, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Fine then go away or put me on ignore.


----------



## tigerred59 (Sep 18, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> He bought a clock and transferred it to a pencil case. Something is fishy about this entire story
> 
> *Engineer Claims Ahmed Mohamed Didn’t Invent Digital Clock, Just Transferred it to Pencil Case*
> 
> ...



*I'm on the teachers side, the kid was stupid to even bring some shit like that in in a fuckin case.....you want to build something, build a fuckin wall to keep illegals on their side.*


----------



## bucs90 (Sep 18, 2015)

occupied said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > SuperDemocrat said:
> ...



The fact that nearly everything Texas does angers liberals...means it's a huge success. That state is booming with success.


----------



## David_42 (Sep 18, 2015)

The newfound republican obsession with clocks and the anecdotal opinion of one engineer is noted.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Sep 18, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


I wonder how quickly he'll break a million views if he releases a video of how to make his clock on youtube.


----------



## bucs90 (Sep 18, 2015)

David_42 said:


> The newfound republican obsession with clocks and the anecdotal opinion of one engineer is noted.



What time was his "clock" displaying? Clocks show time. His didnt.


----------



## occupied (Sep 18, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


IKEA sells an alarm clock that looks like a bomb.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 18, 2015)

SillyWabbit said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Liberals are mad b/c the kid get singled out, and then jugears singles him out and invites him to the w/h.
> ...


You mean like this?


----------



## playtime (Sep 18, 2015)

Blackrook said:


> The entire incident was intended to make people scared to call in suspicious items.
> 
> More people will die as a result.
> 
> Thank you, Obama, our Muslim President.




LOL! OBAMA???

Remember this little color coded advisory - popular during the Bush years?  We NEVER went below 'yellow'.


----------



## David_42 (Sep 18, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> > The newfound republican obsession with clocks and the anecdotal opinion of one engineer is noted.
> ...


Wow, this is about as bad as you justifying police brutality.. Just stop.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 18, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Can any liberals tell us what time Hockmeds  "clock" was displaying in the photo? Because I sure couldnt. I didn't even see a clock. I saw a metal case with a circuit board and a bunch of wires and a power strip surge protector. No clock tbiugh.


Wait...you didn't notice the plug...and that it wasn't plugged in?


----------



## David_42 (Sep 18, 2015)

bodecea said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Can any liberals tell us what time Hockmeds  "clock" was displaying in the photo? Because I sure couldnt. I didn't even see a clock. I saw a metal case with a circuit board and a bunch of wires and a power strip surge protector. No clock tbiugh.
> ...


Some people will find anyway to justify hatred of children.. Bucs is a good example.


----------



## bucs90 (Sep 18, 2015)

HEY REPUBLICANS.....I figured it out. Damn. We are so wrong on this. We're kinda stupid and stone aged about it actually....can't believe we were this dumb. HERE is what happened with Ahmed and his device.....

See.....he says it was a clock. Sure...it didn't look like a clock. It didn't display time Iike a clock. Didn't have traditional clock parts. Kinda looked Iike a shady electronic device of some sort...but....

It was a TRANSCLOCK!!! Whatever it actually was....the device identifies as a clock....so it's a clock!!!

We are being racist against trans-electric devices. 

A brick of C4 wrapped in ball bearings and wires with a cell phone attached to it??? Sure...it MAY LOOK like a bomb. But if it and it's makers say it's not...it's not....IT'S JUST A JUICE BLENDER GUYS!!


----------



## TheOldSchool (Sep 18, 2015)

bodecea said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Can any liberals tell us what time Hockmeds  "clock" was displaying in the photo? Because I sure couldnt. I didn't even see a clock. I saw a metal case with a circuit board and a bunch of wires and a power strip surge protector. No clock tbiugh.
> ...




Oh man!  Best post of the thread so far!


----------



## David_42 (Sep 18, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> HEY REPUBLICANS.....I figured it out. Damn. We are so wrong on this. We're kinda stupid and stone aged about it actually....can't believe we were this dumb. HERE is what happened with Ahmed and his device.....
> 
> See.....he says it was a clock. Sure...it didn't look like a clock. It didn't display time Iike a clock. Didn't have traditional clock parts. Kinda looked Iike a shady electronic device of some sort...but....
> 
> ...


Just stop, you're making yourself look stupid.


----------



## bucs90 (Sep 18, 2015)

David_42 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...





David_42 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > HEY REPUBLICANS.....I figured it out. Damn. We are so wrong on this. We're kinda stupid and stone aged about it actually....can't believe we were this dumb. HERE is what happened with Ahmed and his device.....
> ...



I'm being tolerant of trans-electronic devices. Hell....my microwave might actually be a Nintendo. 

Would TSA allow Hockmeds device on a plane???


----------



## TheOldSchool (Sep 18, 2015)

David_42 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


Actually, I think Bucs might just be really dumb.


----------



## occupied (Sep 18, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> HEY REPUBLICANS.....I figured it out. Damn. We are so wrong on this. We're kinda stupid and stone aged about it actually....can't believe we were this dumb. HERE is what happened with Ahmed and his device.....
> 
> See.....he says it was a clock. Sure...it didn't look like a clock. It didn't display time Iike a clock. Didn't have traditional clock parts. Kinda looked Iike a shady electronic device of some sort...but....
> 
> ...


I saw the picture, there was nothing in there even suggestive of a mass of explosives. Nothing at all and anyone who looked at that and thought bomb was a complete dolt.


----------



## David_42 (Sep 18, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Funny how you rwers love to insult others and make up insane lunacy.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 18, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > I saw the photo of the "clock". I asked every liberal....what time is the "clock" displaying??? Because it doesn't look Iike a damn clock.
> ...


Oh the Design is already VERY popular around the world...  as such is the standard in the building of what is OKA: "Improvised Explosive Device".All the would-be clock tells us is that Ahmed has been watching others build IEDs.  

The question is who in Ahmed's family is frequenting jahadi websites.


----------



## playtime (Sep 18, 2015)

[QUOTE="TheOldSchool, post: 12344043, member: 39852

Now the story is about how badly the right wing idiots in this country wants this kid punished; despite him being completely innocent of any wrongdoing.[/QUOTE]

BINGO.  If they REALLY thought it was a bomb, why did the teacher hang onto it?  Why didn't the principal have the school evacuated?  Why was the local PD called but not the bomb squad?


----------



## playtime (Sep 18, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > He bought a clock and transferred it to a pencil case. Something is fishy about this entire story
> ...



Don't forget to bring your keys!


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 18, 2015)

playtime said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


_Your concession is duly noted and summarily accepted_.


----------



## playtime (Sep 18, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> I've neard a lot of : softening up the targets
> 
> this thing is unbelievable. that looked like a damn bomb.



I bet you've 'neard'.   One little flaw in your post, valley girl... the thing had NOTHING THAT RESEMBLED AN EXPLOSIVE.


----------



## LOki (Sep 18, 2015)

RETARDS said:
			
		

> As it turns out, the little muzzie didn't "invent" a clock!


Retards will post literally ANYTHING to distract from the reality that a bunch of hysterical racists are desperately trying to rationalize their bullying and abuse of authority.

NO ONE thought that clock was a bomb.

Not the teachers. Not the school administrators. Not the police.

They all saw the opportunity to clutch their blouses and scream, "OH NOES! AYRABS! AYYYYYYYYRABS!"

And then immediately set about harassing and bullying this kid because he is brown skinned and Muslim.


----------



## Cross (Sep 18, 2015)

Glad they suspended him, his story doesn't hold up. 

Guess a pressure cooker in a back pack shouldn't be suspicious?

and the kid knew it had the possibility of creating a bad reaction...


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 18, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


It's called  a housing or encasement...


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 18, 2015)

Cross said:


> Glad they suspended him, his story doesn't hold up.
> 
> Guess a pressure cooker in a back pack shouldn't be suspicious?
> 
> and the kid knew it had the possibility of creating a bad reaction...


To the uninitiated it would sound suspicious..


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 18, 2015)

playtime said:


> BINGO.  If they REALLY thought it was a bomb, why did the teacher hang onto it?  Why didn't the principal have the school evacuated?  Why was the local PD called but not the bomb squad?



It wasn't a bomb... It is a timer used by jihadists to detonate "Improvised Explosive Devices"... OKA: bombs.

As a general rule explosives are harmless without a detonator.  So most people tend to relate more to detonators as "bombs" than they do the actual explosive compound.


----------



## Cross (Sep 18, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Cross said:
> 
> 
> > Glad they suspended him, his story doesn't hold up.
> ...



Lol... he didn't invent anything..someone took a commercially available clock apart and mounted the parts in a pencil case, it doesn't take a genius to do that...just someone that wants to create a ruckus..


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 18, 2015)

LOki said:


> RETARDS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I book marked this post, so when a U.S. school is subjected to a Muslim bomb... I can drag this couch-bag around this board for his support of Islam.

And when an American is set back in control of the U.S., I can send it to the authorities so that they can do a little research into this asshat and its support for the children of Islam who are being taught to build IED detonators.


----------



## LOki (Sep 18, 2015)

Cross said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Cross said:
> ...


SMH.


----------



## LOki (Sep 18, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> LOki said:
> 
> 
> > RETARDS said:
> ...


You do that Princess... and I look forward to exposing you for the retard you are.


----------



## aris2chat (Sep 18, 2015)

Obama want to invite a kid for gutting an ol clock?


----------



## bodecea (Sep 18, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> LOki said:
> 
> 
> > RETARDS said:
> ...


You do that...since you like to play gotcha.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 18, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> LOki said:
> 
> 
> > RETARDS said:
> ...


As opposed to a student like the Columbine boys' bomb?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 18, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



    And that matters why?


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 18, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Because it's correct nomenclature......


----------



## Coyote (Sep 18, 2015)

Wow.  This is a 14 yr old kid, who's done nothing wrong...and folks are so hateful they have to tear him down? Unreal.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 18, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



   What the fuck ever..it doesnt change the fact that you can remove parts from it and not disconnect the wires.


----------



## Missourian (Sep 18, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...




And the lesson is conservatives aren't as easily dupes as liberals...I agree,  it's a very important lesson.


----------



## LOki (Sep 18, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > LOki said:
> ...


For about 24 hours in 1995 I made the mistake of thinking just like Mr. Keys... Timothy McVeigh straightened me out on that.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 18, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Wow.  This is a 14 yr old kid, who's done nothing wrong...and folks are so hateful they have to tear him down? Unreal.


I'm sure they are already calling him a thug.    But, he's a science nerd....they and/or their children will be working for him some day.  Karma.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 18, 2015)

LOki said:


> For about 24 hours in 1995 I made the mistake of thinking just like Mr. Keys... Timothy McVeigh straightened me out on that.



Huh... so now you're against the teaching of Detonators by Jihadists?

My goodness... accountability wins again!


----------



## Missourian (Sep 18, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




The clockwork came in a case built by Micronta.  Ahmed transferred those workings FROM their existing manufactured case to the pencil case that "just happened" to make it look like a bomb.

Had he created the clock from scratch,  the argument can be made that he just needed to find something to put it in and innocently,  because it fit,  he put it in a pencil case and it was a simply a tragic coincidence that it resembled a bomb.

But that is far from the truth.

It would seem that the "homemade clock" was contrived to look like a bomb from the beginning.

I can imagine kids being mean give Ahmed a hard time...maybe they call him a terrorist because he's middle eastern.  Well,  he'll show them a terrorist!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 18, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Wow.  This is a 14 yr old kid, who's done nothing wrong...and folks are so hateful they have to tear him down? Unreal.



  At the very least he lied about making the clock.
It leaves the question ...did the kid really try and pass it off as his work or did he do it knowing the stir it would cause?


----------



## Missourian (Sep 18, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Wow.  This is a 14 yr old kid, who's done nothing wrong...and folks are so hateful they have to tear him down? Unreal.




Is the truth hateful?

If the kid didn't build the clock,  he didn't build it...

I think it is the fact that the truth puts this incident in a whole new light that upsets the liberals who were "outraged".


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 18, 2015)

These teachers can tell the difference between  a clock and a bomb, much in the same way that many conservatives understand the difference between Sikhs and Muslims.

Anyone remember the Sikh temple that was shot up by some redneck because he thought they were Muslims?  Apparently, anyone that wears a turban is Muslim.

If you pay attention to their dress, it is very easy to tell a Sikh from a Muslim.

If these teachers had been a bit less paranoid about Muslims (and the fact that the student's last name was Mohammed), they might have been able to tell the difference between a clock and a bomb.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 18, 2015)

ABikerSailor said:


> These teachers can tell the difference between  a clock and a bomb, much in the same way that many conservatives understand the difference between Sikhs and Muslims.
> 
> Anyone remember the Sikh temple that was shot up by some redneck because he thought they were Muslims?



No... But I recall a Leftist that shot up a Sikh Temple.


----------



## Missourian (Sep 18, 2015)

ABikerSailor said:


> These teachers can tell the difference between  a clock and a bomb, much in the same way that many conservatives understand the difference between Sikhs and Muslims.
> 
> Anyone remember the Sikh temple that was shot up by some redneck because he thought they were Muslims?  Apparently, anyone that wears a turban is Muslim.
> 
> ...




Teachers can't take that risk,  and I wouldn't want them too.

It looked bomb-like.

They called the police which is exactly what they should have done.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 18, 2015)

ABikerSailor said:


> These teachers can tell the difference between  a clock and a bomb, much in the same way that many conservatives understand the difference between Sikhs and Muslims.
> 
> Anyone remember the Sikh temple that was shot up by some redneck because he thought they were Muslims?  Apparently, anyone that wears a turban is Muslim.
> 
> ...



If the kid had brought in a Clump of Plastique... made to look like just about anything... it's unlikely that anyone would have noticed.

People tend to recognize detonators as bombs and clocks tend to be used as detonators...  Put a clock in a box and you're on your way to making a bomb... .

That you want to pretend that it's not reasonable to see a Muslim with a detonator and not be concerned, merely demonstrates your deceitful nature.  Which informs the reader that you are unworthy of the trust which you might otherwise warrant, if you were not prone to pissing on their shoes and tellin' them that it's rainin'.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 18, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > These teachers can tell the difference between  a clock and a bomb, much in the same way that many conservatives understand the difference between Sikhs and Muslims.
> ...



A leftist?  Really?  Facts dispute your allegations...........................

"Page was an American white supremacist and United States Army veteran from Cudahy, Wisconsin. Apart from the shooter, all of the dead were members of the Sikh faith. The incident drew responses from President Barack Obama and Indian Prime Minister Manmohan Singh. Dignitaries attended candlelight vigils in countries such as the U.S., Canada, and India.[3][5][6] The First Lady Michelle Obama visited the temple on August 23, 2012.[7]"

Wisconsin Sikh temple shooting - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

White supremacists aren't leftist.  They tend to be far right wing extremists.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 18, 2015)

ABikerSailor said:


> A leftist?  Really?  Facts dispute your allegations...........................
> 
> "Page was an American white supremacist and United States Army veteran from Cudahy, Wisconsin."



A White Supremacist?  You mean like the KU KLUX KLAN?  The Race-hatin' cult which was created by a Democrat, FOR Democrats?  

DO TELL!  

Now... Are we talkin' a real *Robert Byrd* type Right Winger?

_That is fascinatin'... _

Ya say he was from Wisconsin?  Oh my... Wisconsin... now is that a state commonly affiliated with RIGHT WINGERS?

I mean, Wisconsin was founded by predominantly German and Scandinavian "Social Democrats"... OKA: Socialists.  Same group also kicked off Minnesota and Illinois.  Not a ton of "Right Wingers" to be found in that cult.  LOL!  Unless you count "Progs" as RW'ers... .  But only children and fools fall for that drivel.  (Now... how old are you?)

Not sure what the "Army" reference is supposed to mean... perhaps you can elucidate on that one.

But... that said... by the looks of things I'd say that we're talkin' about the same leftist that shot up the Sikh Temple.

Anywwho... _Your concession is duly noted and summarily accepted._


----------



## aris2chat (Sep 18, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Wow.  This is a 14 yr old kid, who's done nothing wrong...and folks are so hateful they have to tear him down? Unreal.



He gutted an old clock rather than build his own and put it in a brief case.
and the kid wants to go to MIT?

Irving resident makes his second bid for election as President of Sudan

Was this about the kid or about publicity for the election?

And Obama wants to invite the kid to the white house


ABikerSailor said:


> These teachers can tell the difference between  a clock and a bomb, much in the same way that many conservatives understand the difference between Sikhs and Muslims.
> 
> Anyone remember the Sikh temple that was shot up by some redneck because he thought they were Muslims?  Apparently, anyone that wears a turban is Muslim.
> 
> ...



We have had bombs in shoes and letters.  Why could the explosives not have been in the lining of the case or behind the clock face.  It could have been a chinese cracker. It could have been a chemical reaction set off when the alarm sounded.
The point is not that it could have been a bomb to take out the whole school.  The point is it could have been dangerous and the teacher and school took necessary precaution.

He also lied about making the clock himself.

He could have built a case frame from popsicle sticks and covered the works in saran wrap instead of hiding it in a case.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 18, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> He didn't even build a clock, he bought one, took it apart and put it in a damn pencil case



And this was grounds for being arrested and taken out of the school in handcuffs?


----------



## aris2chat (Sep 18, 2015)

WinterBorn said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > He didn't even build a clock, he bought one, took it apart and put it in a damn pencil case
> ...



The police were obliged to treat it as a bomb


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 18, 2015)

Missourian said:


> Media and liberals duped again.
> 
> In other news,  water is wet.



No, the media was not duped.  The story is not about the clock.  The story is about a teenager being handcuffed and arrested when they KNEW it was not a bomb.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 18, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Did they?  Did they evacuate the building?  Did they bring in the bomb squad?   The school took him (and the "bomb") to the office.  If that is part of ANY bomb scare protocol, it was written by idiots.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 18, 2015)

ABikerSailor said:


> White supremacists aren't leftist.  They tend to be far right wing extremists.



The most infamous "White Supremacists" in modern History were all Progressives; which is to say: _Leftists._

This guy: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Then there's this guy: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This guy was BIG on Yellow Power.  But his Ideological soul mates, behind him there, were all
BIG TIME "White Power" guys... .






Now this clown is BROWN!  But like the above Leftists... he's all about BLACK POWER:






Here's another Leftist that is all about BLACK POWER:


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 18, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Point is that small minded people with mean little souls like you will tell any lie in order to denigrate anyone of color or a different religion. You have proven yourself to be a real little corksmoker on this and other threads.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 18, 2015)

Old Rocks said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...



ROFL!  This is WONDERFUL!  I love it that they're now feeling so bold that they're standing up for the children of Islamists bringing IED detonators to school.  

Reader, ya may want to bookmark these posts supporting the enemy that will inevitably blow a US School to kingdom come.


----------



## aris2chat (Sep 18, 2015)

Old Rocks said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...



has nothing to do with his skin or faith.
I'd expect any kid that did that to be waiting for his parents at the police station in cuffs

He could have advised his teacher what he was going bringing and disclosed the case and contents to the school office, or there is security at his school to the officer at the door.

He could have done a power point on how he built it.

It is not beyond the realm of possibility that his father created a situation for publicity and name recognition for his run for president


----------



## guno (Sep 18, 2015)

They should walk into churches with alarm clocks ticking on Sunday mornings!!!  Watch the major shitting!!!! Every knee will bow and every ass will shit


----------



## bucs90 (Sep 18, 2015)

WinterBorn said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Yes. Actually by Texas state law they are. If a device "causes a public panic or police response a person is guilty of possession of a hoax bomb". State law. Police decided....wisely....to dismiss this charge.


----------



## bucs90 (Sep 18, 2015)

My gut says he's a teen and was being mischievous and trying to pull a prank.


----------



## David_42 (Sep 18, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> My gut says he's a teen and was being mischievous and trying to pull a prank.


Bucs, just stop.


----------



## Godboy (Sep 18, 2015)

David_42 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > My gut says he's a teen and was being mischievous and trying to pull a prank.
> ...


I agree with him. I think its the most likely scenario. I doubt he wanted to show the WHOLE school, but maybe a few people. If i was 12, i could see myself thinking a hollywood type fake bomb would be cool looking. I wouldnt yell "Bomb!", but he didnt either. He is just young and naive; not bad.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 18, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



Except everyone obviously knew it was not a bomb.  The kid didn't call it a bomb.  No one in a position of authority treated it like a bomb.

They didn't evacuate the building - if the school's policy is to leave the students in the building WITH something that may be a bomb, there are bigger issues.

They didn't call the bomb squad - so the people on site obviously new it was not actually a bomb.

They took the kid AND the bomb to the school office - if they thought it was a bomb, this is reckless endangerment on a serious scale.


So the device was never actually seen as dangerous.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 18, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...



Really?   You really think the school thought this was a bomb?

Then you might want to check with your local schools and see if their protocol for finding a bomb includes taking it into the office, not evacuating the building, and not calling in a bomb squad.   Because all of that suggests that no one actually thought it was a bomb.  But they had the kid arrested anyway.


----------



## Missourian (Sep 18, 2015)

WinterBorn said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Media and liberals duped again.
> ...



He said in an interview on CNN that officers assigned to MacArthur High School had determined “fairly quickly” that the device was not a bomb. Then the issue, he said, was to determine why Ahmed had brought the device to school.

“What they were investigating was whether he brought a device to school with the intention of creating alarm,” Chief Boyd said.

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/19/u...ds-response-to-ahmed-mohameds-clock.html?_r=0​The police would have done the same is the kid were white,  or green,  or purple...and no one would have said a thing about it.

And it seems that it was indeed his intention to create something that looked like a bomb.​


----------



## aris2chat (Sep 18, 2015)

WinterBorn said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...




If he walked into school with a handgun that had the pin removed, would you expect the police to show up and arrest him?
It would not matter that there were not bullets or pin.

Kid showed up with a hidden "home made" timing device to school. It did not look like a clock, it was inside a case, like a brief case.  It was not in a see though plastic box that you can see everything in side.  The school and class did not know what was in the case till the timing device went off.
No one know there was not more to the device or if it released some chemical till it was examined and the boy had explained.

Police had to show up and had to take the boy to the station.  No charges, but it could have been a dangerous situation.

Why is the boy going to the white house if is father is running for sudan president?  Obama endorsing him?  He won't interfere in syrias election of getting a mass murder out of office, but he will invited a boy and his father to the white house?  Father will take a picture with Obama and put up fliers in sudan?

Perception in politics in a country where everyone does not get detailed news from around the world except a few towns and via internet, maybe

something stinks


----------



## TheOldSchool (Sep 18, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


Wow!  AMAZING we've survived this long as a country with crazy ass lunatics like aris2fuck being part of our nation!

What an embarrassing comment aris2fuck!  I know you don't have the mental capability to understand why, but what you posted makes you look like the biggest fucking clown of all time!

GFY you clown!


----------



## aris2chat (Sep 18, 2015)

WinterBorn said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...




If he brought a water gun to school or a toy cap gun with the paper tape, he would be sitting at the police station.  School have a zero policy for everything


----------



## aris2chat (Sep 18, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...




Why did not Obama invite Daniel Burd, Tanishq Abraham, Jon Arvizu or any number of other smart kids to the white house over the years?

Ahmed gutted a clock


----------



## bucs90 (Sep 18, 2015)

Missourian said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Exactly right. Texas state law says if a device causes a public panic or police response....it's considered a "hoax bomb". Apparently  Texas doesn't fuck around with dummies who think it's cute to bring weird packages into groups of innocent people. Smart move. Bet Hockmed won't pull this prank again.


----------



## bucs90 (Sep 18, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...



Yep. Imagine if he came to school with a clear plastic yellow water pistol in a holster. He'd have been suspended and liberals wouldn't say a word. Zero tolerance right?


----------



## aris2chat (Sep 18, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...




Teen’s Rant Against Obama’s Ahmed Mohamed Invite Goes Viral


----------



## aris2chat (Sep 18, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...




Muslim group in Irving doesn't fault school or police for boy's arrest


----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 18, 2015)

by god dont bite your pop tart into a gun ...thats an expulsion


----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 18, 2015)

WinterBorn said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...


About as smart as their active shooter policies......stay in your room and wait for shooter to arrive while the police watch from outside


----------



## aris2chat (Sep 18, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


> by god dont bite your pop tart into a gun ...thats an expulsion



a number of schools have suspended students for pointing a finger like a gun

zero tolerance


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Sep 18, 2015)

bodecea said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Can any liberals tell us what time Hockmeds  "clock" was displaying in the photo? Because I sure couldnt. I didn't even see a clock. I saw a metal case with a circuit board and a bunch of wires and a power strip surge protector. No clock tbiugh.
> ...



Wait? It wasn't plugged in? Then how did it have power to start beeping in the middle of class?

I swear fringe morons on the left and right who base their opinions solely on left and right get dumber by the day


----------



## skye (Sep 18, 2015)

Ahmed is the son Hussein Obum  never had.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 18, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...



It's called "zero-tolerance" schools. When will you idiots get it through your fat heads.


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## David_42 (Sep 19, 2015)

Vigilante said:


>


"You're a child. A child with little understanding of how the world works."Cops are getting gunned down everyday." Look up the number of police murders. Compare that to the 70s and 80s. You're statement isn't even close to truth."Sanctuary cities are your fault." Wrong. I worked for an immigration lawyer. If an illegal is picked up and detained in jail for weeks on end and something happens he can sue the city and they would have to pay for it. If INS isn't already there MANY cities will let illegals go because of due process requirements. It's Congress' job to provide proper funding for these organizations so they can have the resources needed to deal with dangerous illegal immigrants."Unarmed marines are your fault!" Because no military base regulations existed prior to Obama. Oh wait that's also totally false."Black lives matter is a domestic terrorist organization." Name one major executive member of the national black lives matter movement calling for any type of violence and maybe I'll take your slanderous claim remotely seriously.My only advice is that you research junior. You simply regurgitate poorly talking points from a shallow pool of information and because you're a young black teen with a YouTube account you went viral. They don't like you kid. Not really. Hopefully you learn from this."
Video is destroyed.


----------



## aris2chat (Sep 19, 2015)

David_42 said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Not everywhere.  One kid had the right idea

10-year-old cooks up positive police relations - CBS News


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 19, 2015)

David_42 said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



How about that, a BLACK, 13 year old with an IQ 50 points higher than an old, liberal, white asshole! There is hope for the black race as the Liberal DemocRATS import UNEDUCATED Latino's into this country to take the blacks places in jobs and voting. They are cheaper labor, and settle for LESS FREE SHIT!....The blacks are finally learning!


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 19, 2015)

*Briefcase Clock Maker UPDATE: Kid admits forethought – knew it was going to be “suspicious”*
Conservative Treehouse ^ | Sep 18, 2015 | Sundance
UPDATE: In his own words Ahmed Mohamed, 14, an Irving MacArthur High student essentially states he knew taking the device to school was controversial. Listen at 1:26 video: “I closed it with a cable, so… because, I didn’t want to lock it to make it seem like a threat so I just used simple cable…. so it won’t look that much suspicious”. Update#2 – We are not the only people to pick up on the admitted “intent”. Follow THIS LINK – To see exactly how it was engineered and the kids’ story gets even more sketchy.


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 19, 2015)

Imagine when he takes the clock to the White House...and it gets the full monty of inspection by the Secret Service....because it looks like a bomb...do you think the media will cover that?


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 19, 2015)

*Amhed’s clock was invented, built, mass-produced by Micronta in factory*
Somebody already reverse engineered it and figured out what alarm clock Amhed took apart, placed in a pencil box, and lied that he "invented" it.

Reverse Engineering Ahmed Mohamed's Clock... and Ourselves.


No, Obuma, lying is NOT what makes America great.


----------



## bucs90 (Sep 19, 2015)

^^^YEP.

Once again....another lie like "Hands up don't shoot". Liberals are falling over themselves to tweet photos of themselves holding actual real clocks that display time and sarcastic quotes like "Oh I look dangerous". No you look.like a retard.

Hockmed knew his device would cause concern. God damn liberals are so easy to dupe. He wanted to get a rise out of people and he got it.

HIS FATHER is running for president in Sudan by the way. Hmmm......wouldn't a nice lawsuit help with campaign funding????


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 19, 2015)

snip:
*Geller: 'Islamophobia' Clock a 'Setup'*
* "This story is pure agitprop most fatal." *
9.18.2015
 Pamela Geller says that the story of a Muslim teen arrested this week for bringing a device that looked like a bomb to school is a 

setup" likely dreamed up by the boy's pro-Muslim activist father. 

Geller, the president of the American Freedom Defense Initiative, became a national name after the AFDI's controversial "Draw Muhammad" contest was targeted by Islamic extremists. 

In an op-ed Thursday, Geller said she though something "smelled fishy" when she first heard reports of teen Ahmed Mohamed being taken away in handcuffs for bringing a mysterious "ticking device" to school and being "passive aggressive" when questioned by officials. But when more information about the father surfaced, Geller said the whole thing "positively stinks":

_In what has become one of the most egregious of the faked hate narratives, the bomb hoax clockster turns out to come from a family that has a history of supremacist stunts. The New York Daily News reported this Wednesday about Ahmed Mohamed’s father, Mohamed ElHassan Mohamed:

all of it here:
Geller: 'Islamophobia' Clock a 'Setup'_


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 19, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> snip:
> *Geller: 'Islamophobia' Clock a 'Setup'*
> * "This story is pure agitprop most fatal." *
> 9.18.2015
> ...



Now it's coming out Daddy insisted the police leave the handcuffs on until a picture could be taken. This thing is blowing up in the media and left's faces. Complete set up


----------



## playtime (Sep 19, 2015)

Missourian said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Like the dipshit in Trump's audience who knows Obama isn't American & there are terroist training camps right here... I suppose they must be inside those damn FEMA camps....


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 19, 2015)

We need to wake up to the GAMES that is BEING played on us. and that Obama jumped right in it. well you freaking decide why that would be?


----------



## playtime (Sep 19, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > These teachers can tell the difference between  a clock and a bomb, much in the same way that many conservatives understand the difference between Sikhs and Muslims.
> ...



<pffft>  here you go again... 'leftists'  aren't typically neo Nazi's you fool.


----------



## playtime (Sep 19, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > A leftist?  Really?  Facts dispute your allegations...........................
> ...



KKK members from the old south are not the same as today. Why are all southern states RED states if they are still Democrats.  Never mind, don't bother answering with your insane rants.


----------



## bucs90 (Sep 19, 2015)

playtime said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Easy. Because most Southerners aren't fucking racists like white Democrats. That's we we are mostly Red State down here. 

Democrats are the most racist subgroup of Americans....and have been for 2 centuries.


----------



## playtime (Sep 19, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...



LOL.  You're from the south?  Figures you would say that.  And the Civil War had zero to do with owning black people & that Confederate Flag is just showing all that southern pride too, right?


----------



## bucs90 (Sep 19, 2015)

playtime said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



Yes I am. Originally Charlotte. Lived in Atlanta a while. A little.bit all over the US. Now coastal SC. The South has better race relations than anywhere in the country. You dipshit liberals don't think so because you've been brainwashed. You all think every Southerner has that flag or gives a fuck about it. You Northern liberals care more about that 1861 shit than we do. We're busy taking all your jobs down here, and having far better weather, women, food, football, you name it...we like it better down here. 

But go ahead...yall keep watching MSNBC and being brainwashed into thinking that about the South. They're right. It's horrible....you should NEVER move down here. Afterall....we're full with the tens of millions of people trying to move here.


----------



## playtime (Sep 19, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



LOL.  I don't watch MSNBC.  And I've been down your way & I have seen far too many flags waving in the breeze to think anything otherwise.  Are ALL southerners racists?  Of course not.  Are all Northerners Liberals?  OH HELL NO.  We even have our fair share of Confederate flags waving up here...  but to say that the south isn't still dripping with prejudice is denying reality.


----------



## dannyboys (Sep 19, 2015)

The father is a fucking radical Islamofacist. The father KNEW what the boy was doing. The father encouraged the boy.
The boy admitted he bought the clock off EBay.
The 'clock' could have been a detonator.
BOBO the fucking clown got 'gamed' again. Dear God the man is stupid!
The 'boy's' name and the entire family and their history is now in a data bank at the CIA/FBI.
We haven't seen the last of the 'budding' terrorist.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 19, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> The father is a fucking radical Islamofacist. The father KNEW what the boy was doing. The father encouraged the boy.
> The boy admitted he bought the clock off EBay.
> The 'clock' could have been a detonator.
> *BOBO the fucking clown got 'gamed' again. Dear God the man is stupid!*
> ...




Bingo


----------



## charwin95 (Sep 19, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Can any liberals tell us what time Hockmeds  "clock" was displaying in the photo? Because I sure couldnt. I didn't even see a clock. I saw a metal case with a circuit board and a bunch of wires and a power strip surge protector. No clock tbiugh.


Did it ever occur to you that maybe it's OFF? Think about that for a while see if that make sense to you.


----------



## charwin95 (Sep 19, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> HEY REPUBLICANS.....I figured it out. Damn. We are so wrong on this. We're kinda stupid and stone aged about it actually....can't believe we were this dumb. HERE is what happened with Ahmed and his device.....
> 
> See.....he says it was a clock. Sure...it didn't look like a clock. It didn't display time Iike a clock. Didn't have traditional clock parts. Kinda looked Iike a shady electronic device of some sort...but....
> 
> ...


I never thought you are this stupid.


----------



## charwin95 (Sep 19, 2015)

playtime said:


> [QUOTE="TheOldSchool, post: 12344043, member: 39852
> 
> Now the story is about how badly the right wing idiots in this country wants this kid punished; despite him being completely innocent of any wrongdoing.



BINGO.  If they REALLY thought it was a bomb, why did the teacher hang onto it?  Why didn't the principal have the school evacuated?  Why was the local PD called but not the bomb squad?[/QUOTE]
BINGO.... I asked the same questions. And yet rightwing idiots think that was not necessary. He is a Muslim it's a bomb.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Sep 19, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > [QUOTE="TheOldSchool, post: 12344043, member: 39852
> ...


BINGO.... I asked the same questions. And yet rightwing idiots think that was not necessary. He is a Muslim it's a bomb.[/QUOTE]


because they didn't think it was a bomb you fucking idiot. Neither the cops nor the school claimed it was a bomb.

Until you can get past that dishonesty you are a non factor in any intelligent discussion on the topic.

mdk you see ^ this is the type of lying idiotic liberal I was talking about.


----------



## mdk (Sep 19, 2015)

It is political football season. lol. Lord give me strength. I am going to read more about this story before I comment any further.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 19, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > [QUOTE="TheOldSchool, post: 12344043, member: 39852
> ...


BINGO.... I asked the same questions. And yet rightwing idiots think that was not necessary. He is a Muslim it's a bomb.[/QUOTE]

The kid told the teacher it was a clock to begin with. I see why the police were called but I don't understand the detaining part other than Texas law deals with hoax bombs. The kid (and his parents) should have known better, nothing good was going to come of it


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 19, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Can any liberals tell us what time Hockmeds  "clock" was displaying in the photo? Because I sure couldnt. I didn't even see a clock. I saw a metal case with a circuit board and a bunch of wires and a power strip surge protector. No clock tbiugh.



Agreed. The mini-jihadists did it to be provocative. He should have had a little black lawn jockey on top of it too


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Sep 19, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



The kid told the teacher it was a clock to begin with. I see why the police were called but I don't understand the detaining part other than Texas law deals with hoax bombs. The kid (and his parents) should have known better, nothing good was going to come of it[/QUOTE]

I 100% blame the parents. 

Don't parents communicate with their kids any more.

"Um Ahmed, son do you REALLY think taking a beeping box of wires stuffed inside a pencil box jammed into your backpack to school is a good idea ?"


----------



## charwin95 (Sep 19, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


Why it's beeping during class? Because it was fully assembled at that time. As it shown its taken apart.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Sep 19, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



um what?

I don't care if it looked like a Twinky , if something in a student's bag starts beeping during class, it needs to be investigated.

Please stop being stupid


----------



## charwin95 (Sep 19, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...




because they didn't think it was a bomb you fucking idiot. Neither the cops nor the school claimed it was a bomb.

Until you can get past that dishonesty you are a non factor in any intelligent discussion on the topic.

mdk you see ^ this is the type of lying idiotic liberal I was talking about.[/QUOTE]
So why the fuck and idiot like you think it's necessary to handcuff and arrest the kid when they know it's not a bomb. Stupid.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Sep 19, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> So why the fuck and idiot like you think it's necessary to handcuff and arrest the kid when they know it's not a bomb. Stupid.



Are you an idiot? For the ONE THOUSANDTH TIME. Texas has a law against HOAX BOMBS. 

The school is OBLIGATED to call the police, the police arrested him for suspicion of bringing a HOAX BOMB to school, and then released him after determining that that wasn't the case.


----------



## charwin95 (Sep 19, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


And they did investigate dumb shit. They know it's not a bomb but idiot like you keep insisting think it's a bomb. 
It's not showing the time... It's not a clock. What a crap. 
You don't care if it look like a twinkly twinkle.....because you probably don't even know what a coke and beer taste.


----------



## charwin95 (Sep 19, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > So why the fuck and idiot like you think it's necessary to handcuff and arrest the kid when they know it's not a bomb. Stupid.
> ...


For a millionth times....you are fucking idiot. The principal has the right to call the police. They they took the kid, interrogate him they investigated to find out there are no explosives it's just a clock but they arrest him anyway.


----------



## charwin95 (Sep 19, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


You can take picture of how it look like but you cannot put back a digital technology. Unless you are talking about a mechanical clock then you will be able to put it back easily.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 19, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...




because they didn't think it was a bomb you fucking idiot. Neither the cops nor the school claimed it was a bomb.

Until you can get past that dishonesty you are a non factor in any intelligent discussion on the topic.

mdk you see ^ this is the type of lying idiotic liberal I was talking about.[/QUOTE]
Well then.   IF they "didn't think it was a bomb"....what DID they think it was?  IF they "didn't think it was a bomb" why was he suspended?


----------



## bodecea (Sep 19, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


And the biggest no no of all, that someone would know if they'd really been in some kind of law enforcement, that they didn't let the kid contact his parents at all.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Sep 19, 2015)

bodecea said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...




Yes, now THAT I have a problem with, as I posted in another thread already.

I don't know how they possibly fingerprinted him and questioned him without his parents present.

Someone fucked up there.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Sep 19, 2015)

bodecea said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Well then.   IF they "didn't think it was a bomb"....what DID they think it was?  IF they "didn't think it was a bomb" why was he suspended?[/QUOTE]


They thought it was a hoax bomb duh


----------



## charwin95 (Sep 19, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


And this is where I agree with you.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 19, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Awww look at the duped left tards squirm. The litttle shit is a fraud LMAO



Of course.  He's brown so he can't be believed.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 19, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Awww look at the duped left tards squirm. The litttle shit is a fraud LMAO
> ...



What does that have to do with he never built the damn clock? Oh..you felt the need to play he race card.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 19, 2015)

skye said:


> Ahmed is the son Hussein Obum  never had.



   That would explain where Ahmed got his dishonesty from...


----------



## bodecea (Sep 19, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


I find it funny how desperate you are that you make shit up about the boy, who is obviously much smarter than you and yours.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 19, 2015)

bodecea said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



I never made anything up, I posted an article. Now run along


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 19, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> snip:
> *Geller: 'Islamophobia' Clock a 'Setup'*
> * "This story is pure agitprop most fatal." *
> 9.18.2015
> ...



  No surprise there...muslims use their kids as weapons,human shields and pawns all the time.


----------



## bucs90 (Sep 19, 2015)

So....still....can ANYONE tell me what time was his "clock" displaying???


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 19, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Awww look at the duped left tards squirm. The litttle shit is a fraud LMAO
> ...



Did she mention a color, or is it just you being racist ....again?

The little shit IS a FRAUD as is the Manchurian muslim for doing this shit! Smells like SETUP to me, and I have an acquired sniffer for such things!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 19, 2015)

playtime said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



   You're so full of shit. I've lived in Texas for over 45 years and I rarely see the Confederate flag.


----------



## bucs90 (Sep 19, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



Yep. I live in Charleston, Ground Zero of the Civil War...and I also rarely see a rebel flag. It's a liberal boogeyman man that is actually rare to see in the South. You'll see more Confederate flags in a week watching MSNBC than living in the South.


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 19, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


And SO WHAT if the Confederate flag is shown, it's PART of American history, perhaps we should expunge anything that shows the guilt of the KKK also? I mean, same shit, isn't it?


----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 19, 2015)

*White House briefly on lock down after scare over 'unattended package' - that turned out to be a coffee mug*

Read more: White House briefly on lock down after scare over 'unattended package'
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

Now place said "clock" in proximity to White House.......they wouldn't over react nnnooooooooo


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 19, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



    You still dont get it. There were questions as to whether the kid knew it was going to cause a stir and that was the only reason he did it.
   And now when you take into consideration that he didnt make the clock,and all the other stuff thats coming to light about his family?
    I'd say the cops got it just right from the get go,they just couldnt prove the little shit did it on purpose.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Sep 19, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...




Wait until he gets to his new school and they are like "Hey Ahmed, show us how you built your clock" and he's likes 

"um okay, I'll need a clock , and a pencil box"


----------



## bucs90 (Sep 19, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


> *White House briefly on lock down after scare over 'unattended package' - that turned out to be a coffee mug*
> 
> Read more: White House briefly on lock down after scare over 'unattended package'
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> ...



But it was JUST A COFFEE MUG!!!??? Watch out folks....Obamas militia is gonna lock down Starbucks!!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 19, 2015)

What the fuck has this country become over the last three decades?
From being able to pull into the school parking lot with a shotgun in the rack and carrying a pocket knife in school,to the shit we are seeing right here?

    And liberals like to give Conservatives shit about wanting to go back to the good ol days.


----------



## bucs90 (Sep 19, 2015)

Reverse Engineering Ahmed Mohamed's Clock... and Ourselves.

So he didn't build shit. He dismantled a functioning clock and jammed it's parts into a metal box and added a power strip cord. Showed it to an engineer who warned "you better not let any other teachers see that"......then plugged it in DURING class....in a classroom which I'm sure had...a large functioning clock on the wall.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 19, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Reverse Engineering Ahmed Mohamed's Clock... and Ourselves.
> 
> So he didn't build shit. He dismantled a functioning clock and jammed it's parts into a metal box and added a power strip cord. Showed it to an engineer who warned "you better not let any other teachers see that"......then plugged it in DURING class....in a classroom which I'm sure had...a large functioning clock on the wall.



     And the kicker? Dad probably helped.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 19, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Reverse Engineering Ahmed Mohamed's Clock... and Ourselves.
> ...



Most parents would think before letting Junior take an electronic device that looks eerily like a bomb to school. I know I would


----------



## bucs90 (Sep 19, 2015)

Still wanna know why he plugged in the "clock" during class....in a classroom which I'm sure (like all classrooms) has a functioning clock on the wall. 

Maybe he's a retard and thinks that taking a functioning clock...and ripping it's guts out and shoving it in a box...means you "made" a clock.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 19, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



I lived in Texas for nearly 8 years in the late 90s-mid oughts...  and our oldest son was a PROUD student/athlete at Midland's *Robert E. Lee High* School; the home *Lee Rebels!  OKA: *the Div-1 5A Texas State Champions for three _consecutive_ years. So Rebel Flags were pretty much everywhere around our house. 

That said, Cedric Benson was a one of the two NFL contracts that were subsequent to that team... and Cedric is Black.  Eric Winston was the other, and he's about as white as they come. 

*So... it wasn't a racist thing... or anything close to it. *

We're not aware of any seditionist talk of renaming the Rebs.


----------



## playtime (Sep 19, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



LOL, I never mentioned Texass, so stfu.


----------



## playtime (Sep 19, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



It's part of treasonous racism you mean.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 19, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



    In that context yeah.


----------



## aris2chat (Sep 19, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Can any liberals tell us what time Hockmeds  "clock" was displaying in the photo? Because I sure couldnt. I didn't even see a clock. I saw a metal case with a circuit board and a bunch of wires and a power strip surge protector. No clock tbiugh.
> ...




Most clocks have a back up battery for power outages


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 19, 2015)

playtime said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



    Funny,you didnt seem to have a problem lumping us all together in the very same post.
   "Are ALL southerners racists?"

     Words have meaning......


----------



## playtime (Sep 19, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Actually,  I followed that question with *'OF COURSE NOT*.'  didn't I?  Why yes, yes I did.  I also said I 'saw'  those flags  going thru Georgia, North & South Carolina... (not Texas).

Yes, words DO have meaning.


----------



## aris2chat (Sep 19, 2015)

school, police, muslims community and students have all agreed the actions by the police were lawful and necessary.

If you can get suspended for a pop tart or a finger, something even questionably like a bomb deserves the police to deal with it.

zero tolerance is take seriously.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 19, 2015)

playtime said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



    Still lumping. Nice try though.


----------



## playtime (Sep 19, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



There's enough to know that racism is alive & well down in Dixie...&  I never denied that.  & Never would. & Since you brought up Texas... why don't you all secede already?  You know you wanna.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 19, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Dick-head... When I was in HS, I was absolutely dedicated to JROTC.  Tired of the customary _"Bang I got you..." "No you didn't!", "Yes I did!"._

I spent many hours (when I wasn't pursuing my Masters, in Drinking Beer, Smoking pot and tapping ass) pursuing mach-weaponry that would allow combat operations with tangible means of denoting 'kills'.

My first design was to simply remove the ABC powder from 5lb fire extinguishers and replacing it with flour, then pressurizing it to 400lbs and Dear Reader... when the enemy camp came calling, there was absolutely NO DENYING that they'd been SMOKED by the mach-flame thrower.  It was so effective that after the first outing no SW FL school would engage us, as we had obtained undeniable military superiority.

WELLLllllll.... Naturally, I turned my attention to the next level which would provide a would-be fire-arm along similar lines.

To make a long story short... I began the design process by designing the projectile... first.  But no matter how I approached it, there was no way to make the firing device that didn't appear in every way, to be_ a firearm_.  Which I instinctively knew... would not be allowed, given the construct of my projectile, which was just a hollowed out 12Gg shell, with the charge diluted and a wad of cellophane wrapped flour.  It worked beautifully...

But alas, I could not break through the 'firearm appearance' barrier. (I knew that some dick-head would load an actual shell into whatever I designed and injure or kill someone or themselves...)

So as time went on I began to get a lot of pressure from the powers that be to demonstrate the new weapon...

And I eventually had no choice, once rumors began that I had nothin'... so the day came when I assembled the troops (After School).  I drove up, called a volunteer... and as I knew would happen a big kid who always volunteered for everything raised it hand.

I reached in the trunk... and held up a roll of 3/8ths hemp type rope.  Told the volunteer and an assistant to wrap that rope in as many layers as the length would allow, from his waist to his pits.

They questioned "why", "Do as your told...".  "Yes Sir!"

Next I set up the table with a demonstration of the new projectile.  Explaining to the troops everything there was to know about it.  And describing in detail the excellent results of the several tests... and that once deployed, there would be war-games with actual rifles and side arms.

OH!  How they cheered...

"What's the weapon look like?", my Volunteer asked... .   I turned... looked him straight in the eye and said... "Im about to show you, but before I do, I need to know that you trust me.  "I trust you sir!"

"Good!  Go stand on that mark.".  "Yes Sir!". "Oh... Put this Field Jacket on... there won't be any ropes in the field!"

Everyone of the men began to nod knowingly, with my demonstrated understanding of need for 'real-time' considerations, impressed that we were sufficiently far along to consider such.


I gave a quick explanation on the difficulties of designing something that the School would allow, the safety factors and that I had had no luck in developing a reliable version, but that I had brought the prototype... for _'Demonstration Purposes Only'_.

At that point I reached in my truck and pulled Dad's Side-by-Side, Breach loading 12Gg Shotgun.

.
.
.

TO say that my Volunteer's "Trust" _slipped_... would be _an understatement.  

"What are ya gonna do with that Captain Keys?"  he asked nervously.

Private Lipshitz... I am going to shoot you with it.  Now stand steady... and trust me.  If you've lost your nerve, you may step down!"
_
I knew that any reference to Lipshitz loosing his nerve would brace him... and as if on que... he Snapped to Attention.  _"No Sir, I am ready!"_

The troops were caught somewhere between 'No fucking way' and 'We're going to jail...", but SCIENCE! must go on... the weapon had to be tested and they're the one's that forced me to test it early, anyway.

I called the assembly to attention... loaded the test cartridges... brought the weapon to my shoulder, gave steady aim to Private Lipshitz's field jacket and pulled the trigger on BOTH BARRELS!  Striking Private Lipshitz precisely on target, leaving two mounds of severely embedded flour encrusted on the jacket.  With no injury whatsoever, to Private Lipshitz.

INSTANT ADJULATION!  Many congratulations...  I gave a few words of thanks to the boys that brought the beer and dismissed the troops for a raucous debriefing.

The next day... I was in home room and as the usual mundane messages were being announced, suddenly the Principle's voice came over the PA, seemingly excited about something, _requesting _that I come to the office.
_
Huh... Ok.  (He must have heard about the demonstration and wanted to congratulate me for it.)
_
As I turned the corner to the office, I saw my Senior ROTC Instructor sitting in the waiting rm... He was a frshly retired US Army Special Forces Major.  A very serious fellow who was still very much more Green Beret, than 'teacher'.
_
"Keys!  WHat the Fuck have you done NOW?"  

Me?  Nothing Maje... But I think you're going to be pleased!  

"Shut the Fuck up, get over and tell me everything!"
_
Suffice it to say, he was decidedly NOT pleased... and became even less so during the 'meeting' with the Principle.

Sadly... neither saw the genius, nor respected the effort... both seemed flushed with the visions of Lipshitz guts being splattered all of the quad, had I just loaded up a standard shell... as IF I HAD NOT GONE TO THE TROUBLE OF MAKING SURE NO OTHER SHELLS WERE ANYWHERE NEAR THE DEMONSTRATION.

Well...  alas, the technological development program was scuttled... and I spent the next few days engaged in every humiliating task that flittered through the Major's head.

But... I recently attended the Major's 80th birthday and I want you to know that in hindsight, he paid me the highest compliment:
_
"Keys... I spent 28 years in the Army.  Two tours in Korea, 5 tours in Vietnam, 3 silver stars and two bronze stars and two purple hearts and *you fuckin' terrified me*.  Everyday, it was a toss up: was I going to be fired or going to prison?"
_
So... that's the perspective from which I look at this kid.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Some random guy on the internet said he was an engineer and you believed him?



It doesn't take much. They're clutching at straws. The school fucked up. The police fucked up. And they're looking for any excuse to make it all right.

Its gotta suck to be a conservative partisan in this era.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 19, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



Yeah, but you're insane.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 19, 2015)

playtime said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



   Wish we could. But for some reason you panty waste yankees wont let us.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 19, 2015)

Skylar said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Well, in a world where most people are intellectually unsustainable... the sustainable are seen as insane.  

So... _I'm good with that._


----------



## Skylar (Sep 19, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



He never claimed to have 'invented' a clock. But to have built one. You insist he cheated. And your 'evidence' is the word of a dude who claims to be an 'engineer' who has never seen it.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 19, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



The premise of which you clearly support


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 19, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



I never made it up though did I? Stop being annoying


----------



## Skylar (Sep 19, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...



Or the ones sharing their murder fantasies for gays, rambling irrelevant diatribes about nothing, or claiming to speak for God. Those poor souls are definitely seen as insane.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 19, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



What's not to support?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 19, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Where's the evidence? Oh right, you guys don't need any.  You're Trump supporters.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 19, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



I'm not a Trump supporter, though I do enjoy how he rankles the loons. You have failed once again. Give up


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 19, 2015)

Skylar said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...



   He didnt even build it. He took the parts out of a clock and put em in a pencil case.
   It's like pulling your bread out of the sack and putting it in a ziplock.
 You didnt make the bread or the bag.


----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 19, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Idiot.  The boy never claimed to have invented a clock.


----------



## Vikrant (Sep 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Which school has an electronics program that teaches you how to make bombs?


----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 19, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...




I see you know nothing about electronic experimentation for a beginning electronics enthusiast. The boy learned a lot about circuits by doing what he did. The kid was rightfully proud of what he accomplished..


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 19, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



   I see you're still a moron.
The kid didnt do shit and he claimed to have made it.
   If you call pulling the guts out of an alarm clock and sticking em in a pencil case a high tech achievement you're a complete dumbass.


----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 19, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




As far as learning how to make the electronics part of a bomb, all of the schools do that.  Some version of the circuitry needed to set of any bomb can be found in any electronic device you might have around your house.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 19, 2015)

Skylar said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Murder?

Murder: _the unlawful premeditated killing of one human being by another._

Now of course "the law" is rooted in THE LAW as defined by Nature's God, which of course speaks to soundly reasoned morality.

What the above would-be _'contributor' _would like you to believe is that_ "The Law"_  is a set of Rules which exist outside of any sense of reason, which decidedly rejects any sense of _morality_.

And it is through that amoral nonsense, that one ends up with *Public Calls *to *Murder the Police*, from the same cult that demands that any disagreement with a homosexual should result in one's ruination.

.
.
.

So, is anyone not up to speed on who is sane and _who is insane?_


----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 19, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...






I, nor the kid never claimed it was a high tech experiment. He only want to show his teacher. Idiots were the ones who made such a big deal out of it.  Smart kids love to take stuff apart and try to figure out how they work. I guess you never did that.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 19, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Where's the Evidence of What?

The Detonator, comprised of the Clock being removed from its original container, into one which allows room for an explosive charge and placed into an innocuous container, designed to blend in with the surrounding area, as a means to allow the victim to roam within the kill zone?

Last I heard it was being held by the Principle... or perhaps they gave it back to the _detonator/IED-maker_.


----------



## Vikrant (Sep 19, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



The schools that teach electronics in the U.S. do not teach you how to make bombs. 

However, Al Quida has a magazine, I think it is called Inspire, which teaches you how to make bombs. One of the famous articles from that magazine was titled 'how to make bombs in your mom's kitchen' or something like that. 

To build an effective and reliable bomb requires some expertise. It is not terribly hard but it does require some expertise.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 19, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...



Yes, murder. Where you told us all the ways gays would be killed, how they would be slaughtered, even describing how their heads would be put on pikes. You've clearly put a lot time and mental energy in building up this fantasy of ours.

Um, our system of laws doesn't allow for any of the murder you fantasized about.



> Now of course "the law" is rooted in THE LAW as defined by Nature's God, which of course speaks to soundly reasoned morality.



A god you can't factually establish exists? Again, your subjective believe in a 'god' doesn't make enacting your fantasies about murdering gays any less unlawful. Or any less loathsome.

Despite your insane insistence otherwise, you don't speak for god. And that voice in your head telling you to kill people....that's not god either. That's just you. And your own desire to hurt people.

Which is why we don't use you as the basis of our laws. You're insane.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 19, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...



There was no 'detonator'. THere was a clock. You're hallucinating. 

If the school genuinely believed it was a bomb....why didn't they evacuate the school? Why wasn't a bomb squad called in? Why did the cops toss the 'bomb' into the trunk of their squad car?

*Simple: no one seriously thought this was a bomb. Nor did anyone ever treat it like it was. *It was merely an excuse to harass brown people. Both Irving and that school earned every last ounce of bad press they are receiving.


----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 19, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



Damn you are dense. I didn't say they taught how to make bombs. I said anybody attending even an introductory course in electronics could build the electronics part of a bomb.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 19, 2015)

Skylar said:


> Yes, murder. Where you told us all the ways gays would be killed, how they would be slaughtered...



Oh... you're speaking of the Civil War which will inevitably comes as a result of the cultural collapsed induced through the separating of the culture from all sense of right and wrong, OKA: soundly reasoned morality.

Sadly for your thesis... the defense of one's culture from those who threaten it, is a morally sound basis for the taking of human life, in mass, OKA: War. 

And given the obtuse demand that any sense of morality that sustains human viability is INTOLERABLE, it becomes obvious that their actions must inevitably result in cultural collapse and throughout human history, cultural collapse produces war... 

But how cool is it that the same cult that is Publicly calling for the Murder of Police and WHITE PEOPLE IN GENERAL... come to demand that any disagreement with a degenerate must result in RUINATION for the would-be 'offender'?

LOL! 

_You can *NOT* make this stuff up!_


----------



## kiwiman127 (Sep 19, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > White supremacists aren't leftist.  They tend to be far right wing extremists.
> ...



I think rewriting history is amusing to watch.  I'm pretty sure that the American far right is the only group in the entire world that claims the Nazis were left wing.
Nazi's actions don't back up the far right's claim that because they had the word "socialist" in their party name, well then they must be socialist!  There 's an old saying, "actions speaks louder than words".
Anyone who has studied the Nazis knows by their actions, the Nazis were not even friends of the left/socialist. The Nazis outlawed unions and killed or shipped Union leader to concentration camps.  Then there was "the night of the long knives" and that Hitler is quoted as saying his goal was to drive Marxist out of Germany.  And that's just a few examples of the
 Nazi attacks on the progressives/left/socialist.


----------



## Vikrant (Sep 19, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



I was responding to an assertion that basic education in electronics will enable you to make bombs. That assertion is extremely foolish. If you had proper understanding of science and technology, you would have known that electronics is not the hardest part of making a bomb. It is the shell which can contain extreme pressure and heat before exploding coupled with right amount of explosives is the key to making an effective bomb. 

If you had said that anyone who has read Inspire magazine can make a bomb, I may have bought that but if you say that anyone with basic education in electronics can make a bomb, I will say that is dumb.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 19, 2015)

Skylar said:


> There was no 'detonator'. THere was a clock. You're hallucinating.



EWwww...  another demonstration of hubris, combined with profound ignorance.

"*Elements of an IED *

IEDs consist of a variety of components that include an *initiator, switch,* main charge,* power source, and a container*. IEDs may be surrounded by or packed with additional materials or “enhancements” such as nails, glass, or metal frag- ments designed to increase the amount of shrapnel propelled by the explosion. Enhancements may also include other elements such as hazardous materials. An IED can be initiated by a variety of methods depending on the intended target. "

http://www.dhs.gov/xlibrary/assets/prep_ied_fact_sheet.pdf

Now... the most common devices used for *INITIATING* _DETONATION_ are those which inherently include a power supply.  The two most common examples of such devices are: Digital Clocks and Cell Phones... (With Cell Phone being the MOST common, because they include a CLOCK, which serves to initiate at a pre-determined time *AND* allow for initiation at will.)

FTR: the elements of an IED which Ahmed brought to school are indicated in *Bold Red*, above.


----------



## bucs90 (Sep 19, 2015)

Skylar said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



If it didn't look suspicious....why did the Engineering Teacher caution Hockmed "better not let anyone else see this"?? He...and Hockmed....knew it looked shady.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 19, 2015)

Skylar said:


> A god you can't factually establish exists?



Oh no.  I'm speaking of God: The Creator, which is readily proven to exist through the undeniable existence of "The Creation". (I'm curious, to what god were you so fecklessly trying to refer?)


----------



## bodecea (Sep 19, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...


I'm guessing the engineering teacher knew what would happen.....panic over a clock and his muslim name.


----------



## bucs90 (Sep 19, 2015)

bodecea said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



If Hockmed tried to bring that into the White House...would they let him?
If he tried to take it on a plane....would they let him?

No and no. For obvious reasons.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 19, 2015)

kiwiman127 said:


> I think rewriting history is amusing to watch.  I'm pretty sure that the American far right is the only group in the entire world that claims the Nazis were left wing.



ROFLMNAO!

I guess I will never tire of watching idiots try to justify their existence through fruitless appeals to popularity.

Here's a clue scamp. 

If the Americans were the only ones in the ENTIRE WORLD claiming that that Dark exists only in the absence of light... that would in no way alter the natural certainty that *dark*_ exists only in the absence of light.
_
Now..._ do ya see how that works?_

Also... that Stalin considered Histler to exist to is right, in NO WAY provides that Histler was in ANY WAY, to Stalin's right.

If it helps... Stalin also considered Leon Trotsky to be a Right Winger... and this despite the irrefutable fact that Trotsky was a life long Communist, just like Benito Mussolini.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 19, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > A god you can't factually establish exists?
> ...



Its absolutely deniable. As there's no evidence to support that you're quoting anyone or anything that did any such thing.

Even using your standards, the only thing a first mover needs to do....is move first. It doesn't need to be good, or intelligent, or even sentient. It doesn't need to be singular, or be aware of our existence, or care if it did. It doesn't need to have a plan or even the capacity for planning.

*It doesn't even need to exist after moving first. *

Yet you assume all of it, based on your subjective beliefs. Which is fine...but its objectively irrelevant. As your imagination and belief doesn't establish any fact. You can't tell the difference between your subjective opinion and objective reality.

Nor can you provide a logical argument for your conception of god.We've done this before. Watch....you wont' even attempt to address the truck sized, theory killnig holes in your conception of god. You'll merely run. As there is no logical basis for your claims. There's merely your subjective beliefs, which establish nothing objectively.

And we're not killing anyone because you believe you speak for God. Remember, you're insane.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 19, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



What's the 'obvious reason'? If the school thought it was a bomb, why didn't they evacuate the school. If the police thought it was a bomb, why didn't they call in the bomb squad? Why didn't they evacuate the school? Why instead did they just toss into the truck of their squad car?

Simple: no one seriously thought this was a bomb. No one treated it like a bomb. They treated it like an excuse to embarrass a brown kid.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 19, 2015)

Skylar said:


> Its absolutely deniable. ...



Not by people capable of sound reason.  (Did you not recognize that the example was limited to those people?)

Oh my ... _guess what that means_?


----------



## Skylar (Sep 19, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Its absolutely deniable. ...
> ...



And exactly as I predicted, you fled from all of the holes in your 'theory' about god. Not only couldn't you address them, you couldn't even bring yourself to quote them. Here we go again:

_Even using your standards, the only thing a first mover needs to do....is move first. It doesn't need to be good, or intelligent, or even sentient. It doesn't need to be singular, or be aware of our existence, or care if it did. It doesn't need to have a plan or even the capacity for planning.

*It doesn't even need to exist after moving first. *

Yet you assume all of it, based on your subjective beliefs. Which is fine...but its objectively irrelevant. As your imagination and belief doesn't establish any fact. You can't tell the difference between your subjective opinion and objective reality._

Your argument can't hold up to logic or reason. It can't hold up to an even passing review of the evidence. And we're not enacting any of your insane murder fantasies because you believe you speak for god.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 19, 2015)

Skylar said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



  That question has been answered.


----------



## bucs90 (Sep 19, 2015)

Skylar said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



It was suspicious. They checked it out. Saw it was not a bomb.

The issue became....did Hockmed intend for it to be mistaken for a bomb??

- He didn't "invent" a clock. He dismantled a functioning clock...and shoved it's parts into a metal box.
- After being cautioned "Dont show this to anyone"....what does he do? He plugs it in....during class...in a classroom which almost certainly had a big functioning wall clock like almost every classroom in America has. WHY?

WHY bring it to school...why plug it in...what was the intent? He didn't "invent" anything other than shove a dismantled clock into a box and then plug it in during class....after being cautioned....for no good purpose at all.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 19, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



Then why was he arrested? How can a clock be a threat to anyone by any rational standard? What, was he going to tell someone the time to death?

Either they thought it was a bomb and arrested him accordingly.....in which case the school would have been evacuated and a bomb squad called in. Or they didn't think it was a bomb, and the arrest was ridiculous.

You can't have it both ways. Pick one.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 19, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



By who?


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 19, 2015)

Skylar said:


> What's the 'obvious reason'? If the school thought it was a bomb, why didn't they evacuate the school.



What it was and remains, is 80% of the components used in the making of an IED... .  That it lacked the explosive, does not mean that having it in his possession, was not worthy of stripping him of his liberty for sufficient time to investigate how lil' Ahmed came to create 80% of an IED?

But hey... in your defense, as one of the _Intellectually Less Fortunate_...  there is NO WAY you could have known that such is typical of a sound, _sustainable culture._


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 19, 2015)

We have a clear case of CWM:  Clocking while Muslim.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 19, 2015)

I'm just amazed to see that the school didn't do any of the things that were supposed to happen with a REAL bomb threat, like getting away from the source of the "bomb", evacuating the kids out of the school, calling the bomb squad, etc.....


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 19, 2015)

Skylar said:


> And exactly as I predicted...



In fairness, we all predicted you'd be unable to recognize the obvious.  You are after all a degenerate who lacks the means to recognize THAT!

So, anything which exist beyond you, would be a bit too ambitious... and I doubt anyone would argue that.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 19, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > What's the 'obvious reason'? If the school thought it was a bomb, why didn't they evacuate the school.
> ...



Save ANY apparatus of explosives. Of any kind. No detonator, det cord, explosive, anything. You know, the entire 'explosive' in the Improvided Explosive Device'

Remember, you don't actually know what the hell you're talking about. 

What he had was a clock, brown skin and a muslim name. Which in Irving Texas is apparently an arrestable offense.


----------



## my2¢ (Sep 19, 2015)

I heard he also had a spear....


----------



## bucs90 (Sep 19, 2015)

Skylar said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Because Texas state law says if you possess a device which cause public panic AND/OR the necessity of a police response....you are guilty of possession of a "hoax bomb". Texas doesn't fuck around with pranks. And they decided to NOT prosecute him for it.

Did you even read up on  this story?


----------



## Skylar (Sep 19, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > And exactly as I predicted...
> ...



In fairness, we all knew you'd run. As your argument can't stand up to logic or reason. It never could. 

Yet you still stand by your insane murder fantasies, still try and convince us they are in accordance with 'God's law'.

And continue to run when challenged on any of it. Is there any topic I can't run you off of?


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 19, 2015)

Again.. let's go over the facts, ONE MORE TIME: 

"*Elements of an IED *

IEDs consist of a variety of components that include an *initiator, switch,* main charge,* power source, and a container*. IEDs may be surrounded by or packed with additional materials or “enhancements” such as nails, glass, or metal frag- ments designed to increase the amount of shrapnel propelled by the explosion. Enhancements may also include other elements such as hazardous materials. An IED can be initiated by a variety of methods depending on the intended target. "

http://www.dhs.gov/xlibrary/assets/prep_ied_fact_sheet.pdf

Now... the most common devices used for *INITIATING* _DETONATION_ are those which inherently include a power supply.  The two most common examples of such devices are: Digital Clocks and Cell Phones... (With Cell Phone being the MOST common, because they include a CLOCK, which serves to initiate at a pre-determined time *AND* allow for initiation at will.)

FTR: the elements of an IED which Ahmed brought to school are indicated in *Bold Red*, above.


----------



## bucs90 (Sep 19, 2015)

Skylar said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



A toy gun has almost none of the components of a real gun. Should we start allowing toy guns in schools? If a kid says "it's just a toy" I suppose cops and teachers should take his word for it and move along. Right?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 19, 2015)

Skylar said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



  Well me for one.
The police and school was interested in finding out if the kid did it to instill fear or did he really just want to show off his abysmal clock making skills.
   It wasnt about if it was a bomb at that point.


----------



## bucs90 (Sep 19, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Again.. let's go over the facts, ONE MORE TIME:
> 
> "*Elements of an IED *
> 
> ...



Allow me to add:

Hockmeds "clock" had probably 70% of the material one would need to make a real bomb. But....liberals think everyone should've ignored it and taken his word for it and just let it be.

However....if Bubba Ray came to school with a toy rifle....which has fewer than 20% of the parts of a real gun....liberals would swarm him and demand he be expelled.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 19, 2015)

my2¢ said:


> I heard he also had a spear....
> 
> View attachment 50496​



Yes... which is relevant only because Ahmed's cousins once brought "Hi-Jacking tools":







 onto four Airliners and did THIS: 






And this:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 19, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


.......
Uhuh


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 19, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > Again.. let's go over the facts, ONE MORE TIME:
> ...



Technically... it was 80%.  Assuming ya believe four out of five elements is 80%.

Of course, the same idiots that are crying about this... were demanding the head of the kid who brought this to school:


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 19, 2015)

UOTE]

Allow me to add:

Hockmeds "clock" had probably 70% of the material one would need to make a real bomb. But....liberals think everyone should've ignored it and taken his word for it and just let it be.

However....if Bubba Ray came to school with a toy rifle....which has fewer than 20% of the parts of a real gun....liberals would swarm him and demand he be expelled.[/QUOTE]

Also if Ahmed was...oh say a white Christian boy named Bobby the left loon's heads would explode, they would demand Bobby be expelled and his parents arrested for child neglect.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 19, 2015)

my2¢ said:


> I heard he also had a spear....
> 
> View attachment 50496​



  Along with every kid in the school. How many of em brought a fake clock project to school?


----------



## Skylar (Sep 19, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



What 'panic'? What bomb? There were no explosives, no detonators, nor did anyone think it was a bomb. Nor did they ever treat it like a bomb.

It was a clock. And it was a danger to no one. And they knew it wasn't a danger. Which is why there is no evacuation, no bomb squad, and they tossed it in the truck like it were a backpack rather than treat it like a bomb.

No one ever seriously thought it was a bomb. It was merely an excuse to take a brown Muslim kid out in handcuffs.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 19, 2015)

Skylar said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



  I just answered your question and you chose to ignore it.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 19, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> > I heard he also had a spear....
> ...



How many will ever bring an invention to school again? Or think to invent in Irving Texas? 

IF they're brown or Muslim, that number is likely zero. As their only prize will be handcuffs.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 19, 2015)

Skylar said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > my2¢ said:
> ...



  Dont blame me,blame the liberal dickheads that have run our school system for decades.
   Whats good for the pop tart...is good for the fake bomb.
 Deal with it.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 19, 2015)

Skylar said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Actually, there was a detonator... as in most IEDs all that is necessary to detonate the explosives is the electrical pulse initiated by power source... which Ahmed used to energize his chosen initiator, in the form of a digital clock.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 19, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Again.. let's go over the facts, ONE MORE TIME:
> 
> "*Elements of an IED *
> 
> ...



There's no switch, there's no charge, there's no initiator.

So you've got it down to a battery and a container. Which would include any wrist watch. Any ipod. Any cell phone. Any laptop. Any calculator. Any electronic device whatsoever.

Remember, Keyes.....you don't know what the fuck you're talking about. On this topic or any other we've discussed.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 19, 2015)

Here's a guy that was severely injured by a battery in his initiator, which was being used in his E-cig.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 19, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



No, there wasn't. Show us the slightest evidence of a detonator. There isn't any. You're offering us your hallucinations as evidence again. Just like your insane murder fantasies involving gays. 

There was a power source....and a container. Which describes every electronic device, ever.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 19, 2015)

Even the initial libtard media propaganda piece had plenty of clues about this not merely being a "clock." But of course, we were supposed to buy that he was a victim of discrimination; that he was ever so innocent.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 19, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



Which post did you 'answer my question in'. Please give us the post number.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 19, 2015)

Skylar said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > Again.. let's go over the facts, ONE MORE TIME:
> ...



  You know the whole thing could have been inert and it still would have caused the same exact problem,and the same exact end result.
    The cops wanted to know if the kid did it to instill fear.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 19, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Even the initial libtard media propaganda piece had plenty of clues about this not merely being a "clock." But of course, we were supposed to buy that he was a victim of discrimination; that he was ever so innocent.



And what 'clues' are you referring to? Or are you just going to allude to your entire argument and all of your evidence?


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 19, 2015)

Skylar said:


> There's no switch, there's no charge, there's no initiator.



*The Clock*... is *the switch*.  *The Clock* is* the power source*.  The Clock is *the initiator.  The Pencil Box *is *THE CONTAINER*

All that remains of the components essential to an IED is *"THE EXPLOSIVES".*


But hey... In fairness to you, as one of the Intellectually Less Fortunate, there is NO WAY you could have known THAT!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 19, 2015)

Skylar said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...




     Dont know how to use the alert function?


----------



## Skylar (Sep 19, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...


Bullshit. If they thought it was a bomb, they would have evacuated the school.

No one did...because no one thought it was a bomb. It was a chance to embarrass a brown muslim kid. And the school and police jumped on it with both feet.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 19, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Don't you know how numbers work? If so, please give us the post number where you 'answered my question'.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 19, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...



Says who? That would be you...citing yourself as an expert in IEDs. And you don't know what the fuck you're talking about.

Is there any topic you've ever discussed that didn't devolve into you quoting yourself?

And if a 'clock' is 80% of an IED, then any wrist watch, calculator, laptop or tablet would meet the same criteria. Yet that high school doesn't call the police for any wrist watch, despite it meeting all of your standards. Demonstrating yet again that you don't know what the fuck you're talking about.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 19, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > A god you can't factually establish exists?
> ...



And you still can't factually establish any of your claims. You subjectively believe your version of 'god'. But when challenged to logically or factually establish it......you run. 

For example, what requires that a first mover be sentient?


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 19, 2015)

Skylar said:


> No, there wasn't. Show us the slightest evidence of a detonator.



You're even more pathetic than usual... 

*DETONATOR: *

Here's a guy that was severely injured by a battery in his initiator, which was being used in his E-cig. 








The battery in the above individual's E-cig *DETONATED*... causing him severe physical injury.

Now... THAT establishes in irrefutable terms, that the energy in the battery is more than sufficient to begin the explosive process in material routinely used in IEDs.  

Now, do I post this to convince the IDIOTS?

No... 

I post it as evidence, for the benefit of the Readers who possess the _MEANS TO REASON SOUNDLY._


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 19, 2015)

Skylar said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



   You SMF!!!!  How many times do I need to say it!!
It was about his intent you ignoranus!!!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 19, 2015)

Skylar said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



   I'm not going out of my way because you dont know how to reply to a direct quote to your own post.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 19, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > No, there wasn't. Show us the slightest evidence of a detonator.
> ...



Then by your own definitions*, any electronic device with a battery is '80% of an IED'. *Any watch, any iPod, any clock, any cell phone, any laptop, any tablet, any set of blue tooth anything.

Why then isn't every white Christian kid with a cell phone being arrested? Why is it only the brown Muslim kid?

Your argument has devolved into a wrist watch being '80% of an IED'. Did you notice the part earlier where I pointed out you were quite insane?


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 19, 2015)

Skylar said:


> Says who? That would be you... citing yourself as an expert in IEDs.



That's because I am an expert in such.  Trained by the US Government.

Now... here's the thing scamp.

The Clock is ENERGIZED... thus is using a POWER SUPPLY.

The Clock is purposed to ALARM...  ALARMS are comprised of components which send ENERGY TO A SOUNDER WHICH THEN SENDS AN AURAL DISPATCH to ALERT THE USER.

The COMPONENT THAT SENDS THE ENERGY TO THE SOUNDER: Is called a SWITCH.

The Energy that INDUCES THE SOUND, is called the INITIATOR!

But again... In Fairness to you, as one of the Intellectually Less Fortunate, THERE IS NO WAY YOU COULD HAVE KNOWN THAT!


----------



## bucs90 (Sep 19, 2015)

Skylar said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Because they didn't disassemble their clocks and watches and then reassemble them in a way that looks like a possible explosive device. That's why


----------



## Skylar (Sep 19, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Says who? That would be you... citing yourself as an expert in IEDs.
> ...



Then by your own definitions, any wrist watch is 80% of an IED. Any calculator. Any laptop. Any cell phone. Any blue tooth anything. Any tablet.

If not, why not?

And if its 80% of an IED, why aren't the police called when any white, Christian kid in Texas comes to school with a wrist watch?


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 19, 2015)

Skylar said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



First, it's not my definition... it's a law of nature, to which we, the non-idiots, refer to as the law of electro-magnitism.

Any electronic device that has a power supply and a switch; which combined represent the initiator, are in fact, 60% of an IED.  Those devices lacking only the Container and the Explosive.


----------



## playtime (Sep 19, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Excuses, excuses. 

LOL, but when it came to revolting... us panty waist Yankees got the job done,  didn't we?& all we were,  was a bunch of ragtag colonists that managed to kick a vast Empire's ass.

You all couldn't even handle the Alamo.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 19, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...



If they thought it was an explosive device....why didn't they evaculate the school? Call the bomb squad?

You can't have it both ways. Either there was a reasonable suspicion of it being a bomb....in which case they would have to act like it was a bomb and evacuate the school. Or there was no such reasonable suspicion. In which case his arrest was fucking ridiculous.

Pick one.


----------



## charwin95 (Sep 19, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


That has been answered by morons.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 19, 2015)

playtime said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



    Aaaah...the stupid yankee fails to remember The Battle of San Jacinto.
Texas has the 13th largest economy in the world.....we'd be fine without you.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 19, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Any electronic device that has a power supply and a switch; which combined represent the initiator, are in fact, 60% of an IED.  Those devices lacking only the Container and the Explosive.



So  any watch, any clock,  any cell phone, any blue tooth anything, any tablet, any laptop.....is 80% of an IED. Yet white Christian kids bring these to school all the time and they don't suspend them or call the police. These white Christian kids don't get arrested.

Why was the brown muslim kid treated differently?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 19, 2015)

kiwiman127 said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



I think that the terms   RIGHT   and  LEFT   as part of the lingo used in discussions of political ideologies  is ------SILLY.       They lost meaning LONG AGO


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 19, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



   Not my fault you dont understand Texas law.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 19, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



ROFLMNAO!

I do SO adore the sweeter ironies.


----------



## TooTall (Sep 19, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



You could get a pretty good VCR with remote at Goodwill up until a year ago.  I haven't seen any lately.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 19, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



I'd be more impressed if you could master numbers. Like what post number this was all supposedly 'answered'. Everytime I ask you this simple question, you give me an excuse why you can't name it.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 19, 2015)

TooTall said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...



Oh they are getting tough to find.

My Mom has lived with us since Dad passed in 09.  And she pretty much watches TV all day... and only the tapes her and Dad used to watch.  So we stay pretty busy finding replacement tapes for all the John Wayne movies and the oldies they loved... and replacement VCRs.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 19, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



So......nothing on why they let all the White Christian kids bringing '80% of an IED' to school every day go without suspension and arrest. But why they singled out the brown muslim kid.

And nothing on the huge theory killing holes in your conception of 'god'....that you use to justify your insane murder fantasies about gays, where you go into elaborate detail about how they will be slaughtered and exactly how their heads will be placed on pikes.

Damn, boy....is there any claim I can't run you off of?


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 19, 2015)

Skylar said:


> So......nothing on why they let all the White Christian kids bringing '80% of an IED' to school every day go without suspension and arrest. But why they singled out the brown muslim kid.



Because... as you've already been told: They didn't disassemble the components and place them in a CONTAINER, *as DID THE MUSLIM KID AND the planet is not running over with white kids building IEDs, where it IS running over with Muslim kids building IEDs... *_ DUMB-ASS!_


----------



## Skylar (Sep 19, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...



*They're already in a container. *They meet your entire definition of a 80% of an IED. Yet all the white Christian kids get a pass. While the brown Muslim kid doesn't.....being suspended and arrested.


----------



## charwin95 (Sep 19, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Texas law is fucked up? Is that what you are saying?


----------



## playtime (Sep 19, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



When something relatively small like the battle of San Jacinto can actually equal that of the  American Revolution (13 little colonies)  taking on Great Britain,  then we'll talk.

In the mean time..  ba-bye & don't let America's door hit ya in the (everything's bigger in Texas') ass.


----------



## charwin95 (Sep 19, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Better get ready I'm coming in.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 19, 2015)

And I'm still laughing as you run from your utter failure to back up your 'god's law' bullshit. You can't even factually establish your subjective conception of god even exists. Not logically, not rationally, and certainly not with evidence.

So you run. *Exactly as I told you would.* And demonstrate yet again why we aren't killing anyone or enacting any of your insane murder fantasies.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 19, 2015)

Skylar said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



   For the fourth time now for the message board idiot.
The cops wanted to know if this was an intentional attempt to sow fear,or a kid wanting to show off his creation...that turned out not to be his creation.
    Dont ask again ya ignoranus...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 19, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


 

     You mean coming out...


----------



## charwin95 (Sep 19, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


>



Stop. You are hurting yourself. You are as dumb and stupid like Bucs, wherearemykeys and here we go again. 
Look at the picture you posted. It showing the inside(gut) of the clock. The display is showing on the other side of the orange panel. 
Maybe you don't even know that a display of any electronics are viewed from the outside. Dumbshit.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 19, 2015)

Skylar said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > Because... as you've already been told: They didn't disassemble the components and place them in a CONTAINER, *as DID THE MUSLIM KID AND the planet is not running over with white kids building IEDs, where it IS running over with Muslim kids building IEDs... *_DUMB-ASS!_
> ...



Well, when a Power supply, Switch and Initiator are in a container that has no means to hold explosives... no one really cares.

It's only where the container is designed to contain EVERYTHING essential to an IED that the concern comes into play.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 19, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



  Hey dumbfuck!!!
That big red thing?? Yeah..that big red thing on the top of the fake bomb Akmed made...Thats the display...on the inside.
   Jesus you're an Ignoranus...


----------



## Political Junky (Sep 19, 2015)

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...v-by-inviting-him-to-university-10505110.html

The young boy, who wants to be an engineer, had previously called MIT his "dream school".

Professor Prescod-Weinstein said: “You are the kind of student we want at places like MIT and Harvard.

“You are my ideal student. A creative, independent thinker like you is the kind of person who should becoming a physicist.”


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 19, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...



Detonator?  Wow.

So now you're either a complete liar or a complete racist loon.  Which is it?


----------



## playtime (Sep 19, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



The display part you see is the side that's facing inside the container & if you put your curser on that silly meme & click to enlarge it - you can actually see the DIGITAL numbers that would 'shine' on the other side to tell the time of day.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 19, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



You missed the point of the meme, Mr Dumb and Stupid, it went right over your noodle. Know why? You're a simpleton and can't quite get out of the box


----------



## charwin95 (Sep 19, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


What dumbs shit you are. He built a clock not a fake bomb. 
The display is on the other side. Shit head.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 19, 2015)

occupied said:


> I was a lot like this kid, the skills I gained being curious, industrious and encouraged by parents and teachers served me very well in my life. I am deeply saddened that a genius kid who exemplifies the best of America could have been crushed by simpletons. All too common for our exceptional minds to end up marginalized by so-called educators.


And marginalized by hateful bigots, such as the OP and those who agree with her.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 19, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > I was a lot like this kid, the skills I gained being curious, industrious and encouraged by parents and teachers served me very well in my life. I am deeply saddened that a genius kid who exemplifies the best of America could have been crushed by simpletons. All too common for our exceptional minds to end up marginalized by so-called educators.
> ...



Awwww another simpleton that can't refrain from using "bigot"...can I get a homophobe or hater dupe?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 19, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



I should clarify-----the JERKS  are not the people who called the cops------
the jerks are the people who continued to TALK about that fact------
the kid was not charged----he IS NOT SCARRED for life ---and they did not
do it because his skin is a bit darker than snow white.     THE WHOLE MATTER
got blown out of proportion AFTER THE FACT-------the fact that it was blown
out of proportion by  "do-gooders"   and even his parents and some
ambitious politicians is doing the kid a bit of harm     IMHO


----------



## playtime (Sep 19, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



The point of that meme is for dumbfucks to showcase their biased insanity.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 19, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



So, I'm a liar and a racist loon, because you're an ignorant buffoon?

LOL!  

You're going to have to post your math on that one, dipstick.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 19, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > I was a lot like this kid, the skills I gained being curious, industrious and encouraged by parents and teachers served me very well in my life. I am deeply saddened that a genius kid who exemplifies the best of America could have been crushed by simpletons. All too common for our exceptional minds to end up marginalized by so-called educators.
> ...



Bullshit-----the kid was not marginalized


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 19, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > I was a lot like this kid, the skills I gained being curious, industrious and encouraged by parents and teachers served me very well in my life. I am deeply saddened that a genius kid who exemplifies the best of America could have been crushed by simpletons. All too common for our exceptional minds to end up marginalized by so-called educators.
> ...



Yeah... because no Muslim has ever injured anyone using Improvised devices, containing disassembled  electronic components.

ROFLMNAO!

You idiots are an embarrassment to the _SPECIES!

Here is four minutes of bombs created from the same elements Ahmed brought to school, without the explosives: 

_




















Above are what Ahmed's 'creation' and Ahmed's cult do to innocent people... .


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 19, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




Oh, do tell, wise one.

What exactly was this 14 year old boy's intent??


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 19, 2015)

playtime said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



  Funny,looks just like a display with no power running to it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 19, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



   Really? Show me the other side of the case and I'll give you lucky liberal points.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 19, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



   You tell me dumbfuck.
Was he showing off the clock he didnt actually make or was he trying to fuck with the system?
    Neither one of us know the truth and thats what the cops where trying to get to the bottom of.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 19, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




Wait a minute. You write as if you know exactly what the intent is of a 14 year old boy.  So, please, do tell.

Oh, and for people so concerned about it being a bomb, not one of them followed the usual and expected protocols. Not a single one.

So, tell us: what was his intention?  You seem to be all-knowing, so bless us with your omnipotence.

Or are you now way too much of a pussy to actually write what you were thinking?

I can understand that, because Righties are pussies almost all the time and run like little schoolchildren when confronted.....

lol....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 19, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



  I stopped after your first lie...the first sentence unsurprising enough.


----------



## RKMBrown (Sep 19, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> He bought a clock and transferred it to a pencil case. Something is fishy about this entire story
> 
> *Engineer Claims Ahmed Mohamed Didn’t Invent Digital Clock, Just Transferred it to Pencil Case*
> 
> ...


Well that explains why he needed an AC cord to run his clock.


----------



## RKMBrown (Sep 19, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Not only did not not invent it.. he didn't build it either he just moved the parts to a new case.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 19, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




Ahhh, so you are a pussy. I knew it!!!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 19, 2015)

Skylar said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Even the initial libtard media propaganda piece had plenty of clues about this not merely being a "clock." But of course, we were supposed to buy that he was a victim of discrimination; that he was ever so innocent.
> ...



I'm gonna tell you; even though I know you're going to come back with utter retardedness.

1. The first teacher thought it was not just "a clock" and advised the student to not showcase it further.
2. The reporting teacher thought it was not just "a clock."
3. The principal thought it was not just "a clock."
4. Multiple police thought it was not just "a clock."
5. The police department then backed the actions of the officers.
6. The police officer noted that this kid is a serial trouble maker according to the kid's own testimony.

More abstract:

7. The kid then played the I'm picked on cos I'm brown card. Yet, he doesn't want to face certain realities about who is trying to bomb us in the first place? Sorry, but that's bull sh**.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 19, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> ...
> Oh, and for people so concerned about it being a bomb, not one of them followed the usual and expected protocols. Not a single one.



The case literally followed every single element of an IED minus the explosive.  



Statistikhengst said:


> So, tell us: what was his intention?



My guess is that his intention was to get his name in the paper for carrying an IED into school, in hopes of inspiring some other Islamic immigrant to blow up a school.

But hey... given that is what he did... that he intended to do so or not, is roughly... irrelevant.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 19, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Ahhh, so you are a pussy !!!



ROFLMNAO!

I SO adore the sweeter ironies.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 19, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



And yet, they were apparently too stupid to enact the protocols for a possible bomb threat:

-they didn't remove themselves from the perceived threat
-they didn't evacuate the kids from the school
-they didn't call a bomb squad.

So....... either they are the fuckups of the universe or they never thought it was a bomb to begin with.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 19, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Sow what fear? NO ONE thought it was a bomb. Not the teachers, not the cops, no one. If they had, they would have evacuated the entire school in a heart beat.

And the cops certainly wouldn't have tossed the 'bomb' into the back of their squad car like a sack of groceries if they'd thought it was a bomb. They'd have called a bomb squad.

So your narrative lacks a bomb AND the fear of a bomb. Leaving you with nothing. No reasonable suspicion of jack shit. Just a hollow excuse to embarrass a brown kid.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 19, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> And yet, they were apparently too stupid to enact the protocols for a possible bomb threat:



No one thought the thing as a bomb, dickhead.

THey recognized it as the fundamental elements of an IMPROVISED EXPLOSIVE DEVICE... which makes sense, given that THAT is precisely what it is.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 19, 2015)

Skylar said:


> Sow what fear? NO ONE thought it was a bomb.



That the kid did not include explosives in the case, does not mean that such would not induce fear.

The elements of a IED have been discussed in detail here... when you add a MUSLIM into the equation, it would be reasonable to be concerned about that case.

That you're claiming otherwise only demonstrates that you're a fuckin' clown.

But in fairness to you... that seems to be your singular gift.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 19, 2015)

Skylar said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



  You brain dead son of a bitch....
It doesnt make a damn bit of difference if it was real or not.
   Kinda like the pop tart gun.....it's the fucking intent you mental midget.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 19, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Sow what fear? NO ONE thought it was a bomb.
> ...



I don't care if the kid is Muslim, Christian, black, yellow or Martian if a kid brought something like that to our kid's schools I would expect there to be blow back. This kid's family knew this


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 19, 2015)

Here's a analogy for you skylar.
If someone goes into a movie theatre and sets off a smoke bomb and screams fire what do you think the guys intent was?


----------



## charwin95 (Sep 19, 2015)

Bucs, Sassy, Where are my keys, Here we go again. Since all of you have single digit IQ. Let me educate you. 
We are talking about DIGITAL technology vs ANALOG technology here. The display you see on your VHS is showing as digital but it's an analog tech.   using vhs tapes. The DVD is digital tech. which uses cd. Same as old camera that uses film that displayed numbers but analog not digital. Digital camera use memory card. 
Yes it's very clear that this kid took apart an old clock. An analog clock and make it digital. Im sure you probably don't even understand that either. 
If Asclepias claim that he is an engineer he knows exactly what I'm talking about. 
Look at the picture. The PCB main board  (rectangular dark green Plastic Circuit Board). That is an old PCB using a feed thru technology and components are also made for this tech. We don't make that anymore we now use surface mount technology.  The analog PCB shows it has a massive components to start with. He remove all the comments and stick a few digital components. Look at all the spacings he also figure out where to stick the digital components. That's a heck of a tracing circuitry research. I can assure you that 99.9% this is the reason why he got invited to MIT and Mark Z. It's not a simple as removing the old box and put it to new box. 
He built ( not invent ) a digital clock not an analog clock but if you need more information I will be glad to supply you. 
Picture from Bulldog.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 19, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Sow what fear? NO ONE thought it was a bomb.
> ...



If there was fear it was a bomb....they would evacuated the school. They did no such thing. They kept it in an office, then threw it in the trunk.

They KNEW it wasn't a bomb. They knew it posed no threat. They used it as an excuse to embarrass a brown kid.



> The elements of a IED have been discussed in detail here... when you add a MUSLIM into the equation, it would be reasonable to be concerned about that case.



All the 'elements of an IED' per your standards are there in a cell phone. Or a ipod. Or a wrist watch. Or any blue tooth anything. Or any battery powered electronics. Making your standard meaningless gibberish. 

No one thought it was an IED. 

There was absolutely nothing to indicate this was a bomb. And no one thought it was. If they had, they would have evacuated the school. They didn't evacuate so much as the room they were in. Demonstrating the utter lack of fear.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 19, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Bucs, Sassy, Where are my keys, Here we go again. Since all of you have single digit IQ. Let me educate you.



Quit reading after that, you're dismissed


----------



## playtime (Sep 19, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



To me, it looks like the metal plate was removed from the back of the display & the mechanisms with wires were removed off the metal plate. Not to mention an electric power plug ( is unplugged) & off to the side.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 19, 2015)

playtime said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



  Have you ever owned a digital clock with a battery back up?


----------



## Skylar (Sep 19, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Here's a analogy for you skylar.
> If someone goes into a movie theatre and sets of a smoke bomb and screams fire what do you think the guys intent was?



No one screamed fire. No one thought there was a fire. No one acted like there was a fire.

Just destroying your analogy. If the school genuinely thought it was a bomb....they would have evacuated the school. They knew it was nothing then just like they know its nothing now.

They used it as an excuse to single out the brown Muslim kid. With the police dragging him out in handcuffs for no reason. As there was no reasonable suspicion of anything.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 19, 2015)

Skylar said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a analogy for you skylar.
> ...



  You're a complete idiot.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 19, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Bucs, Sassy, Where are my keys, Here we go again. Since all of you have single digit IQ. Let me educate you.
> ...



Is this the part where you start putting anyone who disagrees with you on ignore?

Enjoy willful ignorance. No one gives a shit.


----------



## charwin95 (Sep 19, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


I read it somewhere that... Ignorance is temporary but stupidity is permanent.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 19, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Well, I will disagree with that.  That the kid was a Muslim; given that Muslims are NOTORIOUS for building IEDS... that a Muslim brings an IED to school is a serious issue.

You can play the PC game if ya feel ya need to, but I'll have no part in it.  Muslims are a menace to humanity... and if my saying that someone uncomfortable... I'm perfectly fine with that.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 19, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> I read it somewhere that... Ignorance is temporary but stupidity is permanent.



That was a doctor's note on your birth certificate.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 19, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Laughing....that's it? You can't explain the wild inconsistencies between the supposed 'fear' and the complete lack of anyone acting fearful. So instead of even trying to explain why they didn't evacuate the school or call the bomb squad if they thought it was a bomb.......you retreat to clumsy personal insults.

Gee, how did I know that was coming?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 19, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...




Indeed. Ignorance can be cured, but stupidity is a life-sentence.


----------



## playtime (Sep 19, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Yep. Never took one apart though.  & it's an interesting break down of the components that charwin95 posted .


----------



## Skylar (Sep 19, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...



And there we go. Pay special attention Herewego. *Your own ilk are admitting what we all already know: that the brown kid was targeted because he was a muslim.*

There was jack shit indicating a bomb or an 'IED'. Yet per your ilk, 'Muslims are notorious for building IEDs', and that justified the kid being singled out, embarrassed and arrested.

Sigh....conservatives.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 19, 2015)

Skylar said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



  I explained that it's Texas law to investigate false bomb threats as it it in every other state.
 That you're to dense to get that is your problem.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 19, 2015)

Skylar said:


> And there we go. Pay special attention Herewego. *Your own ilk are admitting what we all already know: that the brown kid was targeted because he was a muslim.*



Yep... and that's because the brown people of the Muslim Cult have richly *earned* targeting.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 19, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



What bomb threat? The police recognize that the kid NEVER said it was a bomb. He said it was a clock. No one believed it was a bomb. Not the school, not the cops, no one.

Else they would have evacuated the school. But they didn't even empty the office. They just left it on a desk and then tossed it in a trunk. Everyone knew it was harmless. And no one believed it was a bomb.

They didn't charge the kid with jack shit, by the way. As Texas law doesn't back anything they did. Irving and that school will be funding Ahmed's education. As well they should.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 19, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > And there we go. Pay special attention Herewego. *Your own ilk are admitting what we all already know: that the brown kid was targeted because he was a muslim.*
> ...



And there we go. Herewego.......Keyes already admitted what we all already knew. That the kid was targeted because he was Muslim. 

If he'd been white and Christian....they probably would have given him an award. Brown and Muslim? Handcuffs.

Sigh....fucking Texas.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 19, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



I'm not absolving the school or police of anything, dude. I'm noting the fact this kid was being a troublemaker. He's not a victim.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 19, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


You cannot help yourself. You try to argue seriously but latch onto the first pot shot about your opposition that comes your way.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 19, 2015)

Skylar said:


> And there we go. Herewego.......Keyes already admitted what we all already knew. That the kid was targeted because he was Muslim.



WHO BUILT AN IMPROVISED EXPLOSIVE DEVICE  AND BROUGHT IT TO SCHOOL.

Reader, what you are witnessing here is what is known as the Pre-9-11-01 Mindset HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS of IEDS LATER... still alive and well in the dank frontal lobes of what stands as a 'mind' in the lowly Relativist (Anti-American).


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 19, 2015)

Skylar said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



   You're a prime candidate for ignore. I'm finding it impossible to converse with someone with the intelligence of a turnip.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 19, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > And there we go. Herewego.......Keyes already admitted what we all already knew. That the kid was targeted because he was Muslim.
> ...



Not Ahmed. He built a clock. 

You're literally offering your hallucinations as evidence. And demonstrating the anti-musilm bigotry that is at the heart of why this kid was targeted by the school and the police. 



> Reader, what you are witnessing here is what is known as the Pre-9-11-01 Mindset HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS of IEDS LATER... still alive and well in the dank frontal lobes of what stands as a 'mind' in the lowly Relativist (Anti-American).



You do realize that your 'reader' is just you talking to yourself, right?


----------



## Skylar (Sep 19, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Feel free. Your argument has devolved into personal insults. So its not like I'd be losing anything. All you're doing is blinding yourself. I still get to respond to everything you say. Except now I have a bully pulpit, as you've gouged out your own  eyes and ability to reply.

Sounds like a win-win to me.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 19, 2015)

Skylar said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



  Your argument has left the realm of possibility showing your hyper partisan attitude.
    Adios fuck head.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 19, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...


Finally.  Some honesty.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 19, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > And there we go. Pay special attention Herewego. *Your own ilk are admitting what we all already know: that the brown kid was targeted because he was a muslim.*
> ...


And some more honesty.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 19, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



My argument is simple: if they thought it was a bomb they would have evacuated the school. 

They didn't. They didn't think it was a bomb. The kid never said it was a bomb. The cops didn't believe it was a bomb. It was just a chance to embarrass this kid.


----------



## Political Junky (Sep 19, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Interesting, he was invited back to the same school, congratulated by the President, Zuckerman, and MIT. He refused the school for a better offer ... good for him.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 19, 2015)

Skylar said:


> ...If he'd been white and Christian....they probably would have given him an award. Brown and Muslim? Handcuffs. ...



Take a moment and run down the history of white Christians murdering innocent people with Improvised Explosive devices...

(Reader, understand that the reason I challenged the would-be _'contributor'  _to show a soundly reasoned basis for its position, as a means to demonstrate that the would-be _'contributor' _does not possess a soundly reasoned basis for its position.  Enjoy as it demonstrates the baseless nature of it's Relativist drivel.)


----------



## Skylar (Sep 19, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...



Seriously. He was also offered a scholarship for spacecamp. Which seems fitting as he was wearing a NASA t-shirt as he was dragged out of the school in handcuffs. This is a shitty situation that seems to have had a happier ending.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 19, 2015)

Skylar said:


> My argument is simple: if they thought it was a bomb ...



ROFLMNAO...

CLASSIC!  

An argument based upon supposition which stands in the face of direct, first hand testimony that establishes that NO ONE PRESENT THOUGHT THAT "IT" WAS A BOMB.

What "IT" was, was a Muslim with an IMPROVISED EXPLOSIVE DEVICE IN A US PUBLIC SCHOOL... minus the explosive.  And THAT is *A PROBLEM!*


----------



## Skylar (Sep 19, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > ...If he'd been white and Christian....they probably would have given him an award. Brown and Muslim? Handcuffs. ...
> ...



This kid hasn't murdered anyone, threatened anyone, or built an IED. Rendering your insane narrative meaningless gibberish. 

He built a clock. And for his expertise and time....he was given handcuffs. Which was ridiculous.


----------



## Political Junky (Sep 19, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > ...If he'd been white and Christian....they probably would have given him an award. Brown and Muslim? Handcuffs. ...
> ...


Timothy McVeigh?


----------



## Skylar (Sep 19, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > My argument is simple: if they thought it was a bomb ...
> ...



Why then did they not evacuate the school? Or at the very least call a bomb squad?

Explain it to us.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 19, 2015)

Skylar said:


> Seriously. He was also offered a scholarship for spacecamp. Which seems fitting as he was wearing a NASA t-shirt...



ROFL!

_*"When I became the NASA administrator, (President Obama) charged me with three things.  One, he wanted me to help re-inspire children to want to get into science and math; he wanted me to expand our international relationships; and third, and perhaps foremost, he wanted me to find a way to reach out to the Muslim world...".  *_July of 2010, NASA chief Charles Bolden
*
*


----------



## Skylar (Sep 19, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Any of the four bombings, including the Atlanta Olympic bombing of 1996 committed by Eric Robert Rudolph?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 19, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



McVeigh was confirmed as a Catholic but he himself stated during his military years he lost touch with religion


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 19, 2015)

Skylar said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



It really helps when ya read the post to which you're responding,_ dumb-ass.

Had ya done so, ya might have noticed: 
_
*"NO ONE PRESENT THOUGHT THAT "IT" WAS A BOMB."*


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 19, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



McVeigh wasn't a Christian... but he was white.  

So setting aside the otherwise disqualifying elements, we're presently standing on ONE!

So, we have 1.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 19, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...



Meaning that McVeigh wasn't a Christian.  We know this because McVeigh murdered hundreds of defenseless innocent people.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 19, 2015)

Skylar said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...



Setting the exclusionary elements aside, let's give them this one too... bringing us to 2.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 19, 2015)

Oh, wait. Joseph Grace firebombing a building in 1983.

......Matt Goldsby, Jimmy Simmons, Kathy Simmons, and Kaye Wiggins who bombed 3 clinics in Pensecola in 1984.

Patricia Hughes and Jeremy Dunahoe who  tried to Moltov Cocktail a facility in Louisiana.

David McMenemy who firebombed a clinic that didn't even perform abortions.

Paul Ross Evans who bombed a clinic in Austin Texas.

Bobby Joe Rogers who fire bombed another clinic in Florida.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 19, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...



Ah, the old 'no true Scotsman fallacy'. A classic. 

Do you ever offer an argument that isn't a text book fallacy of logic?


----------



## MaryL (Sep 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Some random guy on the internet said he was an engineer and you believed him?


Actually, back before  for woz and jobs and big blue, we had had primitive electronics  and realize  just how hard building a clock IS. Heathkits, anyone remember them?  Predates a lot of things.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 19, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...



With Ahmed's record of bombing anyone still zero. 

No criminal record, no history of violence, no bombings, no threats, nothing. But he was brown and Muslim....and per you, he 'earned' being targetted, suspended and arrested because of it.

At least your ilk aren't trying to pretend it was anything other than pure anti-muslim bigotry that motivated his suspension and arrest.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 19, 2015)

SO at the moment we have 2 white boys who used IEDs...  which the Relativist had to go back 30 years to find.

And this against HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS OF IEDS created by, set and detonated by YOUNG MUSLIMS MALES.

And this of course was the result of the Relativist claims that it is not reasonable to be concerned with a Muslim Male Teenager, who brings an IED into a US Public School.

100s of THOUSANDS -v- 2...  

Now just in mathematical terms Reader, which is more reasonable to consider a threat... those who fit into the HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS camp... or those who fit into the 3 camp?

We can leave out the whole thing about the Muslim faith requiring the murder of non-muslims.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 19, 2015)

MaryL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Some random guy on the internet said he was an engineer and you believed him?
> ...



 Yep....I remember all the different electronic kits out there.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 19, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...



Yeah, that's an awkward personal insult. Not an explanation for why they didn't evacuate the school if they thought it was a bomb.
*
You have no explanation.....as there is none.* No one thought this was a bomb, no o ne acted like it was a bomb. They left it on a desk before tossing into the trunk of a police cruiser.

If the school thought it was a bomb, they would have evacuated. They didn't. If the police thought it was a bomb, they would have called the bomb squad. They didn't. The kid didn't even claim it was bomb. Making his arrest ridiculous. As no one believed it was a bomb.


----------



## Political Junky (Sep 19, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...


*Religious beliefs[edit]*
McVeigh was raised Roman Catholic.[90] During his childhood, he and his father attended Mass regularly.[91] McVeigh was confirmed at the Good Shepherd Church in Pendleton, New York,* in 1985.[92] In a 1996 interview, McVeigh professed belief in "a God", although he said he had "sort of lost touch with" Catholicism and "I never really picked it up, however I do maintain core beliefs."**[*90] In McVeigh's biography_American Terrorist_, released in 2002, he stated that he did not believe in a hell and that science is his religion.[93][94] In June 2001, a day before the execution, McVeigh wrote a letter to the _Buffalo News_ identifying himself as agnostic.[95] Before his execution, McVeigh took the Catholic sacrament of the Anointing of the Sick.[96][97][98][99][100]
Timothy McVeigh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 19, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...



so by your own link McVeigh wasn't a practicing Christian.

ag·nos·tic
aɡˈnästik/
_noun_

*1*.
a person who believes that nothing is known or can be known of the existence or nature of God or of anything beyond material phenomena; a person who claims neither faith nor disbelief in God.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 19, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > With Ahmed's record of bombing anyone still zero.
> ...



Ahmed made no IED. None. He made a clock.

And on his skin color and religion alone, you insist he 'earned' being targeted, suspended and arrested. *For making a clock. *

_Which makes no sense at all. _


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 19, 2015)

SO at the moment we have 2 white boys who used IEDs...  which the Relativist had to go back 30 years to find.

And this against HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS OF IEDS created by, set and detonated by YOUNG MUSLIMS MALES.

And this of course was the result of the Relativist claims that it is not reasonable to be concerned with a Muslim Male Teenager, who brings an IED into a US Public School.

100s of THOUSANDS -v- 2...  

Now just in mathematical terms Reader, which is more reasonable to consider a threat... those who fit into the HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS camp... or those who fit into the 3 camp?

We can leave out the whole thing about the Muslim faith requiring the murder of non-muslims.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 19, 2015)

Skylar said:


> With [The Young Muslim Male's] record of bombing anyone still zero.



Correction: Young Muslim Males have set HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS OF IEDs going back from TODAY to EVERY SINGLE DAY FOR DECADES.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 19, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



That wasn't McVeigh. This was:



> McVeigh: I was raised Catholic. I was confirmed Catholic (received the sacrament of confirmation). Through my military years, I sort of lost touch with the religion. I never really picked it up, however I do maintain core beliefs.
> 
> - See more at: An Accurate Look at Timothy McVeigh's Beliefs



But again, what do you care? Your ilk have already said that the brown Muslim kid deserved to be targeted because he was a Muslim. There isn't even an attempt to hide the bullshit anymore.

Your ilk are proud of their anti-Muslim bigotry.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 19, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > With Ahmed's record of bombing anyone still zero.
> ...



Ahmed made no such bomb. Nor has threatend anyone. Or has killed anyone. And I defy you to show us evidence otherwise.

You're literally arguing your imagination. Insisting that Ahmed 'earned' being targeted for something* he never did. *

You're insane.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 19, 2015)

You absolutely ARE AN IDIOT IF:



Skylar said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > *NO ONE PRESENT THOUGHT THAT "IT" WAS A BOMB.*
> ...


----------



## Political Junky (Sep 19, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Read it again. He said, *In a 1996 interview, McVeigh professed belief in "a God", although he said he had "sort of lost touch with" Catholicism and "I never really picked it up, however I do maintain core beliefs."*


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 19, 2015)

Skylar said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...



An agnostic isn't a Christian you stupid phuck


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 19, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> You absolutely ARE AN IDIOT IF:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As already correctly noted: you're insane.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 19, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> You absolutely ARE AN IDIOT IF:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If they thought it was a bomb.....why didn't they evacuate the school?

Laughing....stumped you. You've been reduced to personal insults. You just blinked. You lose again.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 19, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...



Your own link states he said he was agnostic. Sorry, you lose


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 19, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


And you're a ridiculous bigot.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 19, 2015)

Skylar said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...



Understand Reader... the idiot is arguing so that she can add to the other white person they've offered up as an example of those who've used IEDs, versus MUSLIMS.

So it is arguing for "1" of "2" white boys from 30 YEARS AGO -v- HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS OF MUSLIMS WHO USE IEDS as early as TODAY and EVERY DAY: going BACK BEYOND 30 YEARS AGO!


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 19, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



You overuse "bigot" toad. Now stfu


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 19, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



These toads grasp at straws, their own link says McVeigh claimed to be agnostic, agnostic is NOT Christian


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 19, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> And you're a ridiculous bigot.



The absolutely COOLEST thing about those who use the word "bigot" to describe others, is that in using that word to define others, that THEY THEMSELVES are precisely that which they've otherwise come to lament.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 19, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Understand that your 'reader' is just you talking to yourself.

And Ahmed made no IED. Ending your entire argument. You have no evidence that Ahmed did anything you've described. No bombings, no killings, no IEDs, nothing. And yet you insist that Ahmed 'earned' being targeted for something he never did.

You're insane.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 19, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > And you're a ridiculous bigot.
> ...



LOL Yeah, they sit there and scream bigot not realizing by degrading Christians they are indeed bigots themselves. Classic


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 19, 2015)

As far as I can tell, they've lost it every way possible to do so.  And while I can't see any other way that the idiots can lose this...  if one comes up with a unique means to do so, someone come and find men will ya?


----------



## Skylar (Sep 19, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> As far as I can tell, they've lost it every way possible to do so.  And while I can't see any other way that the idiots can lose this...  if one comes up with a unique means to do so, someone come and find men will ya?



With the operative phrase being 'as far as I can tell'. Which doesn't amount to much as you're insane.

Meanwhile, Ahmed will be visiting the white house, likely have his highschool and the local police department fund his education and will get to go to spacecamp for free.

Its good that something worthwhile can come out of the pointless anti-Muslim bigotry that motivates your ilk.


----------



## MaryL (Sep 19, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I remember pilfering PNPs  or NPNs and capacitors and resistors  from trashed electronics  just to build my own radio or amplifier...I even tried to build a clock, failed. If this kid could pull that same thing with out just using pre existing   technology, kudos for him.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 19, 2015)

Skylar said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



the principle of the school did not know what he made-------the word
  ELECTRONIC  frightened him.      School principles are the most
  NOIVICE   people in the world.     Once the cops realized what it was---
  the whole incident should have been  squelched.------the boy's finger-prints
  are not going anywhere-------it was a silly and meaningless affair that should
  not have made the news-------nothing to do with skin color


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 19, 2015)

Skylar said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > As far as I can tell, they've lost it every way possible to do so.  And while I can't see any other way that the idiots can lose this...  if one comes up with a unique means to do so, someone come and find men will ya?
> ...



my son experienced a similar incident------it did not make the news-----
and even I did not blame it on his snow white complexion and jewish
name---------but now that you MENTION IT--------can we get a  DO OVER???


----------



## Skylar (Sep 19, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...



The school authorities clearly didn't think it was a bomb, else they would have evacuated the school. The police didn't think it was a bomb, else they would have called a bomb squad and (say it with me) evacuated the school.

So why was this kid arrested? Because they didn't know what he'd built? How is their ignorance his crime? Especially when NO ONE thought this was a threat of any kind?

The police tossed it in their trunk, for crying out loud.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 19, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...



He was arrested for bringing a home made clock to school? 

Can you back that claim with evidence? Because I'm not willing to take your word for it.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 19, 2015)

Skylar said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



he was not charged with a crime-----he does not have an "arrest" on his record.
-----sheeeeesh   how long have you been SUCH A WUSS.    His finger prints are
in the circular file


----------



## Skylar (Sep 19, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



He was arrested. Either that or kidnapped. Pick one. 

This after being interogated by police without his parents present. And with no one thinking it was a bomb. If they had, they would have evacuated the school. They didn't evacuate the room they were in.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 19, 2015)

Skylar said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > As far as I can tell, they've lost it every way possible to do so.  And while I can't see any other way that the idiots can lose this...  if one comes up with a unique means to do so, someone come and find men will ya?
> ...



Yes.. I knew you'd figure out a way to lose again.  Thanks for showing me that there's no point that you can't lose in virtually an infinite number of ways.

And I'd add that your defense of Muslims, denying their intrinsic relationship with IEDs... 

ROFL!  ABSOLUTELY _ADORABLE!_


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 19, 2015)

Skylar said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



no arrest.    ----silly mix up is not an arrest-------it had nothing to do with "muslim"  or with skin color------just nervous people


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 19, 2015)

Skylar said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



be not silly--------mishap--------no one died


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 19, 2015)

Skylar said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Being arrested is not _being charged with a crime_.  

But... in fairness to you, as an imbecile, there is NO WAY _that you could have known that._


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 19, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Nervous ... because it was a Young Muslim Male with an IED.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 19, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



there will nothing on the kid's record-------the only damage that was done
was the  HOOPLA  that surrounded this non-event


----------



## Skylar (Sep 19, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...



Again, your perception is wildly skewed by your insanity. Your insane murder fantasies about gays, your belief that god talks to you, your insistence that any wrist watch is '80% of an IED', or that Ahmed 'earned' being targeted while doing nothing you've accused him off. 

You're insane. Literally hearing voices batshit crazy. Making 'as far as I can tell' a meaningless standard. As you citing you means nothing.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 19, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



nervous because they did not know what it was and it looked like some sort
of  ELECTRONIC DEVICE  made at home


----------



## Skylar (Sep 19, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Save....there was no IED. There was a clock. You've hallucinated an IED.

See my previous posts about you being insane.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 19, 2015)

Skylar said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



c'mon----skylar ----it probably had wires hanging out of it


----------



## Skylar (Sep 19, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Then why was this kid arrested? I can wrap my head around the school confiscating his clock until they knew what it was. I'd be more sympathetic to their 'we thought it was a bomb' narrative if anyone had acted like it was a bomb. 

No one did. The school wasn't evacuated. The bomb squad wasn't called in. The clock was left on a desk, then tossed into a trunk. Demonstrating the 'we thought it was a bomb' narrative absolute bullshit. They thought no such thing.

Making his arrest outrageous.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 19, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...



It had wires. Connecting the battery to the control board to the LED screen. 

And? Again, no one thought it a bomb. So why was the kid arrested? What, was he gonna tell time to death?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 19, 2015)

Skylar said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...



yes-----it happens a lot------it happened to my snow-white kid with the jewish
name.        There is no record of the event-----nowhere------SHEEEEEESH


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 19, 2015)

Skylar said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



It was a clock, which is a timer, a switch and initiator... set into a container with sufficient space for explosives.  Which is an IED, minus the explosives. 

Add that to a combat theater, and if it was being carried by a young Muslim Male and set those elements in Iraq or Afghanistan, those elements would be more than sufficient justification, to take the shot... .


----------



## MaryL (Sep 19, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...


Unfortunately we live in a world were people use electrical devices to trigger bombs. Clocks or those other mysterious cell phone devices, and it doesn't take a degree in electrical engineering  to figure this stuff out anymore. And being that this kid was a muslim wasn't a  plus, either. Please.


----------



## Political Junky (Sep 19, 2015)

Skylar said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


Bingo


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 19, 2015)

Skylar said:


> It had wires. Connecting the battery to the control board to the LED screen.
> 
> And? Again, no one thought it a bomb. So why was the kid arrested? What, was he gonna tell time to death?



Hmm... A power supply, switch, initiator in a case sufficient to load explosives... .

HEY!  That's an IED, minus the explosives... If you added a Young Muslim Male to that... then you'd have a qualified threat.

Which all that threat needs to be is set into a combat zone and the bearer of that combo would be a qualified target for summary execution.

And leave it to the Ideological Left to dismiss it, when that same combo is IN A PUBLIC SCHOOL, here in the UNITED STATES.

Reader, you need to understand that most of the Leftists on this site are Mouthy British socialists (_pardon the redundancy_) posing as US Citizens.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 19, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Being arrested requires reasonable suspicion of a crime. There was none. The kid never claimed it was a bomb. Neither the school nor the police thought it was a bomb. And his being released WITHOUT charges only goes to demonstrate what shit justification the police used to arrest him.

As what crime was he 'reasonably suspected' of committing?_ Telling the time?_

The school I'll give a mulligan in confiscating the clock until they knew what it was. But calling the police? The kid being arrested? Pure bullshit. If they thought it was a bomb enough to call police, they would have evacuated the school. 

They didn't come close. They knew it wasn't a bomb when they called the police. And the police knew it wasn't a bomb when they arrested him. There was no threat from anyone to anyone. Ahmed accurately told them it was a clock.

There was reasonable suspicion for absolutely nothing.



> But... in fairness to you, as an imbecile, there is NO WAY _that you could have known that._



And predictably your ilk descend into pointless personal insult when they can't reason their way out of a paper bag.

Let me dumb it down for you: If they thought it was a bomb they would have evacuated the school. If they didn't think it was a bomb, they had no reason to arrest him. 

Get it?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 19, 2015)

MaryL said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



yes----someone saw a homemade device with wires hanging out of it
and called the cops------I do not believe that  'muslim'   was an issue


----------



## Skylar (Sep 19, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > It had wires. Connecting the battery to the control board to the LED screen.
> ...



By the standards you're using, any wrist watch or cell phone is 80% of IED. Back in reality the kid didn't build an IED.

You're simply insane.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 19, 2015)

Skylar said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



he was not arrested----he was detained-------OK?


----------



## Skylar (Sep 19, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


If they thought it was a bomb....why didn't they evacuate the school? 

You can't have it both ways. You can't have reasonable suspicion of him buidling a bomb.....without evacuating the school. And if no one thought it was a bomb, you can't have reasonable suspicion of a 'hoax' bomb. And no one believed it was a bomb. And the kid never claimed it was one. Nor threatened....anyone.

You're fucked.* As the threshold to arrest him is the same threshold to evacuate the school.* If they didn't do the latter, they clearly didn't have reasonable suspicion of the former. 

And they didn't evacuate a thing. 

Your admission that they released him without charges only goes to show the absolute shit they based their arrest on. The police had nothing and they knew they had nothing. Making their arrest ridiculous.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 19, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...



He was taken out in hand cuffs. He was arrested. Or kidnapped. Pick one. 

If he can't leave, its an arrest. And handcuffs demonstrate he couldn't leave.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 19, 2015)

MaryL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



 Kid had the internet...


----------



## JimH52 (Sep 19, 2015)

You are totally missing the point.  Whether he made a clock or not, is not the point.  He was arrested on false premises.  You thread is pointless.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 19, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...



Again, it wasn't an IED. There was no detonator. There was no explosive. There was a clock.

Your definition of an 'IED minus the explosives' would include any cell phone, any wrist watch, any bluetooth anything.

You're insane.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 19, 2015)

Skylar said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



its all over--------your concept that anyone in handcuffs is  "ARRESTED"  is actually not true---------some people are handcuffed just being EJECTED from the casino 
-----I can tell you stories--------really?   the cuffed him?     that was silly


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 19, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> You are totally missing the point.  Whether he made a clock or not, is not the point.  He was arrested on false premises.  You thread is pointless.



yes------it was a  MISTAKE


----------



## Skylar (Sep 19, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



The kid wasn't taken 'out of the casino'. He was taken to a juvenile youth facility and finger printed.

He was arrested. If he couldn't leave, its an arrest. And the police took his ass into custody. AKA an arrest. You can spin it anyway you want. But the moment those hand cuffs went on, he was arrested.

With the finger printing only going to further erode your nonsense narrative. There was reasonable suspicion of jack shit. Else the school would have been evacuated.


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Skylar (Sep 19, 2015)

Oh, and there was no battery. It plugged into the wall.


----------



## charwin95 (Sep 19, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Bucs, Sassy, Where are my keys, Here we go again. Since all of you have single digit IQ. Let me educate you.
> ...


Why did I insult your fish brain knowledge?


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 19, 2015)

Skylar said:


> Oh, and there was no battery. It plugged into the wall.


Don't they make portable power sources/....By GOD, THEY DO!!!!


----------



## kiwiman127 (Sep 19, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > I think rewriting history is amusing to watch.  I'm pretty sure that the American far right is the only group in the entire world that claims the Nazis were left wing.
> ...



So the Nazi Party gains power because they form a coalition with the other right wing parties to defeat the left wing parties. Kill or jail left wing party leaders. Outlaw unions and kill or jail union leaders. Killed and jailed communist. Outlaw socialist parties and executed their leaders.
And nazis were leftist?  Facts say otherwise,  that is why a huge majority of historians and political scientist label  Nazis right wing, they only tried to wipe out all leftist but that still makes them leftist in your tiny mind. Fucking priceless.
Please explain Hitler and the Nazi's actions against the left.  This outa be good.


----------



## MaryL (Sep 19, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Oh he had something. The internet, We had breadboards, and books and logic. He  had  pre made circuit boards and pre made chips. He didn't do anything wrong, he grew up in the wrong age/time.


----------



## Political Junky (Sep 19, 2015)

Vigilante said:


>


TheConservtiveTreehouse.com?


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 19, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



You know of TheDemocRATicUnderground.com??? FOOL!


----------



## charwin95 (Sep 19, 2015)

MaryL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


Impressive actually. 
The stupid example I'm about to use is not for you but for those low IQ moron.s. What this kid did is like...He took a part an analog VCR that uses VHS tapes then converted it to use a digital CD. Another example. He took a part an old analog camera that uses film then converted it into digital using memory card. 
I cannot make anymore dumber than that.


----------



## playtime (Sep 19, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...



Seems like he isn't the only one by the way most 'Christians' post on this very thread.


----------



## playtime (Sep 19, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > ...If he'd been white and Christian....they probably would have given him an award. Brown and Muslim? Handcuffs. ...
> ...



The Irish Republican Army






IRA bombings - Google Search


----------



## playtime (Sep 19, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



But he also decided to be 'safe' in taking sacrament.  Kinda overlooked that didn't ya?

"Before his execution, McVeigh took the Catholic sacrament of the Anointing of the Sick"


----------



## Political Junky (Sep 19, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...


With Catholicism, not religion.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 19, 2015)

kiwiman127 said:


> So the Nazi Party gains power because they form a coalition with the other right wing parties to defeat the left wing parties. Kill or jail left wing party leaders. Outlaw unions and kill or jail union leaders. Killed and jailed communist. Outlaw socialist parties and executed their leaders.
> And nazis were leftist?



ROFL!

Isn't it cool when the token Leftist discovers that their Party Leaders are criminals and their Party's a Criminal syndicate, that doesn't like competition?

It's like claiming that "Al Capone was in cop, because: _he killed Mobsters"_.

"The Nazis KILLED SOCIALISTS!"... LOL!  The Nazis killed NAZIS TOO... _dumb-ass.
_
Again Reader, that Stalin called the Nazis _"RightWingers" _does not actually make them Americans. 

Stalin also called Leon Trotsky a "RightWinger", "Fascist" and other notable quotes... but like Stalin himself, Benito Mussolini, Adolf Histler and Leon Trotsky were all lifelong Socialist.  In truth, there were no 'rightwingers' in early 20th Century Germany and there hadn't been in many a decade. 

The closest thing to 'German rightwingers' were living in Wisconsin and Minnesota... and even today, you couldn't start a poker game in all of Wisconsin and Minnesota, if you limited participation to unapologetic Americans.


----------



## playtime (Sep 19, 2015)

Vigilante said:


>



Those 'lives' were never evacuated.  OOPSIE.


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 19, 2015)

playtime said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



PC at it's finest, A muslim bring a BOMB to school, NEVER,... a bible carrying white boy....."EVACUATE THE SCHOOL!!!!"


----------



## charwin95 (Sep 19, 2015)

playtime said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



I have to take back what I've said earlier that the display is on the other side of the orange panel. WHY? Because I was thinking of an older technology of display. Second the kid went through all this trouble in making a digital clock why show the display from the inside. Why not just make a cutout of the case showing the time outside which will be more impressive. My iPhone is not showing the digital display but when I used my laptop with my cursor it shows the digital numbers. I'm JUST BEING HONEST.


----------



## playtime (Sep 19, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



Why weren't those precious Bible carrying whitey Christian children evacuated because a dirty Muzzie brought a bomb to school then?


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 19, 2015)

playtime said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Oh!  Look at you!   

This is a *list of notable bombings* related to the Northern Ireland *"Troubles"* and their aftermath. It includes bombings that took place in Northern Ireland, the Republic of Ireland and Great Britain since 1969. 

*Contents*
  [hide] 

1 1969
2 1971
3 1972
4 1973
5 1974
6 1975
7 1976
8 1978
9 1979
10 1980
11 1982
12 1983
13 1984
14 1985
15 1987
16 1988
17 1989
18 1990
19 1991
20 1992
21 1993
22 1996
23 1997
24 1998
25 1999
26 2001
*1969[edit]*

*30 March* The Ulster Protestant Volunteers (UPV) bombed an electricity station at Castlereagh, resulting in blackouts. A further five bombs were exploded at electricity stations and water pipelines throughout April. This was part of a loyalist plot to frame the Irish Republican Army (IRA) and bring an end to equality reforms. Not all of the bombings are recorded.[_citation needed_]
*1971[edit]*

*4 December* McGurk's Bar bombing - 15 civilians were killed and 17 injured by a Ulster Volunteer Force(UVF) bomb attack on a Catholic bar in Belfast.[2]
*1972[edit]*

*22 February* Aldershot bombing - seven people were killed by an Official IRA bomb at Aldershot Barracks in England. It was thought to be in retaliation for Bloody Sunday. Six of those killed were female ancillary workers and the seventh was a Roman Catholic military chaplain.[3]
*4 March* - a bomb exploded without warning in the Abercorn restaurant on Castle Lane in Belfast. Two were killed and 130 injured.
*23 March* - the Provisional Irish Republican Army detonated two large car bombs in Main Street, Bangor, County Down.[4]
*14 April* - the Provisional IRA exploded 24 bombs in towns and cities across Northern Ireland. There was also 14 shootouts between the IRA and security forces.
*21 July* - Bloody Friday - within the space of 75 minutes, the Provisional IRA exploded 22 bombs in Belfast. Nine people were killed (including two British soldiers and one Ulster Defence Association member) while 130 were injured.[5]
*31 July* Claudy bombing - nine civilians were killed by a car bomb in Claudy, County Londonderry. No group has since claimed responsibility, although the Provisional IRA is the main suspect.[6]
*1 December* - two civilians were killed and 127 injured by two Ulster loyalist car bombs in Dublin, Republic of Ireland (see 1972 and 1973 Dublin bombings).
*1973[edit]*

*11 May* A Royal Ulster Constabulary (RUC) officer, John Kirkpatrick, was seriously injured by a car bomb which detonated as he attempted to start his TVR 1600M outside of 79 Eglantine Avenue in Belfast.[7][8][9]
*17 May* Five British soldiers were killed by a Provisional IRA bomb in Omagh, County Tyrone.
*12 June* Six Protestant civilians were killed by an IRA bomb in Coleraine, County Londonderry. The warning given prior to the explosion had been inadequate.
*1974[edit]*

*4 February* M62 coach bombing - 12 people were killed by an IRA bomb planted on a coach carrying British soldiers and their families.[10]
*30 March* Paramilitaries carried out a major incendiary bomb attack on the main shopping centre in Bangor, County Down.[_citation needed_]
*2 May* Six Catholic civilians were killed and 18 injured by a UVF bomb at a bar on the Ormeau Road in Belfast.
*17 May* Dublin and Monaghan bombings - the UVF exploded four bombs (three in Dublin, one in Monaghan) in the Republic of Ireland. They killed 33 civilians including a pregnant woman.[11]
*17 June* The Provisional IRA bombed the Houses of Parliament in London, injuring 11 people and causing extensive damage.[12]
*5 October* Guildford pub bombings - four soldiers and one civilian were killed by IRA bombs at two pubs in Guildford, England.[13]
*21 November* Birmingham pub bombings - 21 civilians were killed by IRA bombs at pubs in Birmingham, England.[14]
*22 December* The Provisional IRA announced a Christmas ceasefire. Prior to the ceasefire, they carried out a bomb attack on the home of former Prime Minister Edward Heath. Heath was not in the building at the time and no one was injured.[15]
*1975[edit]*

*16 March* Mildred Harrison (26), a Protestant, was the first RUC woman to be murdered on duty, killed by an explosion from a UVF bomb while on foot patrol passing Ormeau Arms Bar, High Street, Bangor, County Down.[16]

*17 July* Four British soldiers were killed by a Provisional IRA bomb near Forkhill, County Armagh. The attack was the first major breach of the February truce.
*5 September* Two killed and 63 injured when a bomb was detonated in the lobby of London's Hilton Hotel.[17]
*1976[edit]*

*13 January* two civilians and two bombers killed in M and I Gallagher, North Street Arcade
*15 May* Five Catholic civilians were killed and many injured by two Ulster Volunteer Force bomb attacks in Belfast and Charlemont, County Armagh.
*21 July* Christopher Ewart Biggs, the British Ambassador to Ireland, and his secretary Judith Cook, were assassinated by a bomb planted in Mr. Biggs’ car in Dublin.[18]
*1978[edit]*

*17 February* La Mon restaurant bombing - 12 civilians were killed and 30 injured by a Provisional IRA incendiary bomb at the La Mon Restaurant near Belfast.
*21 September* The Provisional IRA exploded bombs at the RAF airfield near Eglinton, County Londonderry. The terminal building, two aircraft hangars and four planes were destroyed.
*14–19 November* The Provisional IRA exploded over 50 bombs in towns across Northern Ireland, injuring 37 people. Belfast, Derry, Armagh, Castlederg, Cookstownand Enniskillen were hardest hit.
*1979[edit]*

*22 March* The Provisional IRA also exploded 24 bombs in various locations across Northern Ireland.
*30 March* Airey Neave, Conservative was assassinated . A bomb exploded in his car as he left the Palace of Westminster in London. The Irish National Liberation Army (INLA) later claimed responsibity for the assassination.[19]
*17 April* Four RUC officers were killed by a Provisional IRA van bomb in Bessbrook, County Armagh. The bomb was estimated at 1000 lb, the largest Provisional IRA bomb used up to that point.
*27 August* Warrenpoint ambush - 18 British soldiers were killed by a Provisional IRA bomb in Warrenpoint. A gun battle ensued between the Provisional IRA and the British Army, in which one civilian was killed. On the same day, four people (including the Queen’s cousin Lord Louis Mountbatten) were killed by an IRA bomb on board a boat near the coast of County Sligo.[20][21]
*16 December* Four British soldiers were killed by a Provisional IRA landmine near Dungannon, County Tyrone. Another British soldier was killed by a Provisional IRA landmine near Forkhill, County Armagh.
*1980[edit]*

*17 January* Dunmurry train explosion - a Provisional IRA bomb prematurely detonated on a passenger train near Belfast, killing three and injuring five civilians.
*1982[edit]*

*20 April* The Provisional IRA exploded bombs in Belfast, Derry, Armagh, Ballymena, Bessbrook and Magherafelt. Two civilians were killed and 12 were injured.
*20 July* Hyde Park and Regents Park bombings - 11 British soldiers and seven military horses died in Provisional IRA bomb attacks on Regent's Park and Hyde Park, London. Many spectators were badly injured.[22]
*6 December* Droppin Well bombing - 11 British soldiers and six civilians were killed by an Irish National Liberation Army (NLA) bomb at the Droppin’ Well Bar, County Londonderry.
*1983[edit]*

*13 July* Four Ulster Defence Regiment (UDR) soldiers were killed by a PIRA landmine in County Tyrone.
*17 December* Harrods bombing - a Provisional IRA car bomb killed three policemen and three civilians and injured ninety outside a department store in London.
*1984[edit]*

*18 May* Three British soldiers were killed by a Provisional IRA landmine in Enniskillen, County Fermanagh. Two RUC officers were killed by a Provisional IRA landmine near Camlough, County Armagh.
*12 October* Brighton hotel bombing - the Provisional IRA carried out a bomb attack on the Grand Hotel, Brighton, which was being used as a base for the Conservative Party Conference. Five people, including MP Sir Anthony Berry, were killed. Margaret and Denis Thatcher narrowly escaped injury.[23]
*1985[edit]*

*28 February* Newry mortar attack - a Provisional IRA mortar attack on the Newry RUC station killed nine officers and injured thirty-seven.[24]
*20 May* Four Royal Ulster Constabulary officers were killed by a Provisional IRA bomb near Killean, County Down.
*7 December* Attack on Ballygawley barracks - the Provisional IRA launched an assault on the RUC barracks in Ballygawley, County Tyrone. Two RUC officers were killed and the barracks was completely destroyed by the subsequent bomb explosion.
*1987[edit]*

*8 November* Remembrance Day bombing - 11 civilians were killed and sixty-three injured by a Provisional IRA bomb during a Remembrance Day service in Enniskillen, County Fermanagh. One of those killed was Marie Wilson. In an emotional BBC interview, her father Gordon Wilson (who was injured in the attack) expressed forgiveness towards his daughter's killer, and asked Loyalists not to seek revenge. He became a leading peace campaigner and was later elected to the Irish Senate. He died in 1995.[25]
*1988[edit]*

*15 June* Six off-duty British soldiers were killed by a Provisional IRA bomb on their minibus in Lisburn.
*20 August* Ballygawley bus bombing – eight British soldiers were killed and 28 wounded by a Provisional IRA roadside bomb near Ballygawley, County Tyrone.
*1989[edit]*

*22 September* Deal barracks bombing - 11 Royal Marine's bandsmen were killed by the Provisional IRA Deal Barracks in Kent, England.[26]
*1990[edit]*

*9 April* Four UDR soldiers were killed when the Provisional IRA detonated a culvert bomb under their patrol vehicle in Downpatrick, County Down. The bomb contained over 1,000 lb (450 kg) of explosive and was so powerful that the vehicle was blown into a nearby field.[27][28]
*20 July* The Provisional IRA bombed the London Stock Exchange.[29]
*6 September* The Provisional IRA planted two bombs aboard the Royal Fleet Auxiliary replenishment ship RFA _Fort Victoria_. One of them exploded, disabling the ship which had been constructed in Belfast and launched some weeks before. The second bomb failed to go off and was found and defused 15 days later.
*24 October* Proxy bomb attacks - the Provisional IRA launched three "proxy bombs" or "human bombs" at British Army checkpoints. Three men (who were working with the British Army) were tied into cars loaded with explosives and ordered to drive to each checkpoint. Each bomb was detonated by remote control. The first exploded at a checkpoint in Coshquin, killing the driver and five soldiers. The second exploded at a checkpoint in Killean; the driver narrowly escaped but one soldier was killed. The third failed to detonate.[30]
*1991[edit]*

*3 February* The Provisional IRA launched a 'proxy bomb' attack on a Ulster Defence Regiment base in Magherafelt, County Londonderry. The bomb caused major damage to the base and nearby houses, but the driver escaped before it exploded.
*18 February* A Provisional IRA bomb exploded in a litter bin at Victoria Station, London, killing David Corner, and injuring 38. Since that time, there have been no litter bins anywhere on the station platform.[31]
*31 May* Glenanne barracks bombing - the Provisional IRA launched a large truck bomb attack on a UDR barracks in County Armagh. Three soldiers were killed, whilst ten soldiers and four civilians were wounded.
*2 November* Two British soldiers were killed when the IRA detonated a bomb at Musgrave Park British Army hospital in Belfast. A two storey building was destroyed by the blast.[32]
*15 November* A provisional IRA bomb exploded in St Albans City Centre. Two fatalities, both members of the provisional IRA (Patricia Black and Frankie Ryan), were the only casualties.[33]
*1992[edit]*

*17 January* Teebane bombing - A 600 pounds (270 kg) -1,500 pounds (680 kg) per another source[34]- roadside bomb detonated by the Provisional IRA destroyed a van and killed eight construction workers (one of them a soldier) on their way back from Lisanelly British Army barracks in Omagh, County Tyrone, where they were making repairs. Another eight were wounded.[35]
*10 April* Baltic Exchange bombing - a van loaded with one-ton of home-made explosives went off outside the building of the Baltic Exchange company, at 30 St Mary Axe, London, killing three people and injuring other 91.[36] The Provisional IRA bomb caused £800 million worth of damage, £200 million more than the total damage caused by the 10,000 explosions that had occurred during the Troubles in Northern Ireland up to that point.[37]
*1 May* Attack on Cloghogue checkpoint - the Provisional IRA, using a van modified to run on railway tracks, launched an unconventional bomb attack on a British Armycheckpoint in South Armagh. The checkpoint was obliterated when the 1,000 kg bomb exploded, killing one soldier and injuring 23.
*12 May* Coalisland riots - After a small Provisional IRA bomb attack in the village of Cappagh, in which a paratrooper lost both legs, British soldiers raided two public houses and caused considerable damage in the nearby town of Coalisland. This led five days later to a fist-fight between soldiers and local inhabitants. Shortly thereafter, another group of British paratroopers arrived and fired on a crowd of civilians, injuring seven. Two soldiers were hospitalized.
*23 September* The Provisional IRA exploded a 3,700 lb bomb[38] at the Northern Ireland forensic science laboratory in south Belfast. The laboratory was obliterated, 700 houses were damaged, and 20 people were injured.[39] 490 owner and occupiers claim for damages.[40]
*21 October* The IRA exploded a 200-pound (91 kg) bomb, causing large amounts of damage to nearby buildings, in Main Street, Bangor, County Down.[41]
*1993[edit]*

*4 February* Two IRA bombs exploded in the London area, one at a London Underground station and another on a Network Southeast train in Kent.[42]

*7 March* The IRA exploded a 500-pound (230 kg) car bomb in Main Street, Bangor, County Down. Four Royal Ulster Constabulary (RUC) officers were injured in the explosion; the cost of the damage was later estimated at £2 million, as there was extensive damage to retail premises and Trinity Presbyterian Church, as well as minor damage to the local Church of Ireland Parish Church and First Bangor Presbyterian Church.[43]

*20 March* Warrington bomb attacks - after a telephoned warning, the Provisional IRA exploded two bombs in Cheshire, England. Two children were killed and 56 people were wounded. There were widespread protests in Britain and the Republic of Ireland following the deaths.[44]
*24 April* Bishopsgate bombing - after a telephoned warning, the Provisional IRA exploded a large bomb at Bishopsgate, London. It killed one civilian, wounded 30 others, and caused an estimated £350 million in damage.[45]
*6 July* A large IRA bomb caused widespread damage to the centre of Newtownards, Co Down. The centre of the market town was devastated by a bomb which the IRA said contained 1,500 lbs of explosive. Seven people were injured, one seriously.[46]
*23 October* Shankill Road bombing - eight civilians, one UDA member and one Provisional IRA member were killed when an IRA bomb prematurely exploded at a fish shop on Shankill Road, Belfast.
*1996[edit]*

*9 February* London Docklands bombing - the Provisional IRA bombed the Docklands in London. The bomb killed two civilians, and brought to an end the ceasefire after 17 months and nine days.[47]
*15 June* Manchester bombing - the Provisional IRA exploded a bomb in Manchester, England. It destroyed a large part of the city centre and injured over 200 people. To date, it is the largest bomb to be planted on the British mainland since the second world war. The devastation was so great, that several buildings were damaged beyond repair, and had to be demolished.[48]
*7 October* The Provisional IRA exploded two car bombs at the British Army HQ in Thiepval Barracks, Lisburn. One soldier was killed and 31 injured.
*1997[edit]*

*16 September* Markethill bombing - the dissident Continuity IRA (CIRA) planted a 400-lb van bomb in the village of Markethill, County Armagh, just outside the local RUC station, causing widespread damage but a few injures.[49] The bombing happened a day after Sinn Féin joined the political negotiations which led to the Good Friday Agreement.[50]
*1998[edit]*

*15 August* Omagh bombing - a dissident republican group calling itself the Real IRA exploded a bomb in Omagh, County Tyrone. It killed 29 civilians, making it the worst single bombing of the Troubles, in terms of civilian life lost.
*1999[edit]*

*15 March* Solicitor Rosemary Nelson, who had represented the Catholic and nationalist residents in the Drumcree dispute, was assassinated by a booby trapped car bomb in Lurgan, County Armagh. A loyalist group, Red Hand Defenders, claimed responsibility.[51]
*2001[edit]*

*4 March* BBC bombing - a Real IRA bomb exploded outside BBC Television Centre, causing some damage to the building.[52]
*3 August* Ealing bombing - a Real IRA car bomb injured seven civilians in Ealing, west London.[53]
SO... including the European Whites of Ireland... the most recent of which is a decade and a half ago, we bring the count up to: 

2 US citizen whites that are known to have used IEDs...  and a couple hundred Europeans that set off 10,000 bombs to beat back the oppressive British socialists.  (In truth, they were Catholics, so they don't really count as Christian... but... let's count 'em.

Bringing the count to 202 -v- HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS OF MUSLIMS WHICH HAVE USED IEDs TO MURDER INNOCENT PEOPLE, AS RECENTLY AS TODAY!


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 19, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...



Catholicism is a political cult and not an actual Religion, per se.


----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 19, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...




Again, you are not understanding what I said. I specifically said the electronics part of a bomb...... not the part that goes boom.


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 19, 2015)

playtime said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



Come on, you KNOW the answer...it would be ISLAMOPHOBIC!!!!!


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 19, 2015)

Oh NOOOOOO'SSSSSSS!!!!!!!


*Muslim kid who brought clock to school accused of being part of scam to sue after THIS tweet *
Biz PAC ^ | 9/18/2015 | Carmine Sabia
The latest tweet from a Muslim boy who brought a clock to school that was mistaken for a bomb has some people wondering whether he and his family planned this all along. By now, the story of 14-year-old Ahmed Mohamed — who brought to school a homemade clock in a briefcase that looked startlingly like a briefcase bomb, and who was subsequently arrested — has gone far and wide, garnering responses from various celebrities, including President Barack Obama, who invited Mohamed to the White House. There is even a prayer vigil being held for the unharmed child, who appears in...


----------



## MaryL (Sep 19, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Well, good for you, Einstein. We are all friggin idiots. If this  kid had been a christian or a left handed midget eskimo, he still would have drawn attention, period. After 9/11,  being a muslim isn't exactly like a poor innocent lamb, either. A muslim with a circuit board in a briefcase? Could be a trigger to a IED. Hell, Muslims hid  pressure cookers in backpacks, I mean, who is gonna know?


----------



## Political Junky (Sep 19, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > So the Nazi Party gains power because they form a coalition with the other right wing parties to defeat the left wing parties. Kill or jail left wing party leaders. Outlaw unions and kill or jail union leaders. Killed and jailed communist. Outlaw socialist parties and executed their leaders.
> ...


Nazi: definition of Nazi in Oxford dictionary (American English) (US)
The Nazi Party was formed in Munich after World War I. It advocated right-wing authoritarian nationalist government and developed a racist ideology based on anti-Semitism and a belief in the superiority of “Aryan” Germans. Its charismatic leader, Adolf Hitler, who was elected Chancellor in 1933, established a totalitarian dictatorship, rearmed Germany in support of expansionist foreign policies in central Europe, and thus precipitated World War II. The Nazi Party collapsed at the end of the war and was outlawed in Germany


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 19, 2015)

kiwiman127 said:


> And nazis were leftist?  Facts say otherwise,  that is why a huge majority of historians and political scientist label  Nazis right wing,



The Nazis established the inevitable consequence of Left-think... as a result, academia, which is comprised nearly entirely of Leftists, needed to find a way for the Left to avoid being held accountable for the catastrophic failure of Left-think... . 

So they went with Stalin's claim that the Nazis were 'rightwing'... . 

Then of course, in the 80s, US intelligence came into possession of the Venona Papers, which established as fact, the Stalin massacre of 25 million Jews... and the innumerable intelligence operations which Stalin and those who followed him setup in the US... .  Among the largest was the operations in the Mid-west that setup most of the Hippie Fests, running much of the counter culture from Chicago, which later set the Clintons and obama upon the nation, in the final coup de gras.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 19, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> Nazi: definition of Nazi in Oxford dictionary (American English) (US)
> The Nazi Party was formed in Munich after World War I. It advocated right-wing authoritarian nationalist government and developed a racist ideology based on anti-Semitism and a belief in the superiority of “Aryan” Germans. Its charismatic leader, Adolf Hitler, who was elected Chancellor in 1933, established a totalitarian dictatorship, rearmed Germany in support of expansionist foreign policies in central Europe, and thus precipitated World War II. The Nazi Party collapsed at the end of the war and was outlawed in Germany



ROFLMNAO!


"The Nazi Party collapsed...".  _Adorable... _


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 19, 2015)

MaryL said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



Golly... Now when did those Muslims hide Pressure cooker IEDs in backpacks?

Was that 30 years ago?  Or was it a couple of years ago, murdering innocents in the Liberal North East? 

It must have been a LONG time ago... otherwise for "Liberals" to be in here defending the virtue of Young Islamic  Males with all of the elements of an IED except ONE , would be fuckin' STUPID!


----------



## Political Junky (Sep 19, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Nazi: definition of Nazi in Oxford dictionary (American English) (US)
> ...


You prefer the definition of Nazi given you by your fellow Right Wingers rather than the definition by accredited dictionaries and other experts. Quelle Surprise.


----------



## charwin95 (Sep 19, 2015)

playtime said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



That is the display that look like a metal plate but the main connections are on the other side.  See the flat ribbon ( white stripes ) cable attached to the main board? The flat cable is ( plug in ) connected to an L shape 64 pin connector then the other side solder to the main board. He only used 32 top row  pins of the 64 L shape connectors. 
As far as I know the PCB manufacturers stopped using feed thru technology by mid 90s ( not exactly sure what year ). Then new technology emerged called surface mount. Forgot what year. . If you take an old assembled PCB the pins are sticking on the other side. The assembled PCB surface mount has no pins sticking on the other side of the PCB. 
The feed thru PCB tech is a heck of time consuming to assemble and take several steps. Aligning them by eyeballs using AI ( automatic insertion ) machine damage a lot of components. Then the stuffed PCB has to go through a flow solder machine. 
The surface mount AI is align digitally and very accurate. While components are being stuff to the PCB. The components are solder at the same time using heat and special glue for this design. 
Just a short crash course of PCB technology. Bulldog picture pointing 7 segment display is accurate.


----------



## MaryL (Sep 19, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


 9/11. Muslims, Boston bombers. Muslims. Who is the victim here?


----------



## kiwiman127 (Sep 19, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > So the Nazi Party gains power because they form a coalition with the other right wing parties to defeat the left wing parties. Kill or jail left wing party leaders. Outlaw unions and kill or jail union leaders. Killed and jailed communist. Outlaw socialist parties and executed their leaders.
> ...



So you couldn't address factual history, so you deflect.  What a surprise.
Either way, your ignorance of history and your inability to separate yourself from ideological dogma blocks any attempt to have any intellectual discussion.


----------



## MaryL (Sep 19, 2015)

This kid was a electronics  geek, so was I. I grew up in the  post Vietnam era. 9/11 taught us a lot about muslim potential.Cry me a river.IED's and suicide cells, bitch about that. Muslims aren't exactly innocent victims here. Neither is this kid...


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 19, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...



Nothing that your would-be definition of the Nazis suggests 'Right Wing' except the use of the words "right wing'... by the _Leftists _that wrote it.

Authoritarian?  There's nothing more authoritarian than the Ideological Left.  You idiots murdered 150 MILLION PEOPLE... whose crime was that they were NOT LEFTIST ENOUGH! 

Here, in MODREN DAY US... Leftists just put an old lady in JAIL because she refused to issue a MARRIAGE LICENSE to_ QUEERS!

The Left abused the *AUTHORITY* of the US JUDICIARY TO OVERTURN -LAW- PASSED THROUGH DEMOCRATIC PROCESSES BY DULY ELECTED LEGISLATORS, GOVERNORS, AND TWO HOUSES OF THE FEDERAL LEGISLATURE AND A DEMOCRAT CHEIF EXECUTIVE!_

Racism?  AntiSemitism?   Walk on any College Campus in the US or Europe, which are all but EXCLUSIVELY Left... and you'll find UNBRIDLED ANTI-Semitism. 

Pursuit of Purity?  ROFLMNAO!  Look at *YOU,* Ass-Hat... you're in here demanding_ Ideological Purity._  The fuckin' NAZIS weren't even Leftist enough for YOU!  And they were straight up fuckin' SOCIALISTS!

And LOL!  But that you're doing it here, through a rancid appeal to misleading authority!

ROFL!  THAT IS BEAUTIFUL MAN!

British Leftists (Read: _Oxford_) were DIE HARD Proponents of the Nazis, RIGHT UP TO THE POINT WHERE THE NAZIS Came after THEM! 

Neville Chamberlain was a motivated supporter of Hitler... he BELIEVED IN HITLER and in Histler's socialist ideas. 

So much that he dam' near sold England TO Histler.

And post war, the same British Socialists, that came within a gnat's whisker of losing Britain to the Nazis, returned to power and began re-writing history, along with the rest of Western Academia to show the Nazis to be what they never were... 'right wingers'.

And right on time, that heinous error in reasoning has returned to SCREW US AGAIN!  And there you are... BUYNG INTO IT!

LOL!  _You people are helpless._


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 19, 2015)

kiwiman127 said:


> So you couldn't address factual history...



ROFLMNAO!  I SO ADORE the Sweeter Ironies...

FTR: Reader, let's review the position that I was responding to and to which the above clown is crying abut:

"Isn't it cool when the token Leftist discovers that their Party Leaders are criminals and their Parties Criminal syndicates that don't like competition?"

*Fact:* " "The Nazis KILLED SOCIALISTS!"... LOL! The Nazis killed NAZIS TOO... _dumb-ass."_

*Fact:* "Again Reader, that Stalin called the Nazis _"RightWingers" _does not actually make them Americans."

*Fact: "*Stalin also called Leon Trotsky a "RightWinger", "Fascist" and other notable quotes... but like Stalin himself, Benito Mussolini, Adolf Histler and Leon Trotsky were all lifelong Socialist. In truth, there were no 'rightwingers' in early 20th Century Germany and there hadn't been in many a decade."

*Fact: "*The closest thing to 'German rightwingers' were living in Wisconsin and Minnesota... "

_Pretty close to fact: "_and even today, you couldn't start a poker game in all of Wisconsin and Minnesota, if you limited participation to unapologetic Americans."

Truth is there probably are four unapologetic Americans, between the total populations of Wisconsin and Minnesota, but it one falls out... _the games in jeopardy._


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 19, 2015)

MaryL said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



Oh my... so Young Muslim Males with Bomb Cases... probably worthy of suspicion by reasonable people?

Got it... yeah, that makes sense.  

What set it in stone was the gaggle of Leftist Cultist crying abut it.  There's no better sign than that!


----------



## Votto (Sep 19, 2015)

You didn't build that.


----------



## Political Junky (Sep 19, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...


Neville Chamberlain was a Conservative as was Hitler.
You can't follow a chain of thoughts.


----------



## skye (Sep 19, 2015)

Votto said:


> View attachment 50527
> 
> You didn't build that.





I don't want to get negative ..but Oh Lord.....how I despise him^^^^


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 19, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> Neville Chamberlain was a Conservative as was Hitler.
> You can't follow a chain of thoughts.



ROFLMNAO!

Define "Conservative" for the Board... 

(Reader, this is where the Left usually fall out.  And that's because in two statements, on any subject, they'll offer two opposing points of view... because they're idiots.  

The Simple truth of the matter is, if they were capable of being anything above a Leftist, they would be.)


----------



## Votto (Sep 19, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...



So Hitler was a conservative who started the National Socialist Party?

Next you will tell us that Bernie Sanders is also a socialist conservative.


----------



## skye (Sep 19, 2015)

LOL ^^^^


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 19, 2015)

Huh... Looks like the conversation has dried right up.

And right after a Leftist is challenged to sustain their stated position... . 

Color me: *SHOCKED!*


----------



## MaryL (Sep 19, 2015)

I don't know of any other religion that gleefully crashes airplanes into manhattan. And then gets away with it, unlike Pearl Harbor. Please, the only reason this kid is getting any attention is because he is muslim, if this kid was white,so what? Wouldn't have been an issue.This wouldn't be an issue, and who would care?


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 19, 2015)

So they can find a dictionary when they need to define "Nazis" but they can't find it twice when that turns into defining "Conservative".  

_Weird! 
_
It's like they're _a cult of disingenuous, intellectual lightweights, trapped in the abyss of their own profound ignorance._


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 19, 2015)

MaryL said:


> I don't know of any other religion that gleefully crashes airplanes into manhattan. And then gets away with it, unlike Pearl Harbor. Please, the only reason this kid is getting any attention is because he is muslim, if this kid was white,so what? Wouldn't have been an issue.This wouldn't be an issue, and who would care?



No one would have noticed... because a white kid would not have bothered to take a clock out of it's chassis and put it in another box and claim it to be something worthy of note.  And even if one did... the teacher would have told him, that it was a clock taken out of its old box and put into another box and 'so what'?


----------



## Political Junky (Sep 19, 2015)

Votto said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...





Votto said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...


"Our adopted term 'Socialist' has nothing to do with Marxian Socialism. Marxism is anti-property; true Socialism is not."

--Adolf Hitler, Sunday Express, 28 September 1930; cited. in The Rise of Fascism by F.L. Carsten, p. 137


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 19, 2015)

Political Junky said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...



No No... You were asked to define "Conservatism" not to offer some irrelevance regarding Histler.

Try again now and this time, try to concentrate...

DEFINE: *"CONSERVATIVE"
*
(Reader, we're approaching an hour since it was challenged to simple define the term of which it implied it possessed masterful control... .  You'd think someone who demands that it fully  understands what a conservative IS... wouldn't need an hour and deflective posts to avoid defining it.)


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 19, 2015)

Ok... and with yet another 20 minutes having passed, it becomes clear to even the most dense of humanity that the idiot can't define a word which it only a bit over an hour ago implied it understood completely.

And with that... I hereby recognize and accept the default concession.

And THAT dear Reader is how THAT is done... . 

Remember, the key to defeating Leftist in Debate rest upon two fundamental elements: 

1- Find a Leftist.
2- Get them to speak.


----------



## MikeK (Sep 19, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> You seem to have pretty low standards for what rates a genius.
> 
> Pretty sure most people can take apart clock and put it in a pencil case.


Of course you're right.  But there is no need to take anything apart to build a clock.  Clocks, both digital and analog, are among the most popular of the kits available from a number of suppliers.  They also are among the easiest kits to assemble, which is done by many thousands of electronics hobbyists every year, including a lot of fourteen year olds.

Constructing an electronic clock is no major achievement.  It simply calls for some careful soldering.  The big deal here is not the clock but the _suggestive imagery_ invoked by a wired-up attache case -- in the hands of a young Muslim.  Events of the past decade have given rise to the paranoia underlying this overblown incident.


----------



## Vikrant (Sep 20, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



It is the other way around. It is you who did not understand what I was replying to.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Sep 20, 2015)

let me see
kid bites pop tart in shape of gun.  expelled
kid says he likes to shoot dinosaurs  expelled
burley girl blurts she's so mad she could shoot someone expelled

ya these muslims are really being picked on
Obama has created so much mistrust, and division in this country
He knows because his racist attitude  has led to no white males voting for him
and probably a fair amount of women


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 20, 2015)

And as the beat...and the MONEY goes on for a complete HOAX... it shows just how gullible liberals are!


*You Can Now Donate to the Ahmed Mohamed STEM Scholarship Fund*
News.Mic ^ | September 18, 2015 | By Joe Levine
On Wednesday, the story of Ahmed Mohamed erupted online. The 14-year-old from Irving, Texas, was suspended from MacArthur High School and arrested after he brought a homemade clock to school that a teacher mistook for a bomb. After the story went viral and gained widespread support, Mohamed's family created a LaunchGood initiative on Wednesday seeking to add some cold hard cash to the teenager's newfound fame. The #IStandWithAhmed campaign hopes to raise money to support Mohamed and others like him with a scholarship to pursue their education in a STEM field. Within hours of its creation, the campaign raised more...
Interesting, Hamas and Islamic Jihad already pitched in as well because, hey you can never be too young to be a suicide bomber!!!!


----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 20, 2015)

tyroneweaver said:


> let me see
> kid bites pop tart in shape of gun.  expelled
> kid says he likes to shoot dinosaurs  expelled
> burley girl blurts she's so mad she could shoot someone expelled
> ...




Obama didn't cause those kids you mentioned to be treated that way. Don't you remember the right wing, hair on fire, get tough meme that demanded zero tolerance on so many silly things? He didn't cause the division or mistrust either. You need to look no further than talk radio for that culprit.


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 20, 2015)

He didn’t win the grammar school science fair because his suicide bomb failed to work?


----------



## tyroneweaver (Sep 20, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > let me see
> ...


Talk radio is to far to the left for me. So that dog don't hunt
don't paint the brush to broad, cause I do think for myself
obama didn't cause mistrust and division.????? ok, if you say so


----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 20, 2015)

tyroneweaver said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...




Rush and hannity are too far left for you? You poor thing. You are brain dead after all.


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 20, 2015)

*Bill Maher Does Not Stand With Ahmed Mohamed: Young Muslims ‘Blow Shit Up’*

On Wednesday, the Internet rallied support for a bright 14-year-old boy, Ahmed Mohamed, who was arrested for bringing a homemade clock to school. Ahmed was proud of his invention, but school officials and police in Irvine, Texas, did not feel the same way. Ahmed found support from big leaguers like President Obama, who tweeted his well wishes, and the original clockmaster himself, Flavor Flav, who told the world to “STOP clock blocking.” Everyone loves Ahmed except for Bristol Palin and — you guessed it — Bill Maher.

On Friday evening’s episode of _Real Time With Bill Maher_, the host assured his panel that he would not be throwing the #IStandWithAhmed hashtag anytime soon. Maher believes Ahmed deserves an apology from school officials, but he knows why this happened: “People at the school thought it might be a bomb … because it looks exactly like a f*cking bomb.” Maher’s statement was met with instantaneous audience laughter.

Maher does not believe Ahmed’s teacher made the wrong move in bringing the homemade clock to the attention of school officials. Here’s what Maher said, and his audience regularly peppered his words with giggles:

“It’s not the color of his skin. Somebody look me in the eye right now and tell me. Over the last 30 years, if so many young Muslim men … and he’s young, 14, but that’s not like it’s never happened before, hasn’t blown up a lot of sh*t around the world. And this kid deserves an apology, because he wasn’t one of them… Over the last 30 years, it’s been one culture that has been been blowing sh*t up over and over again.”

Maher seeks to cancel the world’s concern at how a young boy wearing a NASA t-shirt was cuffed and taken into police custody. He finishes with this sentiment: “What if it had been a bomb? The lack of perspective on this is astounding.”

Bill Maher Does Not Stand With Ahmed Mohamed: Young Muslims 'Blow Sh*t Up'


----------



## playtime (Sep 20, 2015)

playtime said:


> The Irish Republican Army
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Oh!  Look at you!
> 
> 
> 
> Bringing the count to 202 -v- HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS OF MUSLIMS WHICH HAVE USED IEDs TO MURDER INNOCENT PEOPLE, AS RECENTLY AS TODAY!



You asked a Q. I gave you an answer & I'll bet the families of those 202 victims don't give a god damn about YOUR feelings of comparison, little one.


----------



## playtime (Sep 20, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



Actually, I have more fear from whitey bible thumping Christians around a Planned Parenthood Clinic, than I would some little 14 year old brown geek with glasses who has a funny name, who happens to be a HS engineering student .


----------



## playtime (Sep 20, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Oh NOOOOOO'SSSSSSS!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *Muslim kid who brought clock to school accused of being part of scam to sue after THIS tweet *
> ...



Who are 'some people'?  That whacked website is a rightwing hub for fanatics...so you must mean them - no surprise there.   'Briefcase'?  It was the size of a pencil case... since when have they become identical in size?

And the tweet said 'he was meeting with a lawyer'.  DUH.  I'll bet they were lining up to get in on a potential litigation.  That's what lawyers DO.  AND if Ahmed was falsely arrested +/or questioned without given his Miranda rights or having his parents there since he was a minor... then, YEP... there you go- a lawyers wet dream courtesy of Irving, Texas.


----------



## playtime (Sep 20, 2015)

skye said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 50527
> ...



I'm sure he's heartbroken over that fact.


----------



## dannyboys (Sep 20, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Can any liberals tell us what time Hockmeds  "clock" was displaying in the photo? Because I sure couldnt. I didn't even see a clock. I saw a metal case with a circuit board and a bunch of wires and a power strip surge protector. No clock tbiugh.
> ...


The 'clock' was fucking TICKING in the metal case asshole!


----------



## playtime (Sep 20, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



There was a battery back up,  & by the looks of the terminals- it appears to be for a
 9 V battery. LOL... BOOM!


----------



## dannyboys (Sep 20, 2015)

playtime said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Oh NOOOOOO'SSSSSSS!!!!!!!
> ...





playtime said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Anyway the FBI/CIA now have the budding terrorist and his entire family on a 'red alert watch list'. It doesn't get any higher a priority than that.
The father is a well known radical Islamofacist.
The budding terrorist has admitted he brought the 'clock' to school to create panic. After all that's what terrorists do.
 That is why he was suspended.


----------



## playtime (Sep 20, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



I have no doubt they are on a watchlist now. My sister was once redflagged for (for a few years) bringing nail clippers onto a plane/flight to FLA.

As far as the rest of your accusations... please link *bona fide unbiased sources* stating & showing *proof* of how & why  his father is a radical... & the kid has admitted to deliberately create a 'panic' *ON RECORD* to the authorities (meaning school officials AND the irving PD)


----------



## dannyboys (Sep 20, 2015)

playtime said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


The budding terrorist STATED he knew the 'clock' would "look suspicious". And that's why the fucking asshole, who will soon be winging his way to a terrorists camp somewhere in the ME, was suspended. He will travel to the Sudan with his terrorist father and disappear for a couple of months then show up back in the US.


----------



## dannyboys (Sep 20, 2015)

BTW Sudan is officially on the list of countries which sponsor terrorism.
Guess who's daddy wants to become the county's leader?
Fucking GOLD STAR!
The budding terrorist's father.
State Sponsors of Terrorism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Guess who invited the budding terrorist to the Whitehouse? That's right. Fucking BOBO!
C....O.....N.....N.....E......C.....T......T......H......E.......D......O.......T......S


----------



## playtime (Sep 20, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...



If he STATED it, then it would have been REPORTED in a verifiable unbiased link, wouldn't it?  yes, yes it would... otherwise  how would YOU know he STATED such a thing hmmmm? Time to cough it up or it will be assumed that you are pulling that straight out of your behind.


----------



## playtime (Sep 20, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> BTW Sudan is officially on the list of countries which sponsor terrorism.
> Guess who's daddy wants to become the county's leader?
> Fucking GOLD STAR!
> The budding terrorist's father.
> ...




LOL, why should his daddy go to Sudan, when we have 'terrorist training camps'  right here in the good ol' USA as stated by the freak in Trump's audience the other night?


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 20, 2015)

playtime said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



Yes, YOU do have a fucking racist mentality, Perhaps this little girl can help you


----------



## charwin95 (Sep 20, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



Then you tell that to Bucs90. I was not questioning either ON or OFF. Shithead.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 20, 2015)

and another fun fact...his uncle owns a trucking co called Twin Towers Transportation......probably an homage to the victims.......rriiigghhtttt


----------



## Coyote (Sep 20, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Wow.  This is a 14 yr old kid, who's done nothing wrong...and folks are so hateful they have to tear him down? Unreal.
> ...



So what - his teacher thought enough about it to tell him to bring it to class?

What did he do that deserved being HANDCUFFED, interrogated without access parents or lawyer???????  Seriously?????  I don't care how clever the clock was - he should NEVER have been treated that way.  What's more, the conservative media is predictably ripping apart his character and his family in a media frenzy.  Invited to the White House?  GOOD for him!  

He is just a 14 year old kid.  He is not a criminal.  He is an American Citizen and he has rights.

_"We should inspire more kids like you to like science. It's what makes America great."_

There is truth in that statement - whether the kid is great or not, it should be encouraged and instead all you guys can do is tear his character down.  A kid.  Geez.

Student's creative clock draws police -- and White House invitation
_Ahmed, who *has won awards for his inventions,* said he created the clock over the weekend and brought it to school to show an engineering teacher. Ahmed's case created a storm of support on social media, with #IStandWithAhmed trending on Twitter. Hillary Clinton tweeted support, and technology and engineering giants also chimed in._​
The kid is in the school robotics club and he has won awards for his projects.  The clock was a minor thing but all that is ignored in the frenzy.

Disgusted.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 20, 2015)

Missourian said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Wow.  This is a 14 yr old kid, who's done nothing wrong...and folks are so hateful they have to tear him down? Unreal.
> ...



It seems to be to you.  He's a 14 yr old kid, who did nothing wrong,  He's apparently won prizes for his achievements.  All you guys can do is tear him down.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 20, 2015)

playtime said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Republican Army
> ...



You were asked a question...  and you answered the question.

And your answer demonstrated the self evident truth that there is virtually NO chance of a white boy being found in the building of and detonation of an IED... while simultaneous, where one finds a young Muslim male with the elements of an IED, you are looking at what axiomatically qualifies as a justifiable "KILL" anywhere in ANY US Combat zone.   

Which you are here to justify as 'perfectly acceptable' IN A US PUBLIC SCHOOL!

That is what we call "A PROBLEM!" and THAT is YOU DEMONSTRATING THAT *YOU *are part of *THE PROBLEM!*


----------



## Slyhunter (Sep 20, 2015)

He built a bomb. Only thing missing was the explosive.


----------



## playtime (Sep 20, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...








*so close, yet soooooo far...... LOL.*


----------



## charwin95 (Sep 20, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


You are crap. Can you provide a link of your bullshit?


----------



## charwin95 (Sep 20, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> BTW Sudan is officially on the list of countries which sponsor terrorism.
> Guess who's daddy wants to become the county's leader?
> Fucking GOLD STAR!
> The budding terrorist's father.
> ...



Try to connect the D.....O....T..... the sensors of your brain. You might make sense of what you are talking a bout.


----------



## RKMBrown (Sep 20, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


> and another fun fact...his uncle owns a trucking co called Twin Towers Transportation......probably an homage to the victims.......rriiigghhtttt


Really?  wow talk about scum


----------



## bodecea (Sep 20, 2015)

Coyote said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


It pretty much shows us the character, not of this boy, but of those on the Far Right trying as hard as they can to tear him and his family down.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 20, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...


A plug in clock ticking?


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 20, 2015)

Coyote said:


> The kid is in the school robotics club and he has won awards for his projects.  The clock was a minor thing but all that is ignored in the frenzy.
> 
> Disgusted.



So a kid that builds robots, transfers a clock to a briefcase... and felt that this warranted bringing to school to show his teachers?

LOL!  _Adorable.._. .


----------



## MaryL (Sep 20, 2015)

I am thinking of the sandy hook shooter. or the Oklahoma city bombers or the Virginia  tech shooter. I don't care, if someone had the guts to screen these jerks out, we might be short a mass slaughter. So what about this Amahed guy? What else should the screeners do?


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Sep 20, 2015)

if Ahmmhead was just some regular white kid names "John Andrews", do you think Bambi would of invited him to the white house to try out Michelle Obama meals?


----------



## Coyote (Sep 20, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > The kid is in the school robotics club and he has won awards for his projects.  The clock was a minor thing but all that is ignored in the frenzy.
> ...



He's a 14 yr old kid dude, without any priors.  His TEACHER suggested he bring it in.  Did you get that part or did it, like most facts, fly right over your pointy little head?


----------



## Coyote (Sep 20, 2015)

MaryL said:


> I am thinking of the sandy hook shooter. or the Oklahoma city bombers or the Virginia  tech shooter. I don't care, if someone had the guts to screen these jerks out, we might be short a mass slaughter. So what about this Amahed guy? What else should the screeners do?



He's a 14 yr old kid.  With no history of problems.  A star student.  Maybe the screeners should use some common sense?  And you compare him to the OKC bomber and the VA tech shooter?  Give me a break.  Sit down.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 20, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



"He's a 14 yr Muslim Male dude"

Young Muslim Males are building and detonating those devices, murdering people by THE GROSS: _all over the planet._ 

I've been in the electronics business my entire life... and a kid that builds systems with switched actuators, motors and any sense of automation, isn't going to be seeking attention for transferring a gutted clock to a briefcase.

Let's assume for the sake of argument, that the kid is entirely innocent... and an intellectually crippled moron, with no means to understand that what he built was among the most dangerous devices, responsible for murdering HUNDREDS of THOUSANDS OF PEOPLE... by YOUNG MUSLIM MEN...  we certainly can't provide the benefit of that assumption, for the Teachers.

So, it is simply not reasonable to believe that this circumstance is the result of an innocent kid looking to show off his means to transfer a clock to a briefcase.

The kid wanted to be harassed and get his 15 minutes... and collect some 'victim fee'.

In the process, he has provided the information sufficient for his addle-minded, chronic-victim-coveting peers to build and either injure themselves... or murder a ton of kids at their school.  And that sets aside the actual jihadist  providing a kid with such and giving them a chance to take a run at those virgins.

So, spare me the 'there's no reason to suspect a young muslim male with 80% of an IED in a US Public School', nonsense.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 20, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...



He's a 14 yr old American Citizen who was asked to bring his clock in by a teacher.  get a grip.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 20, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > The kid is in the school robotics club and he has won awards for his projects.  The clock was a minor thing but all that is ignored in the frenzy.
> ...



Um no.

The teacher asked him to bring it in.


----------



## RandomVariable (Sep 20, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Link? Because that is the first time I have heard anyone claim that. I have heard from several sources that it was his initiative.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 20, 2015)

This Is Ahmed Mohamed's Clock | Make:


> ...*Turns out, it doesn’t look much like a bomb at all.* Unless of course, you’ve never seen an actual bomb (which, I’d garner, most of us haven’t).
> 
> We examined the clock photo after its release and, while we’re pleased with Ahmed’s gumption, we’re also charmed by the innocence of the build.
> 
> ...


----------



## Coyote (Sep 20, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...



You're right - I thought it was the opposite


----------



## charwin95 (Sep 20, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...



I seriously doubt you are in the electronic business based from our previous arguments. Two days later you still continue to tear this kid around with your hatred. 
The principal called the cop which had all the right. The cop interrogated the kid, they look at the clock, there are no explosives, no detonator...
So why in the world they didn't just close the case instead they suspend him and make it a big deal. 
And here you are people continue that he is suspect trying very hard to take him down. Some even comparing him Timothy McVei. How sickening is that. Give me a break.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 20, 2015)

BTW if protesters show up with preprinted signs chances are its been planned,,,,,


----------



## charwin95 (Sep 20, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > The kid is in the school robotics club and he has won awards for his projects.  The clock was a minor thing but all that is ignored in the frenzy.
> ...


Do you want me to educate you AGAIN about analog and digital? You claimed you are in the electronic business and yet you don't even understand what this kid did. Why do you think he got invited to MIT? Give it a break.


----------



## RandomVariable (Sep 20, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


No charges for Muslim student after clock mistaken for bomb
The teen explained to The Dallas Morning News that he makes his own radios, repairs his own go-kart and on Sunday spent about 20 minutes before bedtime assembling the clock using a circuit board, a power supply wired to a digital display and other items.​


----------



## charwin95 (Sep 20, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


> BTW if protesters show up with preprinted signs chances are its been planned,,,,,


LOL....Since when a demonstrator make or print their sign on the spot. All demonstrators make their sign preprinted and Demonstrations mostly are plan.


----------



## MizMolly (Sep 20, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > He bought a clock and transferred it to a pencil case. Something is fishy about this entire story
> ...


What's wrong with being a Limey?


----------



## aris2chat (Sep 20, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Such a bright kid in a zero tolerance school gut a clock brings it to school and scares people who see not a clock but a detonation device.  Kids get suspended for pop tarts and fingers, but you want a boy that many proclaimed a genius to bring a questionable device to school?  Sadly that is not the world we live in.  Kids kill kids in schools across the country, but this kid should get a visit with the president for disobeying the rules?

Ahmed won't be returning to school.


----------



## aris2chat (Sep 20, 2015)

bodecea said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Battery, in that case a 9v battery.  The boy did not build the clock, he gutted a clock and passed it off as his work


----------



## aris2chat (Sep 20, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...



He is a 14 yr old boy who should have known better.


----------



## playtime (Sep 21, 2015)

RKMBrown said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > and another fun fact...his uncle owns a trucking co called Twin Towers Transportation......probably an homage to the victims.......rriiigghhtttt
> ...



Try googling that & all that comes up is a blurb on some obscure blog... no real reports of such a thing.  Do you believe everything - including pure bullshit - that people tell you?


----------



## playtime (Sep 21, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > The kid is in the school robotics club and he has won awards for his projects.  The clock was a minor thing but all that is ignored in the frenzy.
> ...



A pencil case is not a briefcase.  Next thing the nutters will be saying is that he brought in a bomb in a steamer trunk.


----------



## playtime (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## charwin95 (Sep 21, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



Provide a link what the crap you are talking about. YOU are nothing but a racist dumb fuck asshole. 
You are making all these false lunatic statements because you are a drug addict.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 21, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



"He's a 14 yr Muslim Male"

Young Muslim Males are building and detonating those devices, murdering people by THE GROSS: _all over the planet._

I've been in the electronics business my entire life... and a kid that builds systems with switched actuators, motors and any sense of automation, isn't going to be seeking attention for transferring a gutted clock to a briefcase.

Let's assume for the sake of argument, that the kid is entirely innocent... and an intellectually crippled moron, with no means to understand that what he built was among the most dangerous devices, responsible for murdering HUNDREDS of THOUSANDS OF PEOPLE... by YOUNG MUSLIM MEN...  we certainly can't provide the benefit of that assumption, for the Teachers.

So, it is simply not reasonable to believe that this circumstance is the result of an innocent kid looking to show off his means to transfer a clock to a briefcase.

The kid wanted to be harassed and get his 15 minutes... and collect some 'victim fee'.

In the process, he has provided the information sufficient for his addle-minded, chronic-victim-coveting peers to build and either injure themselves... or murder a ton of kids at their school.  And that sets aside the actual jihadist  providing a kid with such and giving them a chance to take a run at those virgins.

So, spare me the 'there's no reason to suspect a young muslim male with 80% of an IED in a US Public School', nonsense.


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 21, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> He bought a clock and transferred it to a pencil case. Something is fishy about this entire story
> 
> *Engineer Claims Ahmed Mohamed Didn’t Invent Digital Clock, Just Transferred it to Pencil Case*
> 
> ...




Hickory  Dickory dock,  Ahmed wound up a clock..........  The rest is history   Haha


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 21, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...





			
				Coyote said:
			
		

>



_Your concession is duly noted and summarily accepted._


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 21, 2015)

playtime said:


> A pencil case is not a briefcase.



Oh!  Still struggling with that profound ignorance, I see... . 

Not to worry, I'm here for ya:

*Briefcase:* _a flat, rectangular, hinged container, bound in various materials and often found with locking clasps; designed for carrying books and papers, pencils, pens and miscellaneous items._


----------



## Coyote (Sep 21, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...



It seems a bit more innovative then just that: This is Ahmed Mohamed's Clock that was Called a Bomb


----------



## Coyote (Sep 21, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



The popcorn concession wasn't mine dude.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 21, 2015)

It amazes me that a 14 yr old muslim american kid can generate so much hatred on line just for being muslim.


----------



## RandomVariable (Sep 21, 2015)

Coyote said:


> It amazes me that a 14 yr old muslim american kid can generate so much hatred on line just for being muslim.


Don't think of it has hatred. It is a wakeup call. Fifteen hundred years about there was a religion started. It said there is only one god and that god wants everyone who does not believe in him dead. You do not work to this ends you are not following the wishes of this god. That's what ISIS's call is. "You're Muslim. You promised to do god's will. Now do it! Join the fight!" Sitting around just "being a good Muslim" will not get a Muslim into heaven ISIS argues. And I have yet to see a single Muslim organization say otherwise.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 21, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > It amazes me that a 14 yr old muslim american kid can generate so much hatred on line just for being muslim.
> ...



Over a multitude of threads people have posted statements and condemnations from a myriad of Islamic religious leaders, organizations and governments stating that ISIS is not Islamic and following ISIS will not get your into heaven.  How have you missed all that?


----------



## aris2chat (Sep 21, 2015)

Coyote said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



He did not invent anything.  He took a clock from the 70's ut of it's casing and put it in box/briefcase 

Reverse Engineering Ahmed Mohamed's Clock... and Ourselves.






This is what he gutted


----------



## RandomVariable (Sep 21, 2015)

Coyote said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Must have. Link?


----------



## bucs90 (Sep 21, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



Yep. I'm gonna take an XBox....gut it....shove it in a lunch box...and say "I invented a video game!"


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## playtime (Sep 21, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > A pencil case is not a briefcase.
> ...



Can a pencil box - which is what he had -  be big enough to hold papers & books?  No, no it cannot.  Therefore it was not a briefcase & is not interchangeable.  Thanx for playing though.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 21, 2015)

the entire non-event has been blown out of proportion-----by no less that our
president


----------



## bucs90 (Sep 21, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> the entire non-event has been blown out of proportion-----by no less that our
> president



No. Mr. Obama would never take a minor issue involving a minority and make it a national story for the sake of scoring leftist brownie points.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 21, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > the entire non-event has been blown out of proportion-----by no less that our
> ...



oh


----------



## RKMBrown (Sep 21, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


I wonder why this one gets a pass and Obama had the other one killed?


----------



## RKMBrown (Sep 22, 2015)

playtime said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...


What part of the question mark confused you? Didn't you go to elementary school?


----------



## aris2chat (Sep 22, 2015)

If it had been a cell phone beeping, and the school had a zero tolerance policy, he would have been suspended.  It was a bos, case, what ever with wires, timing device, circuit of at the time unknown function or origin. 
School did the right thing.
His claim that he made is was false.  He lied to the school and police.


----------



## playtime (Sep 22, 2015)

RKMBrown said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



What part of the internets & Google confuses you?  Do some research before posting whacked crap like you did & appear to be a low info rwnj.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 22, 2015)

RKMBrown said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...



What 14 yr old kid got killed for making a clock?


----------



## Coyote (Sep 22, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



And the writer bases this on what?  Has he actually examined it?

Ahmed truthers are on a mission to prove his story was a hoax


----------



## aris2chat (Sep 22, 2015)

Coyote said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




Professor Calls Ahmed Mohamed’s Clock A ‘Fraud’ [VIDEO]

We Talked to the Guy Who Dismantled Ahmed's Clock | Maxim

Ahmed Mohamed Implies He Knew His Clock Could 'Seem Like a Threat' - Breitbart


----------



## aris2chat (Sep 22, 2015)

Watch: Judge Napolitano Drops Truth Bomb About Ahmed Mohamed That Could Mean BIG Trouble


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 22, 2015)

playtime said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



   So you spend a lot of time at planned parenthood do you?


----------



## aris2chat (Sep 22, 2015)

How many kids in 4th or 5th grade built their own potato clocks with a build your own circuit board or kit like this

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00KWCDFG2/?tag=

Some even soldered their own boards  and drew their own blue prints or technical drawing of the circuit design.
Kids build their own batteries, solar lasers, robots, radios and computers.  Why is a freshman in high school called a genius for a clock?  He did not even design the circuit boards.

He gutted a clock 

So to any science fair at most schools and see what real imagination and ingenuity can do

If is even made the finals in the international science fair, then he could have gotten a mention by the white house.  Not for getting arrested at school for violating the rules or scaring students.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 22, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



These just source back the same ArtVoic earticle.  Breitbart (not a source I would ever consider credible) is all about implication and it too refers to ArtVoice.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 22, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Watch: Judge Napolitano Drops Truth Bomb About Ahmed Mohamed That Could Mean BIG Trouble



This one too goes back to the one Artvoice claim.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 22, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> He bought a clock and transferred it to a pencil case. Something is fishy about this entire story
> 
> *Engineer Claims Ahmed Mohamed Didn’t Invent Digital Clock, Just Transferred it to Pencil Case*
> 
> ...




This type of thinking by the OP is why GITMO is full of nobodies.  Then the OP points at the nobodies and says they must be there for a good reason.

Paranoia being the reason


----------



## Coyote (Sep 22, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> How many kids in 4th or 5th grade built their own potato clocks with a build your own circuit board or kit like this
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00KWCDFG2/?tag=
> 
> ...



He did not violate any rules and he is apparently highly thought of by his science teachers for his projects.  Articles state that he has won awards.  Why the need to tear him down?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 22, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



  Actually the alarm went off in class. So he obviously set it to do so.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 22, 2015)

Coyote said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > How many kids in 4th or 5th grade built their own potato clocks with a build your own circuit board or kit like this
> ...



So there is no rule about bringing Improvised Explosive Devices onto Public School Property?

LOL!  I bet if you check, you'll find that there is... and I bet if Ahmed wasn't brown, his ass would be facing criminal prosecution and he'd long ago been expelled from public school.

In the real world, Ahmed should be in Gitmo at this moment, along with his parents, where people who specialize in coming to understand the downtrodden would be getting to the bottom of Ahmed and his need to teach other kids how to build an IED out of used clocks and bring them to school.

Of course, we're not in the real world at the moment.  We're back in La La Land, just like we were during the 8 years before the last massive attack by Islam on the United States.  In La La Land, we're importing Muslims by the gross and granting trips to the White House for Young Muslim Males that build IEDs and brig them to school... .   

Not to worry tho', the time will come when we'll figure out what that costs... .


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 22, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > He bought a clock and transferred it to a pencil case. Something is fishy about this entire story
> ...



ROFLMNAO!  

Well, after 7 years of obama, what would ya expect?  What was it, a year ago that obama traded a host of 'somebody Muslims' for the traitor Bergdahl?  The majority of which have returned to terrorism... with several having already been killed by US Operators... .  

Ya can't release all of the somebodies and then complain about the nobodies that you left behind.  It is simply not reasonable, _Relativist._


----------



## aris2chat (Sep 22, 2015)

Coyote said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > How many kids in 4th or 5th grade built their own potato clocks with a build your own circuit board or kit like this
> ...



A young kid bites a pop tart and gets suspended.  You don't have problem with a kid walking into school with wires, circuits and battery that disturbed the class, hidden in a case?  He should get a free trip to the white house?

Why didn't he take it to the school office first?  Or leave it at home and just bring a power point or video if him making it?  Why did he set the timer or leave the battery in it.

Kids kill kids in school these days.  School staff can not be too careful.  Zero tolerance exists for a reason

Ahmed brought an item not required for class to school to show off.  He knew it might be seen as a threat and took it to school anyway

Why should he be rewarded for that?

Why should he be given a pat on the head?  His skin?  His religion?

He could well be taking advantage that "everyone" is afraid of those with dark skin or muslim faith because of the news this last year or so.  The country bent over backwards to elect a black president, twice, and one who's father was muslim.  Police are not allowed to arrest black men even when committing crimes and riots. Terrorists are being let out of jail to terrorize again.  Police are afraid to even investigate incitement and terror groups working from mosques.  Muslims are imposing their demands on the country instead of blending in to the melting pot.

Ahmed's father is even running for president so a photo op with Obama would be highly advantageous, beside a potential law suit against the police and scholarships for Ahmed.  What next, a book deal?

Now Ahmed has even quit school.  Students have spoken against his actions, muslim community have spoken against his actions, lawyers have spoken against his action, but the president wants to invite him to the white house.


Logic????

For such a smart kid, he should have known better.  He was put in hand cuff, he was smiling.  He got suspended, so do a lot of kids.  Police did not press charges, no record to follow him.

So why does he deserve this kind of attention and praise?  He broke the case of a clock.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 22, 2015)

Coyote said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Watch: Judge Napolitano Drops Truth Bomb About Ahmed Mohamed That Could Mean BIG Trouble
> ...



This one simply looks at the reality, wherein Ahmed didn't build anything... except an Improvised Explosive Device.

Fox and the Judge want to focus on the intrinsic fraud in Ahmed's claim that he 'built a clock'... and that's fair; it just misses the most glaring point and that is that what the Young Muslim Male built was an IED, which he brought to school, minus the explosives.

Personally... I think Ahmed knew he built an IED and wanted to see how long it would take people to realize what it was, then... claim victim-hood when someone FINALLY figured it out, in the 6th class that he took it into.

The ramifications of this are going to be catastrophic... and each and every communist fuck on this board that has promoted Ahmed as innocent and Islam as a victim, are going to EACH be responsible for the looming catastrophes... to the same degree as they would be if they built the IEDs themselves and delivered them to the schools which will be bombed, as a result of their support of Islam and 'lil' Ahmed.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Sep 22, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



You know, I was wondering who would win the prize of *Most Batshit Crazy Way To Attack A 14 Year Old Kid*. I shouldn't be surprised it would be you, pubes.

I've been reading some pretty disgusting posts from right wingers today, but this one certainly is the most insane.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 22, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



So................you want to send an American citizen to an out of the country jail, that is filled with enemy combatants?

Even if he is a Muslim, he still has rights and doesn't need to be sent to GTMO.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 22, 2015)

playtime said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



What color is the sky in your world, dipstick?

How many times have you seen that 'box'?

There is ample room for enough explosives to blow a hole through a concrete floor and leave a 6'x6' crater... with a vaporizing radius of 8-12' and a kill radius of over 30'.  Which is roughly > 6lbs of C-4 or Semtex... .

Now that sets aside the ancillary damage and mayhem caused outside the kill zone... where high speed fragments are set into play by the explosive pressure wave, that go to work on those in the adjacent rooms... .

In a public school, assuming 30 children to a class, it is reasonable to estimate 30 dead instantly and another 60 severely injured and another 60 seriously injured, with likely deaths of 30% of the severely injured within hours of the attack, depending upon the varying degrees of how quickly first aid is rendered and the means of local aid facilities to handle upwards of  >100 critically injured patients, and hundreds more injured to varying degrees, _simultaneously_.

So, if you're keeping score, that's 50 dead children...10-20 of which will be reduced to fragments, and who will not be available for parents and siblings to view, in mourning... another 10 or so, so badly mangled that to view them would be another blow to that family... just in the horror of that, itself... being unimaginable.

With upwards of 100 or more severely to seriously injured and probably hundreds more suffering less life threatening, but often life altering injuries, to say nothing of the mental trauma.

That you're ignorant of these facts, does not alter the facts, _ass-hat_.

You see a pencil box, because you NEED to see a pencil box.  What you're not seeing is what a determined individual can do with such, and there is nothing on the planet at the moment which has a more consistent record of determination, in terms of mass-murder, than the lowly Young Muslim Male.

Now you don't like that and I get that.

I simply do not give a red rats ass, what you like..., or not.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 22, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> You know, I was wondering who would win the prize of *Most Batshit Crazy Way To Attack A 14 Year Old Kid*. I shouldn't be surprised it would be you, pubes.
> 
> I've been reading some pretty disgusting posts from right wingers today, but this one certainly is the most insane.



Well, that fits your pattern, Fred.   At least you're consistent.  

When this comes back on us... how would you like to handle your responsibility for it?


----------



## RKMBrown (Sep 22, 2015)

playtime said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


What crap?  You're the one that doesn't know what ... "Really?" means.  Look it up on google.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Sep 22, 2015)

I put a new lightbulb in my closet today.

Hey everyone look, I invented electricity.


----------



## aris2chat (Sep 22, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...





Ahmed Mohamed Implies He Knew His Clock Could 'Seem Like a Threat' - Breitbart

He knew


----------



## RKMBrown (Sep 22, 2015)

Coyote said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


The other one didn't even make a clock.  He was merely guilty of eating lunch in an open cafe and Obama's drone assassins went to work on him.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 22, 2015)

You know, if I built a clock from a kit, or if I used parts from one clock to make another, I wouldn't be saying I invented it.

However...................I would be showing people what I'd built, and I'd tell them that I built (not invented) it.


----------



## aris2chat (Sep 22, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...




I've been the victim of three car bombs and they don't have to be big to make a big bang.  They can be the most innocent looking items like a toy all the way up to packed cargo trucks.

I think public places like schools, malls, airports should always error on the side of caution  Look at what happened with a back pack at Boston.  We seen the damage fro letter bombs, so why should there not be concern for a "home made" (?) timing device that goes off during school?

His teacher told him not to bring it.  He not only took it but set it as well.  He knew the timer would go off during class and start beeping like count down.

He was so cleaver he scared the school and had to be taken to the police station for questioning.

Pranks are no laughing matter in school these days


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 22, 2015)

Wait for it this Christmas season.....


----------



## aris2chat (Sep 22, 2015)

ABikerSailor said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...





ABikerSailor said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




His parents are sudanese.


----------



## aris2chat (Sep 22, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Wait for it this Christmas season.....



Grenades and land mines are smaller, the size of a fist or a paper back book.  You can use a bullet or a fire cracker to rig an explosive.  A small gas cartridge can be rigged to explode.  You can put a bomb in a cigarette box.  You don't need a full size briefcase or backpack.

What if he used the wires and battery to shock a student that touched the handle?  Would it be permitted?  Would it be seen as a weapon?  If a rubber band, paper clips and spit balls are considered weapon, why not circuits, battery and wires in a case?

I don't know if they still have them around, but does anyone remember exploding cigarettes or those chinese fire works that sound like machine guns?

You can cause a panic with a paper streamer with gun powder dots that kids used to put in toy guns.  You can use a thumb tack on the heal of a shoe and set it off.  Not a bomb but certainly no permitted in a school these days.

You really thing there should have been no concern for a fabricated or gutted electrical or electronic item not required to be in the school?  If a student's phone rings in class they will get suspended and their phone taken away for the term or even the year.  Many teachers won't even let you use a phone for a calculator in class.  I remember slide rulers and logarithmic tables, before the calculator.


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 22, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Wait for it this Christmas season.....
> ...



SATIRE escapes you today.... look at the pictures and reflect!


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Sep 22, 2015)

There needs to be a movement, a hashtag, and some homegrown activism in support of poor little ahmed.

That trash has nothing better to do...


----------



## playtime (Sep 22, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



I get an abortion every day & sell them baby parts far below market value.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 22, 2015)

playtime said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



So you're a whore and a felon?

Gotta say, it would not surprise me.


----------



## playtime (Sep 22, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Sep 22, 2015)

playtime said:


>



_
Your concession is duly noted and summarily accepted._


----------



## playtime (Sep 22, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


----------

